#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-19
<free1> you know what is weird
<free1> when prompted to select my remote control, it has the manufacturer listed
<free1> but it appears it cannot interface with the card
<free1> even though the drivers appear loaded
<free1> Phillips chipset
<free1> on a Chronos pcmicia card
<free1> ya mean
<mavric> wassup
<mavric> downloading the mythbuntu iso now
<MythbuntuGuest02> Anybody know why my channel names aren't getting fetched?
<MythbuntuGuest02> information is there, just no names on most. For some reason HBO and Cspan show up fine
<free1> guest02-- what tuner card are you using?
<mavric> wintvgo
<free1> oh, so... desktop
<free1> ?
<mavric> ya
<free1> seems like haupauge is the way to go.
<mavric> this will be my first attempt at mythtv
<mavric> maybe its a myth haha
<free1> true, true. ha
<MythbuntuGuest02> whoops I got distracted, Hauppauge PVR-150
<free1> 02-  wow, and I thought the haupage pvr-150 was problem free...
<free1> ... I'm guessing that it's a channel feeder issue
<free1> and not neccessarily that of mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest02> aw man, that's no fun
<free1> yeah, at least it's not mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest02> I think I actually saw the same issue posted somewhere, but I can't remember what the answer was and find it again
<MythbuntuGuest02> I had an old mythtv installation I hadn't used in months, figured I could use a fresh reinstall and that maybe it would work
<MythbuntuGuest02> but looks like I've hit the same problem
<MythbuntuGuest02> ooh maybe I found it again
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest02, where do you get your channel data from?
<free1> good question.
<free1> some sources are notorious for taking down the electronic availability of their feeds
<free1> as has happened in my neck of the woods
<Toxicity999> Anyone else on trunk builds noting freezes? >.>
<Toxicity999> just started after todays uploads
 * Toxicity999 attempts to ssh the box
<Toxicity999> Locked solid.
<Toxicity999> Probably upstream anyway, trunk does that occasionally.
<MythbuntuGuest24> alright this the guy who was getting no channel names
<MythbuntuGuest24> turns out if I delete all the channel info and fetch from the source WITHOUT scanning I get the info
<MythbuntuGuest24> BUT
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, where do you get your channel data from?
<MythbuntuGuest24> the info is 2 channels off
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you live?
<MythbuntuGuest24> Connecticut
<MythbuntuGuest24> and schedulesdirect
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<MythbuntuGuest24> also using PVR-150 if that's relevant
<rsriverrat_>  /msg nickserv link rsriverrat boozer70
<superm1> foxbuntu___, ?
<Mirage> has anyone done an upgrade to the latest release? I'm not seeing anything in the documentation  about it.
<superm1> latest release of mythbuntu?
<Mirage> yeah
<Mirage> i don't want to just blindly do a dist-upgrade and wind up with the full gnome/kde, etc for an htpc
<Mirage> granted it can all be stripped back off
<superm1> what'd you start with?
<Mirage> i'm running the previous release atm.  i've updated mythtv itself independently (following trunk)
<superm1> well what od you mean previous
<superm1> like alpha1 previous?
<superm1> or like release candidate
<Mirage> worse case i can just dump the db, backup all the .confs and do a fresh install..
<Mirage> alpha
<superm1> alpha...
<superm1> which one
<superm1> i'm asking so specifically to let you know which is the easier route
<superm1> there was a ton of changes between some of the earlier ones
<Mirage> i don't know for sure..i'd have to dig the disc. i already nuked the iso when i got the latest release
<Mirage> mine has a different window manager, doesn't seem to include MCC, etc
<free1> are phillips chipset ok to use?
<superm1> yeah you're using one of the much earlier ones then
<superm1> probably alpha 2 or 3
<superm1> alpha4 would have been a pretty smooth upgrade, but i'll expect some complications with alpha3
<Mirage> so apt-get dist-upgrade isn't an option and i'd probably just be better off to back up all the custom configs and db, install fresh, and import it all back in
<Mirage> free1: for..?
<superm1> Mirage, well
<superm1> here's what i say you do
<superm1> back up the db, the custom stuff and ~
<free1> mirage: for mythtv
<superm1> Mirage, and give it a shot
<superm1> Mirage, the upgrade
<free1> mirage- sorry I didn't know that was for me.
<superm1> Mirage, after the upgrade finishes, make sure mythbuntu-desktop is installed
<Mirage> free1: tuner chipset or which?
<superm1> Mirage, and make sure that your log in session is the "Mythbuntu" session
<free1> tuner/recoder chipset
<superm1> Mirage, and if you have ubuntu-mythtv-frontend installed, remove it
<superm1> Mirage, with any luck that should cover your cases
<Mirage> superm1: np. after the holiday i'll just back it all up and do fresh.  should be easier than when i migrated from knoppmyth before
<Mirage> free1: check http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Supported_hardware
<superm1> Mirage, and moving from stable release to stable release with us should be sane
<superm1> its just that we had so many big big development type changes during the alphas
<superm1> that couldn't be represented nicely in packages
<Mirage> yeah, mine's running openbox for the wdm
<Mirage> not sure which alpha that was, but it's definitely an older one.
<free1> mirage- thank you for that...
<Mirage> Via the mythbuntu repositories will it be possible in later released to upgrade with apt, or will it be an option on the live cd?
<free1> but these hardware run similar chipsets
<superm1> Mirage, well the mythbuntu repositories aren't used in the final release
<superm1> Mirage, everything is in the archive
<superm1> except for one theme
<Mirage> free1: as a general rule, hardware encoders are supported.  Software ones are a bit trickier and can be problematic
<superm1> Mirage, you can upgrade using upgrade-manager to 8.04 when its ready
<free1> mirage- right.  therein lies the damn thing
<Mirage> any idea when 2.6.23 will be available?
<superm1> Mirage, 2.6.23 won't be in ubuntu
<superm1> Mirage, 2.6.22 for gutsy and 2.6.24 for hardy
<Mirage> free1: i tried 2-3 different software driven boards with little, they all had odd problems. Scratchy audio, artifacting picture, audio for the channel continuing when not viewing the 'stream'..
<free1> mirage- throw me a bone-- do you know of a tuner/recorder that definitely works with myth, no problems
<superm1> free1, any of the hauppauge pvr-xxx tuners
<superm1> frank23, they are really the way to go if you want guaranteed problem free
<superm1> free1, that is
<Mirage> hrm..may have to build it manually then.  supposedly the r8169 problems are fixed in 2.6.23
<Mirage> my 500mce works great, and i haven't had any issues with my HDHomerun either if you want to go digital
<free1> superm- but some hauppauge pvrxxx are know not to work
<superm1> Mirage, r8169?
<Mirage> get the cards, not the usb
<superm1> free1, which ones?
<Mirage> superm1: realtek 8169.
<superm1> Mirage, why not just grab the new 8169 source and build that then?
<superm1> rather than the whole new kernel
<free1> superm1- VR1500/1600
<superm1> free1, notice i only gave 3 x's :)
<Mirage> didn't fix it..also using a compatible one from realtek didn't work either.  other people i've seen post on it have said the same, and that upgrading to .23 fixed it.
<superm1> Mirage, well that's pretty unfortunate
<free1> superm1- ;). so you're telling me that all wintv pvr pcmcia are a go??
<superm1> free1, hehe
<superm1> free1, okay here's some exact numbers that i know work well
<superm1> 150,250,350,500
<superm1> k :)
<free1> superm1- you the boss
<free1> not to look a gift horse in the mouth, by no means...
<free1> superm1- are these digital or analog?
<superm1> all analog
<superm1> if you want digital, like Mirage said, hdhomerun
<superm1> is the way to go
<superm1> i've got one myself, and i love it
<free1> sorry for the noob question
<free1> is that a model, or a manufacturer?
<Mirage> http://www.silicondust.com/
<Mirage> I think I got mine for $169 and free shipping
<free1> uhhh, no dice
<free1> I'm looking at maximum bulk of a pcmcia
<superm1> you mean size?
<Mirage> what are you using for the box? mini-itx?
<free1> yes
<free1> I am a firm free-speech fundamentalish
<Mirage> hdhomerun is external networked (100base)
<superm1> well its external
<superm1> so you can plug it anywhere in your network
<free1> fundamentalist
<free1> not free beer
<free1> but that 169,
<free1> dang
<superm1> 2 tuners
<free1> no pcmcia card that is also digital that works fine out there?
<Mirage> and you can watch tv from it on any box connected to the network via VLC
<superm1> free1, you mean PCI
 * Mirage isn't familiar with any
<superm1> or you actually talking pcmcia
<free1> I'm talking the credit card sized one that fits in the laptop
<superm1> oh that's quite a different story
<free1> I see
<superm1> i can't tell you any analog or digital pcmcia tuners that for sure will be working
<superm1> at least none that i'm familiar with
<superm1> the best way to determine if one you have in mind will work is to refer to www.linuxtv.org
<Mirage> free1: are you planning to run front/backend on the same box? what processor will ytou be running?
<free1> yes, celeron
<free1> I'll be doing light recording
<Mirage> speed?
<Mirage> hopefully at least a 1.4 to be front/backend
<free1> umm, good question... one sec
<free1> I think so
<free1> it's a toshiba  satellite l35
<free1> I've got the front and back end installed and up
<free1> the tuner card looked like it was golden
<Mirage> so a laptop?
<free1> then at the channal scan
<free1> darkness
<free1> yes. by all means- a laptop\
<Mirage> oh, i thought you said it was a mini-itx box when i asked earlier.
<free1> no. must be someone else
<free1> laptop or bust
<Mirage> i think i'm gonna have to say good luck on that then.  better to get an older desktop and set it up as a dedicated backend, then just used the live cd as a frontend
<Mirage> on the laptop
<superm1> or even do a frontend install on the laptop
<superm1> that's the reason for the different options :)
<Mirage> yeah, it's a pretty light install
<free1> good luck to me.  I'm out
 * Solar_ squatts down and poops on his laptop
<Solar_> Im running out of ideas here..  Im using the ATi drivers on my Dell Latitude C610 Laptop..  Myth frontend runs just fine until I play a video and then I get the blue screen, sound works though..  so its playing the video sound only..  I changed the bit to 16 and that should have helped, but didn't..  I added the overlay to xorg.conf still no good
<superm1> HD?
<Solar_> Hiya superm1 not hd
<superm1> Solarbaby, oh its you.  I need you to comment on that pvr-350 bug
<superm1> Solarbaby, its been a long time trying to get it through
<superm1> so i need someone who its worked for to comment on it still
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/158562/
<Solarbaby> absolutely..  sorry I've not spoken up much lately
<superm1> i've been missing too
<superm1> i've got a lot going on
<Solarbaby> superm1: I'd prolly start a new drug addiction if I were in your shoes
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well so about your current issue, fglrx or open source?
<Solarbaby> superm1: what should I say..  I ran the patch and my Hauppauge 350 finally works!
<superm1> Solarbaby, say that you used the package from the PPA and that it works yeah
<Solarbaby> Thanks..  Im writing it now
<Solarbaby> finally done..  Okay Im using opensource drivers..  Ati
<superm1> can you use fglrx by chance?
<Solarbaby> with the Ati driver I even get TV out working which is a must!  everything works great, cept when I play a video in mythtv
<Solarbaby> I can try, but I wouldn't know how to get tv out working with that
<superm1> you can get tv out with the open source driver?
<superm1> what video card model is that?
<Solarbaby> Im using the ati driver
<Solarbaby> as far as I know its open source
<Solarbaby> its the default driver
<Solarbaby> tv out worked when I apt-get install ativideoout
<Solarbaby> sorry atitvout
<superm1> right what model video card though
<superm1> do you know?
<Solarbaby> then i rad atitvout -f t and it displayed through the svideo like it should
<Solarbaby> im not really sure
<Solarbaby> its a laptop
<Solarbaby> Dell Latitude C610
<superm1> well check out lspci
<Solarbaby> ok
<Solarbaby> thanks for the command, you know I never remember those
<Solarbaby> It registers as a Ati Radeon Mobility M6 Ly
<superm1> okay then you are stuck with the open source ones then
<superm1> oh you are using tv out... that's right
<superm1> can you change the screen the overlay shows up on?
<Solarbaby> I can change resolution
<Solarbaby> and I changed depth to 16
<superm1> you should be able to change overlay too somehow
<superm1> i dont know how to offhand for that card
<Solarbaby> a whole installation ago I used the Radeon driver instead of the Ati, put the depth at 16 and video played..  couldn't duplicate that this time though
<superm1> its likely the tv out doing it
<superm1> because the overlay is on the wrong monitor
<Solarbaby> course with the radeon driver I couldn't make tv out work
<Solarbaby> I only have it setup to use 1 monitor
<Solarbaby> when I turn on tv out, laptop screen goes blank
<superm1> but before you turn on tv out, the laptop screen should show the picture fine right?
<Solarbaby> anyways video files dont play on either the lcd screen or the tv
<Solarbaby> nope..  never plays videos.. just gives blue screen.. but I can hear the video audio playing just fine
<superm1> what resolution is the laptop running at?
<Solarbaby> 1024x768@60
<superm1> can you try lowering it?
<superm1> to maybe 800x600 and see if it persists?
<Solarbaby> when I lower it to 800x600 and load the mythtv frontend, it loads, i can't see any of the menu commands but they are all there.. so knowing that, I press enter until I get into play video
<Solarbaby> and I get a blue screen and audio
<Solarbaby> nothing crashes so thats kinda good i guess
<Solarbaby> if I could see the video i'd be set..  but its just boring blue
<superm1> hm
<superm1> do other media playback apps do this too?
<superm1> can you try like mplayer or xine etc
<Solarbaby> im trying every resolution I have currently..  although if i run 640x480 that could crash the system
<Solarbaby> yeah..  i'll copy a video  file over to the local hard drive and give it a shot
<Solarbaby> vlc has the same problem
<superm1> well i'm gonna have to hit the hay right now
<superm1> i'll have to toy with more on it this week
<Solarbaby> alright..  I'll most likely need you on this one
<Solarbaby> sure thing..  have a good night buddy
<superm1> post to the forums though
<superm1> there are a lot of other bright people showing up now
<Solarbaby> alright will do
<superm1> and helping out
<Solarbaby> not too many compare to you
<Solarbaby> besides I like you
<Solarbaby> *Wink*
<superm1> well thanks. but i eat, sleep, and breathe this development stuff :)
<superm1> okay nn
<Solarbaby> Night!
<camelreef> hello all
<camelreef> I have questions about the weekly builds
<camelreef> how big of a risk to the WAF is using -trunk if the main thing you want are Storage groups?
<camelreef> the box is a combined back+front system - http://www.youplala.net/linux/home-theater-pc
<MythbuntuGuest01> he ho.
<samson--> greetings
<tgm4883_laptop> oanszwoa, did you have a question?
<oanszwoa>  what could be my problem, if can´t change the channels the known way?
<oanszwoa> xawtv can handle my 2 analog PCI TV-cards.
<oanszwoa> had to create /etc/modprobe.d/bttv with -> options bttv card=54 tuner=5
<oanszwoa> for the second card - the first one was detected right.
<oanszwoa> ..and, it´s seems to lag often - don´t think, that´s some time-shifting things..
<oanszwoa> tgm4883_laptop, do you have an answer? :)
<oanszwoa> ..or any somment? ;)
<oanszwoa> sorry - comment..
<oanszwoa> switching the channels in the EPG also lags terrible.
<oanszwoa> i was sure to run into trouble with the hardware - but that it would be a problem to change the channels..... - no.
<oanszwoa> is it possible, that i also have problems with the drivers of my video card?
<oanszwoa> are there aby other Mythbuntu irc channels out there?
<samson--> i think this is the official one
<samson--> it is just awfully quiet today
<beavis> tgm4883, you're working on a trayicon for mythtv?
<beavis> tgm4883, I've done some initial work here
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> a backend notifier
<beavis> tgm4883, it already shows when it's recording something
<beavis> tgm4883, a red icon for recording and a black one for idle
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> thats half of what im working on
<beavis> tgm4883, it's in python, what's your solution?
<tgm4883_laptop> well currently i only have a gui
<tgm4883_laptop> no backend to that yet
<tgm4883_laptop> currently it's just a gui built in glade-3, with a python coding yet to be started
<beavis> tgm4883, my "backend part" is quite simple, but it already shows something
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet are you polling the status port?
<beavis> tgm4883, I was just looking for an idea which colors to take for what
<beavis> It's actually the xml part of the status port I'm talkting to
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<beavis> I use sax to parse it
<beavis> do you know which colors MS uses for their media center tray icon?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> although I could check
<tgm4883_laptop> later
<tgm4883_laptop> at work we have a few systems with MCE
<beavis> I guess it's red for recording
<tgm4883_laptop> probably
<tgm4883_laptop> i would think though
<beavis> but what could be yellow/green be used for?
<tgm4883_laptop> that yellow be used for recording
<tgm4883_laptop> red for not available (ie offline)
<tgm4883_laptop> and green for free
<tgm4883_laptop> so your looking at the xml status port on the master backend right?
<tgm4883_laptop> beavis, would it be possible to see this in action?
<beavis> yes, we of course can share the code
<beavis> I'll put it on google code
<beavis> best
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> have you seen the blueprint that I am working on?
<beavis> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythbackend-notifier
<tgm4883_laptop> it's pretty much exactly what you have, with the addition of some error resolving
<tgm4883_laptop> i think*
<beavis> yes, great
<beavis> I don't have a gui for the prefs yet, everything's hard coded at the moment...
<tgm4883_laptop> I think the important part is getting something that works, then adding features.  Sounds like yours is working?
<beavis> yes, there's always a black icon if the BE is idle and a red one if it's recording
<tgm4883_laptop> how often do you check the xml port?
<beavis> it works for just one backend and one tv card so far, but it should be easy to add some more features since it's all in the xml file
<beavis> 		duration = 15 # seconds
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> have you experienced any backend crashing?
<tgm4883_laptop> there was some talk of the backend crashing if the xml port gets hit too often
<agruman> heya, i have a dvb-c adapter and everything seems ok in dmesg, scan finds channels, and czap locks, but im unable to get any video, from what i understand im supposed to be able to do "cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 > file.mpeg". Is that correct? That file always becomes 0 bytes, and mplayer and klear prduces no video as well.
<chuk_barn> how does the XMLTVID field in mythconverg.channel get populated?
<chuk_barn> other than manually
<tgm4883_laptop> doesn't it get populated by mythfilldatabase?
<chuk> thats what I figured, but is it just based on channel number?
<tgm4883_laptop> channel number and location I believe
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe callsign too
<chuk> and is it a one time thing, or will it overwrite it?
<chuk> I have some channels that have matching records in my schedulesdirect subscription
<chuk> but they aren't getting an XMLTVID
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure on that, i know there is an update option when scanning, but idk about mythfilldatabase
<chuk> I can manually assign it
<chuk> but thats a pain
<tgm4883_laptop> beavis, off to lunch, can you email me a link to that google code when it gets up?
<beavis> tgm4883, I just have to put my kids to bed... talk to you later
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<oanszwoa> i´m sure that i checked the box for XMLTV support on installation.
<oanszwoa> but i can´t select something like that in the backend settings.
<oanszwoa> where can i activate this later ?
<Mirage> setting up the program guide pull is in the backend config (mythtv-setup)
<oanszwoa> what i can start over the configuration center - THE backend configuration menu?
<oanszwoa> after loading new video drivers, it seems to lag less than before.
<oanszwoa> mirage, can´t find it - got tomatoes on my eyes...
<MythbuntuGuest72> hi
<MythbuntuGuest72> my son put mythbuntu over ubuntu bay mistake can we change back ..?
<MythbuntuGuest72> you guys suck
<Solarbaby> superm1: I had the Dell C610 Video working with playing videos at 24 bit depth..  but its incredibly unstable
<JThundley> hahahaha
<Solarbaby> superm1: the ATi driver sucks
<vwmoab> How can I do an on demand (one touch) record and stop it from starting a new file every half an hour? I am still fairly new to mythtv and i find myself getting lost in the menus....anyone?
<oanszwoa> vwmoah, only bots in here... sorry. :(
<oanszwoa> bye bye..
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> vwmoab, so you want a single file that records indefinetly?
<vwmoab> tgm4883_laptop:i want to initiate the record using the 'R' key and i want it to record to a single file until i tell it to stop
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, and currently it chops it into 30 minute chunks?
<vwmoab> tgm4883:yeah...i did an on demand record of a flick  and when i went to rename it and move it to my repository i found that i had a bunh of half hour chunks
<tgm4883_laptop> vwmoab, ok, i'll think about it.  Time to go home. Back in about 20 min
<directhex> vwmoab, you don't have a program guide set up?
<JThundley> he's recording from ondemand
<JThundley> I.e. no schedule
<directhex> myth's not designed to be a vcr, it's designed to be a pvr
<JThundley> vwmoab: you could bypass mythtv altogether if you wanted
<JThundley> cat /dev/video0 > bababooey.mpg
<JThundley> I would look into filesystem limitations too, although I think all linux filesystems allow for ginormous files
<vwmoab> sorry guys...i stepped away for a minute...no i dont have a program guide setup....i am working with dishtv....basically what i am trying to do is offload the content from the dish pvr by simply watching it and recording it ondemand with myth
<directhex> myth's not designed to be a vcr, it's designed to be a pvr
<directhex> i think you can configure somewhere how long it considers an unknown program to be, but i couldn't say where precisely
<vwmoab> directhex:yeah i got that the first time....i am thinking that JThundley's suggestion might bear fruit...i like the simplicity...
<JThundley> just don't forget to kill it ;)
<directhex> vwmoab, his suggestion is "myth's not designed to be a vcr, it's designed to be a pvr" so not using it at all
<vwmoab> directhex:i got that too
<JThundley> you can do a manual schedule in mythtv
<JThundley> it's just like you would do with a VCR I think
<JThundley> you set a start time, stop time and channel
<JThundley> I've never used it
<vwmoab> JThundley:yeah thats what i was preparing to do....I just want to get the content off...i dont necessarily need to use myth to do it...it just seemed like i could....i like the cat /dev/video0 > filename.mpg...the thing i wonder about that method is what will its default bitrate be...i'd like it to be around a gig an hour which as i understand it is around 2200
<JThundley> hmmmm, with cat you wouldn't be able to control stuff like that
<JThundley> I don't know what the default is
<JThundley> if you're handy with mencoder I bet you could make it work
<vwmoab> JThundley:yeah...well i will run a few tests and see what i come up with...thanks to you and the others for your suggestions
<JThundley> sure thing
<tgm4883_laptop> man, my 20 minutes aways turns into an hour
<williammanda> if you could just get your bank to do that :)
<directhex> williammanda, do what? make you queue for 3 times longer? mine does it already!
<williammanda> sorry meant bank account......grow
<williammanda> what is the next ubuntu release?
<williammanda> who has a firewire-enabled cable or satellite tuner?
<tgm4883_laptop> i use firewire to stream my motorola 6200
<williammanda> is that a cable modem?
<tgm4883_laptop> no STB
<williammanda> do you get HDTV from it?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<williammanda> can you do the same with satellite?
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik, unfortunatly not.  The laws that apply to cable companies do not apply to satellite transmissions.  IE, i don't think they are required to give you a working firewire port
<williammanda> ok
<williammanda> what is UPNP?
<tgm4883_laptop> Universal Plug And Play
<williammanda> I have been reading the mythbuntu site :)
<tgm4883_laptop> link?
<williammanda> yes link
<williammanda> how would you use UPNP?
<tgm4883_laptop> err, can i get a link to what your reading so I can better explain?
<williammanda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<beavis> tgm4883_laptop, I just moved  from SAX to DOM, So the script is broken at the moment
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<beavis> tgm4883_laptop, I'll put it online when it'll work again
<tgm4883_laptop> williammanda, there are certain media devices that are made by some companies that connect to UPNP media servers
<tgm4883_laptop> UPNP is a protocol allowing this connectivity
<tgm4883_laptop> for instance, here is a review and picture of one
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.geekzone.co.nz/content.asp?contentid=3217
<foxxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, what is the cmd to kill another irc instance (my main id thinks its online still)
<directhex> if the nick is registered with nickserv, try identifying
<tgm4883_laptop> are you looking to kick it?
<foxxbuntu> tgm4883 yes
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> yea try identifing
<directhex> /msg nickserv ghost registeredNickName NicknamePassword
<tgm4883_laptop> cause you sould be able to overpower the other one
<tgm4883_laptop> providing it is not actually online right now
<foxbuntu> YAY
<foxbuntu> thanks directhex
<foxbuntu> much better
 * directhex knows all, /me sees all
<directhex> thankfully, /me does not smell all
 * foxbuntu is all
<williammanda> what is going to be the next linux kernel in ubuntu?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<williammanda> or where can I go to find it
<tgm4883_laptop> #ubuntu
<williammanda> alright sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe the ubuntu launchpad page
<tgm4883_laptop> or maybe the UCS boston page
<tgm4883_laptop> or maybe superm1 knows
<williammanda> the reason I ask is .....one of my tuners is added to the future kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> which one?
<williammanda> hold on
<tgm4883_laptop> looks like 2.6.24 will be in hardy
<williammanda> PCIe DViCO FusionHDTV5 Express
<williammanda> I have had this thing for over a year and can't use it
<williammanda> i bought it right before I switched to linux
<williammanda> worked great in windows
<williammanda> works in 2.6.24 kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> well according to the launchpad page thats the kernel for hardy
<williammanda> ok ty
<williammanda> i wasn't trying to be off topic
<tgm4883_laptop> is the express version different than the regular version?  I was under the impression that it worked
<tgm4883_laptop> you weren't too OT, but I was just saying that I didn't know off the top of my head
<williammanda> I couldn't tell the difference between the two
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-20
<williammanda> I have been working off and on with a guy in the linuxtv room getting it working
<superm1> 2.6.24
<superm1> is the next one
<superm1> yeah
 * directhex upgrades his backend to gutsy
<MythbuntuGuest05> hey, I'm installing a 2nd hard drive and am having problems getting it to be a rw drive.
<MythbuntuGuest05> I modified fstab to mount it as rw but it still seems to be read only
<MythbuntuGuest05> it's a ext3 partition too
<MythbuntuGuest05> so it should be able to write
<CCB0x45> hey all the sudden after my last reboot my mythtvbox  loses the picture to my tv even though there is no screensaver
<CCB0x45> after sitting idle for a while
<CCB0x45> I have to log out of X and back in to get it back
<Solarbaby> anyone have any idea how to run commercial skip on a recording that did not record with commercial skipping activated?
<Solarbaby> I believe I just figured it out..  you can do it through the frontend
<jakemonO> anyone have any luck w/pvr-350 tv-out?
<beavis> tgm4883_laptop, are you around?
<tgm4883> yep
<beavis> I committed the first version to google codes's svn repository
<tgm4883> nice, link?
<beavis> with support for LiveTV, scheduled recordings and idle
<beavis> http://mythbackend-notifier.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/trayicon.py
<directhex|bsp> jakemonO, support is disappearing. the cons outweight the pros
<beavis> just change the IP in there from http://192.168.178.23:6544/xml to the one from your BE
<beavis> this notifier works fine here on gutsy (with gnome)
<beavis> it now uses DOM since DOM's easier to use for navigation through the XML tree
<beavis> tgm4883, it displays the title as a tooltip
<tgm4883> arg, i feel like an idiot.  is it just ./trayicon.py to run?
<beavis> yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ok, made executable, needs wx module
<tgm4883> would that be python-wxgtk##?
<tgm4883> i have libwxbase2.8-0 and libwxgtk2.8-0 installed
<beavis> python-wxgtk2.6/gutsy uptodate 2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu12
<beavis> python-wxversion/gutsy uptodate 2.8.4.0-0ubuntu3
<beavis> that's what I have installed here
<beavis> I'll switch to wxgtk2.8
<tgm4883> i just installed 2.8
<tgm4883> so lets see what happens
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> doesn't appear to work.  Let me go back to 2.6
<beavis> it works here with 2.8
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> it's just appears to hang for me
<beavis> does it display an error msg?
<tgm4883> nope
<beavis> so it should work, you probably just don't see the icon
<tgm4883> sounds about right
<tgm4883> do I need to grab anything additional for that?
<beavis> I added some debug output
<beavis> svn up again please
<tgm4883> :( nothing
<tgm4883> dangit, sec
<tgm4883> nope, still nothing
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> nm
<tgm4883> it works
<tgm4883> i had only changed the first IP I saw
<tgm4883> didn't know there was a second one
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<tgm4883> beavis, what tuner is it checking?
<beavis> oops yes, sorry, yes, not the best coding ;) just wanted to add the title to the tooltip
<beavis> tgm4883, it checks only for the first one, my idea is to use several icons for all tuners
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> my tuner 1 is recording, although it the notifier says no recording
<tgm4883> beavis, what do you think about this.  (idk, how hard it is to code though).  What about having the main icon change to red if any tuner is recording, then if you click on it, a drop down menu listing the remaining encoders
<beavis> tgm4883, check your xml file if there's a tag <Encoder ... with state=1
<beavis> tgm4883, does it display the icon now?
<tgm4883> it does display the icon
<beavis> what was the issue?
<tgm4883> i dont' have the code you requested
<tgm4883> I have the color changing code though
<tgm4883> but
<tgm4883> it says recording == #
<tgm4883> not state == #
<tgm4883> the issue with the icon not showing up was not having the correct IP address in both areas
<beavis> <Encoders count="1">
<beavis> <Encoder local="1" connected="1" id="1" state="0" hostname="maxi"/>
<beavis> that's where it gets the state from
<tgm4883> in trayicon.py or the xml file?
<tgm4883> <Encoder local="1" connected="1" id="1" state="4" hostname="myrtle">
<tgm4883> thats my xml file
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> whats in it
<tgm4883> but I can't tell where in the trayicon.py its looking for encoder 1
<beavis> well yes, it checks for the first tag <Encoder and it's attribute state
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> then i wonder whats happening
<beavis> def activeVideoDevices checks for the state
<beavis> so you get a black icon?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> even though my first recorder (tuner 1) is recording
<tgm4883> im wondering if it's this
<tgm4883> elif recording == "4":
<beavis> 4 means recording
<beavis> 1 means LiveTV
<tgm4883> shouldn't it be elif state == "4":
<beavis> it's state in activeVideoDevices, in main it's mapped to recording
<tgm4883> ah
<beavis> well I deactivated my second encoder, I just need one at the moment, so I don't really know which one it takes
<tgm4883> well let me fire up both other recorders and we will see
<beavis> it really should create a list with the state for <Encoders count=X>
<beavis> the script was just planned as a quick workaround for my needs only ;-P
<tgm4883> hmm
<beavis> still black?
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> it was watching my last tuner
<tgm4883> which (not that I think it matters) is on my slave backend
<tgm4883> and is tuner 6
<tgm4883> I have tuner 1, tuner 2, and tuner 6
<tgm4883> and it was watching tuner 6
<beavis> interesting hnmm
<beavis> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/pythonxml/chapter/ch01.html <-- DOM and python
<beavis> you could check for the first encoder only, like: if node.getAttribute("id")=="1" state=node.getAttribute("state")
<beavis> (yes it's a quick hack ;) )
<tgm4883_laptop> Yea, i'll try that and see where we get.  Ideally we want to check all tuners (or perhaps just backends).  But isolating one is the first step i think
<tgm4883> beavis, yep that works
<tgm4883> beavis, stop me if this makes no sense (the only programing ive done is in java).  But can we stick a for loop in there and increment the id#?
<beavis> tgm4883, it *is* already a loop, I added some code now which lists all upcoming recording
<beavis> tgm4883, svn up
<beavis> tgm4883, do you use svn? It's easier than downloading
<tgm4883> no, launchpad and bzr
<tgm4883> i think ive used svn once
<beavis> apt-get install subversion
<beavis> and then
<beavis> svn checkout http://mythbackend-notifier.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ mythbackend-notifier-read-only
<beavis> once and svn up after that
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> when I svn up
<tgm4883> do I need to
<tgm4883> svn up http://........
<tgm4883> beavis, remember, everything that i say could be wrong, im reading some stuff off the internet about python and my only coding experience is with java
<tgm4883> but
<tgm4883> can you stick target = ... before def activeVideoDevices( ):
<tgm4883> then it should be a global variable
<tgm4883> and we can get rid of the other two local target variables
<beavis> you need only svn checkout once with the whole path
<tgm4883> k
<beavis> svn update (up) without then
<tgm4883> i just tested the above target thing and it works for me
<beavis> I use Eclipse as IDE, there is a nice python plugin for eclipse
<beavis> but Gedit works fine as well
<tgm4883> im looking at it in gedit, but I also have idle
<tgm4883> installing eclipse now
<beavis> eclipse-pydev is what you need
<tgm4883> so would moving target work?  or is there something else that would mess up?
<beavis> this will give you code completion, the greatest thing in the world ;)
<beavis> sure it should be defined globally
<beavis> we probably need a class which puts all information into an object
<beavis> to allow things like card[1].state....
<beavis> eclipse needs java
<beavis> sun-java6-jre/gutsy uptodate 6-03-0ubuntu2
<tgm4883> I added some other stuff to the info line for the state.  Not sure if you want it, but i'll post it here
<tgm4883> actually, maybe we should take this to #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<tgm4883> as this is the support channel
<beavis> we can create whatever we want ;)
<beavis> or just use gtalk or something like this
<tgm4883> well #ubuntu-mythtv-dev is the development channel, but whatever you want
<tgm4883> here is the stuff i added
<tgm4883> http://pastebin.com/m9ca44e4
<mindframe-> is there a way to tell mythbuntu to burn a movie to a cd or dvd?
<mindframe-> something 'automated'
<tgm4883> like mytharchive?
<tgm4883> i haven't used that for movies though
<mindframe-> i was thinking more of converting an avi to dvd
<tgm4883> like mytharchive?
<mindframe-> i will look into that
<tgm4883> mytharchive should transcode it into whatever format you tell it to
<mindframe-> so if i have a headless frontend will it use the burner on that backend?
<tgm4883> why would you have a headless frontend?
<tgm4883> seriously, whats the point?
<mindframe-> save $
<tgm4883> and how do you travel through the menus?
<mindframe-> no need to buy a hard drive
<tgm4883> ?
<mindframe-> i think headless may be the wrong term
<mindframe-> sorry
<tgm4883> what does  a hard drive have to do with being without a monitor?
<mindframe-> diskless
<tgm4883> ah
<mindframe-> im tired
<tgm4883> i don't think it will work then
<tgm4883> as it needs somewhere to store the transcoded material before it burns
<mindframe-> couldn't it store it to an nfs share?
<tgm4883> it could, but you still have one problem
<tgm4883> now if you can nfs share the dvd burner
<tgm4883> then maybe it will work
<tgm4883> but this is probably uncharted territory
<tgm4883> so you will need to have a compass and make a map of the new world :)
<mindframe-> :)
<tgm4883> beavis, i also think that it is showing my last scheduled recording twice
<mindframe-> how does mythtv detect commercials?
<tgm4883> mindframe-, it uses a variety of different methods
<tgm4883> black frame detection, logo detection, etc
<jakemonO> anyone have a gutsy ivtv-fb module compiled to share?
<directhex> <directhex|bsp> jakemonO, support is disappearing. the cons outweight the pros
<jakemonO> i got that, but i just hosed my machine and i'm rebuilding, so i was just wondering...
<jakemonO> also, directhex, why do the cons outweigh the pros?
<directhex> jakemonO, pros: it exists
<directhex> cons: can only play mpeg, hell to set up, low resolution, poorly supported, no opengl support (myth is moving further & further towards gl for menus etc)
<jakemonO> ah, so which tuner would be recommended?
<directhex> you're not talking about a tuner
<directhex> the 350 is fine as an analog mpeg2 capture card, it's worthless as a tv-out card
<jakemonO> i'd go with my old edgy setup, but its been giving me problems with the sechedulesdirect
<jakemonO> my 350 isnt a tuner?
<directhex> your 350 is a tuner and a tv-out card
<directhex> ivtv-fb would be required only for tv-out, so you're interested in using the junk portion
<directhex> nobody would ever recommend a 350 to you now, unless it was second hand, and cheaper than a 150
<superm1> yes there is jakemonO
<superm1> there is a thread on the forums detailing it
<superm1> and you need to actiavte gutsy-proposed
<superm1> for a fix that is in it
<jakemonO> ah, i'll try that just as soon as I ensure that the module i just compiled doesnt work
<jakemonO> (thanks superm1)
<jakemonO> directhex: i'm using an old pc, so I was looking for a card that had hardware en/decode and video out to ease the cpu budren, any recommendations? (I also need a remote)
<directhex> jakemonO, any graphics card. a $10 card will be infinitely better overall than a 350 for tv-out
<jakemonO> hm
<jakemonO> it needs component out
<directhex> your 350 doesn't have component out, it has composite or svideo
<NeoFax> Hello everyone
<jakemonO> composite, thats what i mean
<jakemonO> <<sory>>
<NeoFax> I am having a problem connecting with a FE to my BE.  MySQL errors saying hostname.local not allowed.  However, I have the BE setup to allow from any host using the % in the privileges.
<directhex> composite is the absolute bottom-of-the-range output option. petty much every card on the market will do composite out
<jakemonO> superm1, I'm reading this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568074
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-21
<MythbuntuGuest65> hello
<MythbuntuGuest65> im quite new to IRC, im looking for assitance with Mythbuntu DVB-s
<MythbuntuGuest65> is anyone here?
<MythbuntuGuest83> how do i use this?
<tgm4883> you just did
<MythbuntuGuest83> i was thinking i was doing it wrong
<MythbuntuGuest83> can you help me with mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> what is your question?
<MythbuntuGuest83> I upgraded from SVN .20 to the new mythbuntu, and cant seem to scan any channels.  I tried 2 cards..
<MythbuntuGuest83> twinhan
<MythbuntuGuest83> and nexus-s, both with same results, "no Tables"
<tgm4883> how did you upgrade?  What cards?  What distro were you using before?
<MythbuntuGuest83> i was using edgy 6.10 ubuntu, with myth from SVN, then i installed different HD so i didnt hork up my old install if it didnt work correctly
<MythbuntuGuest83> installed mythbuntu from ISO
<MythbuntuGuest83> searched up and down for information about channel scanning with myth, but couldnt find anything
<MythbuntuGuest83> in regards to my problem/
<tgm4883> what cards?
<MythbuntuGuest83> Twinhan 102g, and Haupp Nexus-s FF
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> ok, what did you add them as?
<MythbuntuGuest83> for twinhan: i use standard dvb-bttx module
<MythbuntuGuest83> Linux found nexus and added that for me, but also tried saa7146 module with no avail
<MythbuntuGuest83> dvb-bt8xx
<tgm4883> ok, so is linux seeing the twinhan?
<MythbuntuGuest83> ya, and is registering correctly in the dev list
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and you added them in step 2 of mythtv-setup?
<MythbuntuGuest83> ye
<MythbuntuGuest83> yes
<tgm4883> what did you add them as?
<MythbuntuGuest83> dvb-v3
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and you setup a channel data source?
<MythbuntuGuest83> yes
<tgm4883> ok, and when you go to scan what happens?
<MythbuntuGuest83> i doing a full scan on dish birds at 1237000 looking for the NASA FTA channel, and it gets a signal, then pauses for long time, then comes back timeout, no tables
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> a quick search turns up this, although I'm not sure if it applies http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608514&highlight=twinhan
<MythbuntuGuest83> that looks like over the air, but similar problem,  he didnt have any responses to his, but it looks like he was able to get a few channels
<MythbuntuGuest83> its funny cause the twinhan will get the transports, but the nexus wont
<MythbuntuGuest83> it wil get the list of transports that is
<the-cyborg> here's your problem.... the version of mythtv that comes stock with mythbuntu is not patched to work with NA satellites
<MythbuntuGuest83> O
<MythbuntuGuest83> any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest83> or should i compile from source?
<the-cyborg> hehe with mythbuntu it ain't that simple
<MythbuntuGuest83> thats what i thought
<MythbuntuGuest83> does the source allow you to use NA sats?
<the-cyborg> nope it has to be patched
<the-cyborg> get with me in pm
<MythbuntuGuest83> says i cant cause im unreg
<MythbuntuGuest83> how do i reg
<MythbuntuGuest83> i found the link
<rp_> hello
<rp_> not new to linux but I am new to myth
<rp_> I intstalled mythbuntu 7.1 but came up short where my dvb card was not recognized.
<rp_> I was reading about some modprobe commands.
<rp_> before I get ahead of myself.... any here familiar with a twinhan vp1020a for NorthAmerican use?
<the-cyborg> v4l-dvb is your friend
<rp_> v41-dvb is a command? package?  user?
<the-cyborg> google v4l-dvb and mercurial
<rp_> thanks.
<rp_> be right back
<rp_> I forgot how to register....(dummy me)
<rp_> something like "/msg register nick email pass"
<the-cyborg> it's /msg nickserv REGISTER <password>
<defendguin> all of a sudden my computer has absolutely no free space?   i didn't think this was supposed to be able to happen?
<defendguin> sorry my mythtv box
<defendguin> i need to delete some videos i guess.  i am sshed in where are all the archives kept?
<defendguin> nm  i guess i found it
<newcoventry> i'm having a slight issue running the livecd (md5 sum is good)
<newcoventry> my setup is using a television via nvidia svideo out, do I need to run it through a monitor for initial run of the livecd
<newcoventry> i see the boot image (mythbuntu logo) and scroll bar, it flashes an error regarding my wireless card, then cuts to black
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> For My systems with nvidia cards. If i have ONLY a tv plugged in at power up (boot up) then the system defaults to using the tv out.
<Dr_willis> But that may be only with the nvidia drivers.
<Dr_willis> Actually i had one system that had a TV and monitor and it defaulted to the TV. which had me confused.. Id see the boot stuff on the pc monitor then nothing.. then hear the gnome start up sound. and a black screen.  Then the wife turned on the tv. and there was the desktop
<newcoventry> i am running mythtv on an edgy system through the box currently and it loads through television perfectly, but it really is not happy with the mythbuntu livecd for some reason
<Dr_willis> i never use the live cd.. other then to install.. so cant help ya much.  Its possible there is some version issues with the livecd and the mythtv server
<newcoventry> i am going to test it through a monitor tomorrow to see if the nvidia card is the culprit
<Dr_willis> I seem to recall my 6800 nvidia card defaulted one way.. and the 5500 (?) i think  defaulted another way..
<Dr_willis> not sure about this 8800 i got now.
<levander> I've got to make a decision.  I definitely want to use GNOME, not XFCE.  Do I install mythbuntu-desktop and then whatever package for the GNOME stuff.  Or, should I install ubuntu-desktop and then whatever package for the mythtv suff?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Ive done it both ways
<Dr_willis> what cd do you have now? mythbuntu or ubuntu?
<levander> Dr_willis: Oddly, I have both right now.
<Dr_willis> May as well install ubuntu, then install the mythtv packages then.
<levander> Dr_willis: If I do it that way, will myth "auto-login" on bootup and start the front-end?
<levander> That's what I'm afraid of if I do it that way.
<Dr_willis> You can always enable autologin i guess.
<Dr_willis> its not hard to enable. :)
<levander> Dr_willis: how?
<Dr_willis> edit the gdm configs some how. I always DISABLE autologin. :)
<Dr_willis> actually i think there was some mythubuntu tool that also enable/disabled it
<levander> k, least I know where to get started looking now
<Mersault> So this is just bizarre. I've installed ubuntu server 7.10, and the user created isn't in the sudoers file, and isn't part of the sudo group. So I have a user account, and no access to root?
<Mersault> wtf?
<levander> Mersault: boot into rescue mode, and add the users to those groups on the command prompt
<levander> rescue mode puts you at a root prompt
<Mersault> I know
<Mersault> it's already fixed
<Mersault> but really... wtf?
<Mersault> how the hell did it happen in the first place? who let the server disc into the wild when it behaves like that?
<yorkie> which channel is best for help on new install, mythtv-users or this one?
<Dr_willis> yorkie,  hang out in both. :0 its also a good idea to check the homepage/docs/wiki pages. :)
<yorkie> been doing lots of reading - can't get schedules for some reason - have set up account and paid $20 - account shows active, must be local but not sure what - I followed http://www.mythbuntu.org/documentation/mythbuntu_installation.pdf
<lwizardl> hi
<foxbuntu> lwizardl, hi
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> here is what I can tell you
<foxbuntu> post detailed information about your card and the issues you are having in the forums for now, and we will try to answer it as quickly as we can. Most of us that support this are in a US timezone, so right now its late and no one is here..but we do check the forums often
<lwizardl> i'm in the usa
<lwizardl> michigan :)
<lwizardl> i'm just a night owl
<foxbuntu> im in IA
<foxbuntu> as am I, however I was just headed to bed
<foxbuntu> so forums is safeest bet, but you can also drop your question here and wait for someone to see it
<foxbuntu> are you using Mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> or what is your Distro?
<lwizardl> trying to use mythbuntu yes
<foxbuntu> well you have come to the right place...this is the Mythbuntu support channel
<lwizardl> but it seems to have a problem with my PVR-150 card & my ATSC 110
<foxbuntu> and that is our support Forum
<foxbuntu> PVR-150 should be no problem
<foxbuntu> are they both in PCI slots next to each other?
<lwizardl> yeah thats what I was told but for some reason the channels on the 150 overlap even when just using the one card
<foxbuntu> overlap how?
<lwizardl> yes they are I just got my 110 yesterday
<foxbuntu> I would suggest seperating them (empty slot between) if you can
<lwizardl> like a mixture of Fox & NBC blending
<foxbuntu> im not sure what you mean by blending
<lwizardl> take 2 pictures and overlap them
<foxbuntu> like you end up with both channels in your recordings
<lwizardl> yes and live
<foxbuntu> how do you have your cable/dish set top box plugged in?
<foxbuntu> (into the tuner)
<lwizardl> antenna into pvr-150 and i got the overlapping
<foxbuntu> std RCA? Coax?
<lwizardl> antenna into atsc 110 now but I can't get the card working
<lwizardl> yes coax
<foxbuntu> just regular over the air stuff then?
<lwizardl> yup
 * foxbuntu is pondering possible causes
<lwizardl> i figured I'd use the pvr-150 for recording SD becuase the built in hardware mpeg encoder, the atsc 110 for HD only because it doesn't have a built in hardware mpeg encoder, and then I'd add a DVB card later for the unencrypter satellite stuff
<lwizardl> *unencrypted
<foxbuntu> DVB cards can be tricky to make work, right now they are not supported becuase they are not 100% legal with the Sat companies
<foxbuntu> but there is some work in progress there
<foxbuntu> lwizardl, I am stumpped on this one right now...I would say just post in the forums with as much detail as you can and someone will see it soon
<foxbuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<foxbuntu> good luck...I gotta run
<lwizardl> foxbuntu, yeah i can understand how they might not like them I heard some cards can get everything on some sats but I just plan to get the educational stuff that is free
<directhex> dvb is perfectly legal
<directhex> decrypting encrypted content without a vendor-permitted CAM less so
<lwizardl> i'd just be interested in stuff listed at lyngsat
<frink_> yo yo yo
<winther> hi
<winther> I live in a students hostel with 400 parties. We want to put a media pc and a beamer in our tv room. So I am currently exploring the options and found mythtv to fit quite well what I read about it. However I have some questions. Is it possible to set up the computer in a way that I will have a XServer (or whatever, if anything else is possible) only with the MythTV client application? No gnome, kde or any other application 
<directhex|bsp> yes
<directhex|bsp> the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package will log the system into a mythtv-only account on boot by default
<directhex|bsp> or you could hack something up by hand
<winther> directhex: that is good news. I would like to use a VIA EPIA 5000AG as hardware. it "only" has a 500Mhz processor. Is that enough for the client? The server will run on a dedicated server.
<winther> this would be all technical data: http://shop2.topnetworks.de/product_info.php/info/p543_VIA-EPIA-5000AG-533MHz-MiniITX.html
<directhex|bsp> bottom-of-the-range epias? you'll need to keep an eye on the bandwidth requirements of the recordings, and probably run a very heavily optimized linux system. and on top of that, expect periodic slowdown
<winther> directhex: ok, so I need faster Hardware :)
<winther> what would you suggest?
<directhex|bsp> that depends on the budget, which by the sounds of it will be limited
<winther> we calculate 400-600€ for the beamer and about 200€ for the PC. For the beginning we plan touse only low budget sound system, but the PC should have connectors for a quality sound sysytem for later upgrade.
<directhex|bsp> i'm not sure on your terminology here. "beamer"?
<winther> oh, I guess it is a foreign word then. I look it up
<winther> it is a video projector
<directhex|bsp> ah, i see
<directhex|bsp> what kind of tv recordings are you planning on making?
<winther> actually tv recordings would be only a bonus, but not a requirement. And if I seperate client and server app, would not the server do the recording (the server would have the required power)?
<directhex|bsp> yes, the server would do the recording. but the demands on the client will vary depending on the type of recording
<directhex|bsp> as some recordings require more CPU time than others
<winther> directhex: now I get it
<winther> We would like to use mpeg2ts streams from a dvb-s card provided via http and varios media files like up to 800*600 divx/mp4/h264
<directhex|bsp> the two types of tuner i'd imagine you'd be interested in germany are directly received digital TV signals (using, for example, a DVB-T card for regular antenna reception) and analog mpeg2 encoder cards, which take a feed in and turn it into an mpeg2 data stream (hauppauge pvr-series are the most popular, you'd usually use something like this if you're forced to use a satellite or cable set-top box in front of mythtv)
<directhex|bsp> you might get away with an epia for that, but not at 500mhz, especially for h264. think faster
<directhex|bsp> the ideal, actually, is a new board intel have released. same price or cheaper than an epia, but much faster
<directhex|bsp> let me find it...
<winther> that sounds great
<directhex|bsp> http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D201GLY2/index.htm
<directhex|bsp> stick a PCI nvidia card on that, and it'll actually play anything you throw at it with ease. except HD.
<winther> 65€ that is awsome
<winther> thank you very much directhex|bsp
<directhex|bsp> it's the best i can suggest on your budget
<samson--> neat board directhex|bsp
<directhex|bsp> it should give you room to pick a nice case. plus essentials like ram, disk drives
<samson--> directhex|bsp: what nvidia card are you referring to?
<directhex|bsp> samson--, any. doesn't matter. pci nvidia will do better than onboard SiS
<samson--> it was my understanding that nvidia tv tuners dont work well under linux
<directhex|bsp> samson--, nvidia tv-out is fine
<samson--> directhex|bsp: oh, you werent talking about having this as a tuner system
<samson--> yeah, i guess it would work great as a frontend
<directhex|bsp> samson--, i got confused myself - as far as i can tell, winther will have a separate backend with tuners in it,s o this is purely a FE budget
<samson--> directhex|bsp: yeah, i'm already looking at this and thinking of how i could use it as a frontend for my bedroom
<samson--> at the moment i just have a FE/BE combo in my living room
<winther> We have already set up a server with 4 dvb-s cards who provides about 30 channels via http to the lan. Now We want to put a multimedia pc in the tv room and connect it to a video projector. Additionally to playing the mpeg2 tv streams it should be able to play a dvd and video/audio files that were put on a smb share by the users.
<winther> see you guys. Thanks again for your Help directhex|bsp
<tgm4883> beavis, ping
<beavis> hi
<tgm4883> beavis, i made a few updates to the notifier, it will now ask for user input for the ip address and port and write that to a file
<tgm4883> I just need to get it to read from that file too
<beavis> does it ask every time you start the notifier?
<tgm4883> which im not too sure on
<tgm4883> well right now it does, thats why I need to get it to read from the file
<tgm4883> so if the file exists, it doesnt
<beavis> so you create a file in ~/.mythtv but you can't read it?
<tgm4883> well i don't know how to get it to read from that file yet, but yea, it creates a file there
<tgm4883> and writes to it
<beavis> ok give me a minute
<beavis> f=open('/tmp/workfile', 'w') <-- something like this doesn't work?
<beavis> print f
<beavis> or readline()
<tgm4883> yea that works, but I haven't tried the readline part yet.
<tgm4883> fi = open(os.path.join(os.getenv("HOME"), '.mythtv/mythbackend-notifier.config'), 'w')
<tgm4883> thats the first line
<tgm4883> for opening the file
<beavis>     fileHandle = open ( 'test.txt' )
<beavis>     print fileHandle.read()
<beavis>     fileHandle.close()
<beavis> yes try to print fi after that
<beavis> if you want to read one line only take readline()
<tgm4883> but how do I look for the file to see if it already exists?
<tgm4883> brb, need a cup of coffee
<beavis> os.path.exists()
<beavis> os.path.isfile()
<beavis> I mean:
<beavis>   import os.path
<beavis>   os.path.isfile('somefile')
<beavis> and with this code you can check every line separately:
<beavis>     fileHandle = open ( 'test.txt' )
<beavis>     fileList = fileHandle.readlines()
<beavis>     for fileLine in fileList:
<beavis>        print '>>', fileLine
<beavis>     fileHandle.close()
<tgm4883> back
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> My system wakes up both from suspend and from hibernate with ACPI alarm, but not from a real power off state...
<MilhousePunkRock> I have edited the hwclock as suggested in the Ubuntu wiki regarding ACPI wakeup, so that the wake up time gets written again after the hw clock is set, but that does not help
<justinh> evening all
<justinh> Daviey: had any inkling as to where the 'mythfest' might be held yet?
<wilberfan> morning room....
<wilberfan> just installed 7.10...  it looks pretty awesome!  i don't know how to actually DO anything with it yet...but it looks cool....
<wilberfan> hello, boys and girls...!
<wilberfan> i'm a brand, spanky new mythbuntu user...wondering how complicated it is to get TV-out with my hauppauge pvr-350...
<wilberfan> any idea where i should start?
<wilberfan> and what does 'gargly' audio mean??
<wilberfan> :\
<directhex> wilberfan, best option is: don't. tv-out on 350s sucks
<wilberfan> well, that's unfortunate.   I JUST bought the damn thing...
<wilberfan> :(
<wilberfan> what's a better option??
<wilberfan> i just saw a tv-out bug listing for the 350 somewhere...
<directhex> a better option is any graphics card with tv-out. like a $10 nvidia
<directhex> the 350 isn't worth buying. the only things it does that a 150 doesn't, it  sucks at
<wilberfan> well, i DO have an nvidia geforce 5200 in this box...
<unicron> hello world
<unicron> I am having a straing problem I hope someone can help me.
<unicron> I just built a DVR using an ITOX System Board based on the Intel® 855GME Graphics Memory Controller Hub
<jakemonO> wilberfan: I just got my 350 to TV out last night...
<jakemonO> reference this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615070 , superm1 has a mythbuntu build on his  server, if you just point apt at t and let it update mythbuntu, you should be good to go -you. I oly got mine to work after getting x-windows running on the tv as well, that's a bit of a trick, but worth it if you are using mythv as a set top box
<levander> I'm thinking I want to install ubuntu-desktop, and then mythtv on top of it.  If I do it that way, what features of mythbuntu am I missing out on?
<directhex> some of the tight integration stuff
<directhex> strictly speaking, the main one is mythbuntu-control-center, which you can install later anyway
<levander> directhex: I saw some thing about configuring tv-out when I installed the mythbuntu CD, can I still have mythbuntu auto-configure tv out for me if I install ubuntu-desktop first?
<directhex> dunno. i use vga
<levander> What about having mythtv-frontend auto-login for me?  How's that done if I don't install full blow mythbuntu?
<directhex> that's done by the the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package
<emarkd> anyone around who can help me with lirc?
<unicron> i might be able to help you on lirc some depends
<unicron> the mythbuntu live install dosn't apper to support my video!!!  but every other live linux cd runs perfect??? any suggestions
<directhex> what is your video?
<unicron> well I am running an ITX mother board made by ITOX the chip set is intel 855GME Graphics controller
<directhex> i855 should be fine
<unicron> the disc bootsup with the mythbuntu and the purple line going back n forth, but when it gets to the X desktop it goes black and never shows anything...
<unicron> I know that linux is running I can hit the power button and linux goes thur the shutdown as normal..
<unicron> if I try safe graphics mode then things go really bad!
<directhex> must be a monitor autodetect issue
<unicron> In safe graphics mode it goes from a scrambled x desktop running at what looks like higer than 1024X768 to text back in forth
<unicron> then a few min later it comes up and says..
<unicron> gnome video had detected video drop 6 times in 90 seconds, wait 2 min try again,  or something to that fact...
<unicron> I'm not real good with linux yet, but can I force mythbuntu to loadup at a low resolution to get to the x desktop??
<unicron> I know there are command line options you can issue at boot time but I don't know any for setting resolution....
<directhex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unicron> cool, thanks
<directhex> time for bed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-22
<levander> What am I gonna miss out on if I install ubuntu-desktop and then mythtv instead of just install mythbuntu-desktop without ubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_willis> Proberly not much
<Dr_willis> thats how i did it. :) the auto-login may not be set up by default.
<levander> Dr_willis: how'd you get the auto-login setup?
<Dr_willis> I dident. I dont want auto loging in. :)
<Dr_willis> its a gdm setting however. not too hard to set up
<levander> yeah, i should stop being lazy asking people and just figure it out
<levander> i tell you, i'm worn on from learning how to install myth though
<levander> first, i had to figure out my NIC driver was causing my machien to crash
<levander> then, i had to figure out the graphics card I had wasn't what it was labelled to be
<levander> nightmares
<levander> it's a bunch of old hardware i threw together
<superm1> um mythbuntu-desktop doesn't setup the auto login
<superm1> you should still install it
<superm1> it pulls in mcc
<superm1> and the mythbuntu env
<superm1> and the lirc generator
<superm1> and the artwork and stuff
<superm1> you can turn on the auto login in mcc if you so please
<levander> I guess I figured installing mythbuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop would be the same as installing kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu-desktop
<superm1> well yes and no
<levander> Installing mythbuntu-desktop, won't that pull in all the XFCE stuff, and make that the default environment?
<superm1> it wont make it the default environment
<superm1> but yes it will pull in the xfce desktop
<levander> One of the developers was in here telling which package to install before I had all these nightmares with this hardware.  Wish I remember what he said.
<superm1> grep your logs?
<superm1> was it me?
<levander> superm1: might have been, don't remember
<superm1> i mean you can also go about it installing mcc
<superm1> and start from there
<levander> not sure what keywords i'd search for
<levander> what's the package name for mcc?
<superm1> mythbuntu-control-centre
<levander> mythbuntu-control-center doesn't pull in mythtv-backend-master or mythtv-frontend
<superm1> no it doesn't
<superm1> you install those from inside mcc
<superm1> and it handles configuring them for you in there too
<levander> i'm thinking i'm best off doing what Dr_willis was saying, and just make sure I get everything.
<Dr_willis> You can easially install Mythubuntu and then install some other desktops. :) ive done it both ways
<levander> It doesn't look like the developers have really pulled out a package and said, "This is the one you install if you just want to run myth on top of ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<levander> Dr_willis: mythbuntu-desktop first, and then ubuntu-desktop?  yeah, that's maybe what I should do
<superm1> well that's what mythbuntu-desktop is
<superm1> it covers your ends no matter what you want to do
<superm1> for some people its too much, but it gets everything you "may" need
<superm1> and you can always remove stuff later
<levander> superm1: if i already have ubuntu-desktop, and then install mythbuntu-desktop, with it change my default environment from Gnome to XFCE?
<superm1> no it wont change it
<superm1> if you want to change it you can
<superm1> but it wont change it for you
<Dr_willis> levander,  if you use the Mythbuntu cd to install. then yuy have mythbuntu-desktop allready. :)
<levander> superm1: If you remove stuff mythbuntu-desktop depends on, you have to remove mythbuntu-desktop too.  It defeats the purpose of the meta-package for updating.
<superm1> levander, well that's why for hardy a lot of the stuff will be made recommends
<superm1> because recommends are installed by default as of hardy
<superm1> so it will still pull everything but let you safely remove stuff that isn't necessary for your purposes
<levander> wow, that's a big change in Ubuntu, I'm really surprised they're installing Recommends automatically
<superm1> i was in the BoF talking about it at UDS
<superm1> it is a pretty controversial decision indeed
<levander> superm1: Ah, now I understand installing Recommends
<levander> What's a BoF, a UDS?
<superm1> haha.  BoF = Birds of a Feather (smaller discussion)
<superm1> UDS is the Ubuntu Developers Summit
<levander> You work for Canonical?
<superm1> nope.
<superm1> this all out of free time
<superm1> (probably more than i should put in, but eh :))
<levander> With so many people volunteering and doing free work for Ubuntu, it's like they're going to be morally obligated to donate any money they ever might make to charity.
<levander> Never has a company gotten so many free workers.
<superm1> its a weird addition
<superm1> addiction that is
<levander> superm1: But, you're probably developing relationships that will benefit you later on.
<levander> Relationships are terribly important in business world.
<superm1> levander, yeah i'm hoping so
<levander> superm1: Next time you need a job, you'll have at least hundreds of people in the Ubuntu community who know who you are.
<levander> brb
<superm1> levander, well next time (first time) is actually coming up really soon.  I graduate this December :)
<levander> need to be asking now who needs work done
<Dr_willis> or learn 'do you want fries with that sir?'
<Dr_willis> :)
<superm1> haha
<levander> superm1: Is it mostly college kids running around doing the Ubuntu stuff?  Or, is it more mixed?  Like, what's the percentage of college kids?
<superm1> levander, its very very mixed
<superm1> most the people i've worked with are older though
<levander> superm1: What were the ages of the people at the BoF you were talking about?
<superm1> but people range at least afaik from 14-50
<superm1> 30's
 * Dr_willis is old. I started college in 1986 :)
<levander> those guys ought to be able to get you work, if they're in they're thirties
<levander> they're in their**
<superm1> well i've got several companies i'm waiting on offers for
<Dr_willis> they can outsource the work to you!
<superm1> for closer to the things i've gone to school
<levander> yeah, comp sci is a good field, it's about as good as you can do with a 4 year degree
<superm1> EE actually :)
<levander> EE is about as good from what i've read
<levander> but, i don't know much about EE
<Dr_willis> Heh.. keep an open mind - I got an "Agriacultural Engineering" Degree.. and i work for Chrysler.
<levander> superm1: What city you in?
<superm1> Ames
<Dr_willis> Because i had a broad area of knowledge. got me a good job there.
<superm1> (IA)
<superm1> ha really Dr_willis
<levander> What city you think you're gonna end up working in?
<superm1> levander, i've been interviewing all over the country
<Dr_willis> Programing CNC/Machining tools - is.. interesting work.
<superm1> texas, cali, mn
<Dr_willis> When you program somthing that can wreck and cause MAJOR damage.. thats fun!
<Dr_willis> Egads the things ive seen Robots do.
<Dr_willis> Im talking robots that can take your head off.. or toss a Car Engine  100+ ft..
<superm1> haha
<superm1> what sorts of code do you write for them?
<Dr_willis> I dont code.. i fix the robots. :)
<Dr_willis> and other parts.
<Dr_willis>  I tear them apart replace the gears/ belts/bearings so forth.
<Dr_willis> and other machines.   I fix them when the programer messes up.
<superm1> ah
<Dr_willis> saw a - sign get in the wrong place once... That was a lot of sparks and grinding also. heh heh...
<Dr_willis> Its amazing the abuse that Industral machines can take.
<Dr_willis> its really really amazing when i see the Electrians throwing Dry Ice into a Computer/controlpanel for a machine.. to cool it down in the summer time.
<Dr_willis> $1 million doller drill machine.. and we cool it with dry ice.
<superm1> lol
<Dr_willis> yes.. I will say that programing for "industry" is very interesting stuff.
<Dr_willis> a whole different thing then programing web apps and so forth.
<directhex|bsp> it r me!
<Dabian> The keyboard locks up in "mythtv-setup" making it hard (if not impossible) to switch to the console during setup of "video sources"
<wilberfan> morning room...
<wilberfan> i just discovered my tvout works--but only during boot-up.....   What's the trick to getting it to work after x starts?
<wilberfan> if i installed mythbuntu with the tv on during install....??
<wilberfan> or, does anyone know what the Xorg would look like for NTSC?
<hasse_> hey, i hav installed the mythbuntu, and everything was fine, i have updated to the weekly builds, and now i miss the libmythbuntu-0.20.2 pack, where to find that ?
<scarter> i have multiple tuner cards and at every reboot, the cards change position. can someone point me to a FAQ or HOWTO that will assist me in solving this issue?
<JThundley> I had that happen when I plugged in a webcam
<RAdam1> Hi all. Trying to enable mouse support in my MythTV frontend. How do I do this?
<JThundley> maybe put a script in /etc/rc.local to delete the device files and recreate them the way you want them
<JThundley> I think there's a way you can do it with udev rules too, that'd probably be smarter
<RAdam1> I just need to use a mouse to click on the menus, buttons, etc. I have a pretty vanilla mythbuntu install
<RAdam1> I'm on that box now
<scarter> RAdam1: on the second page of the frontend "Setup -> Appearance" is a checkbox for "Hide Mouse Cursor in Myth", un-check it.
<scarter> JThundley: thanks, i'll look into that
<RAdam1> scarter: thanks
<scarter> JThundley: would that be something like abcd:1234 = /dev/videoX
<JThundley> I say I think there's a way because I've never dicked with udev rules before, I have no idea
<JThundley> I gave up on the webcam and rebooted with it unplugged, problem was solved for me
<scarter> JThundley: ok... ;) i don't have a webcam installed, yet, was going to but until i can figure out how to keep /dev/videoX with its correct tuner, i don't want to add anything else
<JThundley> my webcam took over /dev/video0 which bumped my tv tuner to /dev/video1, mythbackend got confused and wouldn't record or delete anything
<JThundley> it was pretty funky
<scarter> JThundley: yeah, every reboot, i have to go into the backend setup and re-assign the cards to their correct videoX detected position
<JThundley> is it detected differently each time?
<JThundley> I mean, if you do have two cards in there and it consistently detects the tuners the same, just change it in mythbackend and you'll be able to live with it, right?
<scarter> JThundley: for the non-DVB cards (i.e. SD Tuners)
<scarter> JThundley: however, i've got another DVB (HDTV Card) i want to add but am guessing that the same thing will happen with them
<JThundley> looks like udev rules is what you want: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#why
<JThundley> Provide an alternative/persistent name for a device node by creating a symbolic link to the default device node
<JThundley> wait... that doesn't sound right
<JThundley> oh wait, yes it does
<JThundley> damn, I gotta set this up
<JThundley> I have that exact problem with plugging in usb devices and the device changing based on which is plugged in first
<JThundley> I have to unmount and re-plug in my stuff because it breaks my scripts :)
<scarter> JThundley: i'm looking now too, i think you're right and that's what i need to do...
<JThundley> I'm going to read that document later, so share your findings or troubles :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-23
<fg> hello everybody! I'm on the latest Mythbuntu distro and need some advice to fine-tune it.
<Dr_willis> oh?
<fg> In my Mythbuntu Control Center software, I need to know wether it changes something not being able to check Ubuntu Desktop as my choice, since an update shows broken packages are marked to be kept which prevents any change.
<fg> Ubuntu is already installed, though. It's in it that I open session by default.
 * Dr_willis is totally lost on that.. and rereads it a 4th time.. :)
<Dr_willis> You are saying that the Mythubuntu control center "MCC for short" some how flaged/broke some packages?
<Dr_willis> or 'might of did that'
<fg> I've already installed the three Desktop environments but unchecked from MCC afterwards. Now I simply can no more check Ubuntu which I use.
<Dr_willis> I just install them all.  and i use them. I dont have mythtv set to auto login or run. (the backend is running, not the front end) so not sure exactly what you are trying to do.
<fg> The problem preventing this simple choice is "broken" Ubuntu packages installed MCC is unable to uninstall or repair.
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> its possible theres some broken packages on the repos at this time as well.
<fg> I wondered if it implied something more in the MCC software than the install to choose such or such environment.
<fg> 2nd problem - I'm a little tired before using NTSC cable TV with pcHDTV 5500, I use it with xawtv or similar but need curiously to click on Sound software test button to get the sound out. My motherboard sound controller is Intel HDA.
<fg> *Second problem - I'm a little tired and before running well MythTV, I use xawtv software and similar but need curiously to click on Sound software test button to get the sound out. My motherboard sound controller is Intel HDA.
<fg> How come there wouldn't be sound output but with Test button of Audio Conference Sound Capture in Sound Preference software?
<hugolp> new mythtv updates?
<superm1> hugolp, yes on proposed
<hugolp> superm1:  and they are bugs fixes or something else?
<superm1> hugolp, bug fix for bug 158562
<hugolp> good
<superm1> if it works for you and doesn't break anything, please comment on that bug
<hugolp> superm1:  link?
<superm1> if you didn't have the hardware and nothing broke even
<superm1> <ubotu> Launchpad bug 158562 in mythtv "PVR-350 Video output fails" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158562
<hugolp> I dont have that hardware but if in a couple of days mythtv keeps working ill coment there
<hugolp> thanks for the good work
<superm1> no prob, thanks, most appreciative, it's always hard to get testers for these sorts of patches :)
<beavis> Is anyone using the multi-channel patch from #1104? (for ac3)
<frink_> ho hum
<frink_> get superm1
<levander> Anyone can tell me why whenever I hit "Watch Live TV" the master volume on the alsa mixer goes down?
<hugolp> levander:  its in the options
<hugolp> yo can set the default master volume
<levander> hugolp: Where? I was looking for it.
<hugolp> uffff
<hugolp> let me look
<hugolp> levander:  setup -> general -> 3rd screen (Audio)
<hugolp> wasnt that hard
<levander> hugolp: i'm brand new...
<levander> yeah, i got it now, thanks
<levander> I had actually seen that screen.
<hugolp> np
<levander> Guess I just started skipping too much stuff when I don't understand, must have jumped right over it.
<hugolp> levander:  mythtv setup seems big at the begining, but after a while it makes sense
<levander> hugolp: Yeah, I'm pretty pleased so far.  I had some serious hardware problems getting a box built for it out of old parts.  But, am really impressed with how neat it is.
<hugolp> levander:  for me having different computers accesing the same server is one of the best mythtv capabilities
<hugolp> once you have 2 or more front-ends mythtv starts showing off
<levander> No one's done any work to make a program guide that's like Tivo's has they?
<hugolp> levander:  whats Tivo?
<hugolp> ah, the US company
<hugolp> hows the guide?
<levander> It's got two really tall columns.  The first column lists all the channels with the shows on now.  When you select a channel in the first column, the second column shows all the shows for that channel for the rest of the day, or as many shows as will fit.
<levander> Incidentally, I thought you were being sarcastic mythtv fan boy when you said "whats Tivo"?  Didn't occur to me that Tivo isn't known outside USA.
<levander> I'd do multiple front-ends, but all the hardware sounds expensive.
<levander> The Tivo guide makes it really easy to find a show that's not on till tomorrow.
<hugolp> levander shouldnt be too hard to do
<hugolp> the info is allredy there
<levander> I'm surprised it's not already in there.  Myth isn't young software.
<Daviey> frink_: ping
<Daviey> frink_: *urgent*
<scarter> i have multiple tuner cards and at every reboot, the cards change position. can someone point me to a FAQ or HOWTO that will assist me in solving this issue? I heard of something like making a static udev rule/file/something...
<mindframe_> what's up with the updates today?
<tgm4883> beavis, ping
<williammanda> anyone hear have any desktop lockup and or pink screens issues?
<Daviey> frink_: ping
<levander> williammanda: you gotta be more specific than that, what is the computer doing when you have lockups and "pink screens" - whatever those are
<Alowishus> mythbuntu site down?
<tgm4883_laptop> Alowishus, yes, :(
<Daviey> yes
<Alowishus> ohs no ;(
<Alowishus> server ok?
<tgm4883_laptop> unknown at this point
<Alowishus> no fun
<tgm4883_laptop> working on it, backup server is coming up
<williammanda> Here is a link to the screen issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3680550#post3680550
<williammanda> here is the link for the lockup issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905
<superm1> Alowishus, should be back to life now
<Alowishus> superm1: cool thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-24
<MythbuntuGuest96> nvidia x server is displaying a totally different screen on my tv to what is on my monitor - what do I need to change?
<MythbuntuGuest96> I am just seeing a plain XFCE screen on the TV
<Jakal> can anyone give me a hand with my installation?
<Jakal> having trouble with the mythbuntu control centre
<Jakal> i choose to install something i click apply and it looks like it installed it. but when i go back into the control centre is not checked.
<Jakal> happens in 'applications and plugins'
<Jakal> and most of the other tabs
<Jakal> i checked the forums but came up with nothing for my situation
<JThundley> that's a weird one
<Jakal> it seems to be only a few of the plugins.
<Jakal> ive gotten most installed by doing it one by one. but if i choose one that doesnt work then none of the ones i tried installing with it will work either
<JThundley> I think you can just install most of that stuff with apt-get
<Jakal> ill give it a shot
<daMaestro> moin
<daMaestro> anyone using a pvr-150? i'm having strange issues with mythtv: http://dev.damaestro.us/myth.png
<daMaestro> cat /dev/video0 > /path/to/test.mpg works
<cmug> Hi, I just installed 7.10 mythbuntu, my other DVB card worked fine, the other one (phillips saa7146) wanted a firmware, I got that and it loaded, but I dont have any /dev/videoX for it so mythbuntu doesn't know it exists. Any ideas? Its a technotrend card
<cmug> the /dev/dvb/adapter*/[frontend0|dvr0|demux0|net0] are there
<cmug> using 'scan' -a /dev/dvb/adapter1/ /thepathtothefrequenciesfile works fine. Can I somehow just create the /dev/adapter1 device?
<cmug> or am I missing a module
<cmug> oh wait i think I made a mistake
<portahex> dvb doesn't use /dev/video*
<cmug> yes, I was just confused
<cmug> Should I worry about "Data Refresh needed because offset day 2 has less than 4 programs per channel for the 6PM - midnight time window for channels that normally have data. We want at least 336 programs, but only found 132
<cmug> "
<cmug> i ran mythfilldatabase --manual and its doing this Grabber command for the 3rd time already
<cmug> date increases I guess
<blackest> Hi I have a slight issue with mythtvbackend starting before mysql is ready I've modified the mythtv-backend script to sleep 300 so mysql has time to get going and that works but justin calls this a hack and I really need a 'depends on mysql' line in that script anyone able to help me with this ?
<tritium> Hello, jono.
<jono> hey tritium
<portahex> mmm... bacon...
<baz> Hi can u help - having trouble with nova-t500 remote control not detected - am using latest firmware & IRW gives nothing
<Daviey> ah well.. i had a solution for him
<mindframe_> what's the best remote control to use w/ mythtv
<JThundley> mindframe_: they all work pretty much the same
<JThundley> you map a button to do something and set the buttons to do whatever you want
<JThundley> some remotes are detected out of the box better than others
<fatfecker> anyone here got any idea how to configure a Hauppauge WinTV Nova-TD USB2 TV card for mythbuntu?
<Dr_willis> check the mythtv homepage to see if its supported at all first?
<Dr_willis> I know nothing of the usb-tv gizmos. :(
<fatfecker> couldn't fit a PCI card in my laptop :/
<fatfecker> hmm, seems it isn't currently supported
<fatfecker> will come back in 6 months :(
<williammanda_> hey guys
<williammanda_> i have installed powertweak through synaptic.....it doesn't show in the gui....i'm wondering what to type in terminal to start this?
<ublender_> it depends on the app
<ublender_> try powertweak
<williammanda_> william@PIV3G:~$ powertweakd
<williammanda_> You need to be root to run powertweakd.
<williammanda_> william@PIV3G:~$ powertweak
<williammanda_> bash: powertweak: command not found
<williammanda_> i'm not sure where to go look for the command to start it
<ublender_> ah, sorry then
<ublender_> try the documentation for the program online
<ublender_> google it
<williammanda_> ok ty
<JThundley> williammanda_: it's gpowertweak
<JThundley> I just installed and ran it because I was interested, it's not very interesting
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-25
<portahex> what's powertweak when it's at home?
<stevetv> superm1.  just to let you know, that mplayer update you provided made a dramatic differnce for my system with my settings.
<stevetv> where i was forced to use bob for live tv playback to prevent artifacts in fast motion video, i now do not.  bob made things slightly blury, were's now they're much sharper.  danke
<stevetv> i did have to apt-get dist-upgrade tho.  im not sure if that was intended.. but the memplayer, memcoder, ffmpeg and something else were held back until i dist-graded.
<superm1_> stevetv, great to hear it works better
<superm1_> stevetv, i'm pretty sure dist-upgrade was necessary because of added dependeicneis
<stevetv> superm1.  yup.  it added dependencies.  it really is a dramatic improvement.  i was actually begining to go back to my tv's tuners for live tv
<superm1_> stevetv, did you get it from gutsy-backports?
<superm1_> or from the ppa?
<superm1_> (because its on gutsy-backports now too)
<beavis> tgm4883, I converted all the time strings now, so things like remaining_time etc are possible now with the notifier, I'll commit the changes soon
<beavis> the mythbackend-notifier now displays a line next to the icon which shows the time left (long line means 100% left, no line means recording almost finished)
<levander> I just install the mytharchive package, but there's no "Archive Files" option in the "Optical Disks" menu.  Is this because I don't have a DVD burner on the machine yet?
<levander> just installed**
<MythbuntuGuest44> So I have a Kworld pvr plus 7133 3/d tuner card that won't register with mythbuntu.  I am extremely new with linux, and have very basic knowledge of the Unix command line.  How would I configure this card?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I have done a fair amount of looking, but still can't get it operational
<portahex> did you actually check the card is compatible?
<portahex> ick, looks like a framegrabber
<MythbuntuGuest44> I don't really know how to do that.  I did check wiki to see what was there, and it looks like the chipset is compatible even though the card itself is not listed
<MythbuntuGuest44> on the box it says pvr-tv 8133 (supports stereo /mts) NTSC tv
<MythbuntuGuest44> pvr-tv 7133
<MythbuntuGuest44> what would I need to do to get the card working in mythbuntu
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest44, check out dmesg to see if the card was loading
<superm1> and then see if there are any errors there
<superm1> if it wanted to know tuner type
<superm1> etc
<MythbuntuGuest44> Okay, so real quick I am really a newb and then some, so I can get to the command line, but really need it spelled out when typing it in.
<superm1> dmesg
<superm1> is the command you will type
<MythbuntuGuest44> okay, It is booting up
<superm1> hey keescook when you are around again, can you take a gander at https://launchpad.net/bugs/124514.  You've touched procps in the past
<superm1> (and your core-dev)
<superm1> keescook, i'm not sure of the ramifications of such an option, so hopefully you are more familiar with what would happen when changing memory allocation settings
<MythbuntuGuest44> Okay so what am I looking for
<superm1> well look for anything about your chipset
<superm1> and not able to load
<superm1> or you need to define a tuner number
<MythbuntuGuest44> funny thing is it says it input imps/2 logitech wireless mouse, but it doesn't work
<MythbuntuGuest44> okay anyway
<MythbuntuGuest44> it say pci: setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05 to 64
<superm1> that's fine
<superm1> well i can't stick around for now to help out much more.  if no one else is able to help right now, please file a post on the forums and attach all of the output of dmesg into the post under [code] blocks
<MythbuntuGuest44> I am adding my monitor so that I can see things easier.  thanks for helping.  Just going to take a minute
<superm1> the forums are rather active
<MythbuntuGuest44> how can I copy all the output to post easily?
<superm1> two ways
<superm1> either
<superm1> dmesg > out.txt
<superm1> will save it to a file
<superm1> or just highlight it all in that terminal
<superm1> and then hit edit copy
<superm1> and edit paste
<MythbuntuGuest44> I see now thanks!  I am pretty stupid with linux yet.  It is too bad I do know windows, but Gate has too much money!!
<bluec> anyone had luck getting hauppauge-hvr-950 working with ntsc/analog cable?  after v4l experimental I still only get black screen
<bluec_> cableblip, please resend any missed comments
<Usersfgfsdv> Ipve got a question about component out on myth running a geforce 7600 GS
<Usersfgfsdv> I'd like to run it through my reciever
<Usersfgfsdv> and switch to myth like I would for DVD, VCR, etc
<Usersfgfsdv> but when I turn myth on, the only way the nvidia can send component video out is if it is directly connected to the TV without the intermediary receiver
<Usersfgfsdv> any way to make the component out always on and sending a specific signal (1080p or 1080i in my case)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-17
<frozenskunk> Anyone know how to get the TV output of a Hauppauge 350 working under 8.10? I have gotten it to display test patterns and such, but when I try to move my display over by changing my xorg.conf file, it tries to boot, but dumps me to a command line login (which is at least displayed on the TV instead of the monitor) instead of into an x session.  I have followed the steps here to get this far: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/My
<frozenskunk> superm1: fyi, I was having trouble with your lirv .4 version that you put up the other night, I kept getting an error that it was unable to load lirc.config. The error followed the include statements that brought in my actual files (the hauppauge and dish .configs). I tried the .3pre-1 version, and it works for me.
<superm1> frozenskunk, which one?
<superm1> frozenskunk, i put up a fixed revision that should migrate your lircd.conf over
<frozenskunk> superm1: the one that I used was the very first night you put it up, within an hour or two. foxbuntu pointed it out to me when I was having trouble with transmitting. An adventure through .4 didn't work, so reinstalling .3pre-1 fixed my issue. I never tried to figure out the .4 after that. What is it that is changed now in the .4? Can I upgrade to it now easily?
<frozenskunk> superm1: btw, thanks for all your work!!!!
<superm1> frozenskunk, well so if you want to try .4, you should be able to now
<superm1> but i'm doing the formal backport too, so probably better to use that instead of my ppa
<superm1> keep an eye on bug 298785 for when the backport is ready
<Zinn> Bug 298785 in intrepid-backports "please backport lirc and mythbuntu-lirc-generator to Ubuntu intrepid" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/298785
<Timrit> hello, can anyone tell my why my front ends keep disconnecting at the top of the hour? it has happened every hour and mythtv-status keeps saying playing livetv.
<Timrit> it has happend around 5 or 6 times today
<superm1> Timrit, i've heard from a little birdie that mythtv-status can sometimes cause the system to be unstable
<superm1> due to a bug in mythbackend when it's queried too often
<Timrit> ok but what would be causing the frontend to drop to the watch tv main page every friggin hour?
<Timrit> its like the backend drops the connection
<Timrit> or maybe it is my stupid router.
<rhpot1991> when the backend disappears the frontend stops playing IIRC
<hads> Here's an alternative mythstatus for you; http://paste.pocoo.org/show/91434/
<Timrit> the only odd part is that it is at the top of the hour exactly.
<superm1> so when the backend gets all pissed at mythtv-status for poking it over and over, it might me dropping off those connections
<rhpot1991> superm1: any idea why some people have problems with mythtv-status and others don't?
<Timrit> i only run mythtv-status to see what it is doing before i do a /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart.
<rhpot1991> Timrit: it runs on its own
<superm1> Timrit, it runs as a cron job too
<Timrit> so hmmmmm
<superm1> rhpot1991, probably some equivalent to the technology that santa uses to determine who has been naughty and who has been nice i'd imagine
<rhpot1991> heh
<Timrit> would the system run w/o mythtv-status?
<rhpot1991> Timrit: easy way to tell is to remove it
<rhpot1991> its not critical or anything
<rhpot1991> you can use something like mythweb to check that status for the time being
<Timrit> ok thanks guys. i will give it a shot.
<rhpot1991> Timrit: if it fixes the issue make sure to let us know :)
<Timrit> rhpot1991: i will.
<cann> morning \o/
<laga> morning
<cann> .htaccess -> /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess this is where it should point right ?. somehow my mythweb stoped working and i get "Could not create a symlink to" when i try to access my media files
<cann> same with my mp3 archive. vlc or whatever progema iam using just skipps through the files
<cann> hmm
<cann> seems mythweb wants to create the symlink, so it works if i remove it from mythweb/data but if i close the browser and reload the page i get the same error again
<cann> still no luck on streaming music though
<MythbuntuGuest02> Morning everybody.  Hate to just join and ask a question...but could I grab a minute of someone's time?
<MythbuntuGuest02> Got a question about installing Mythbuntu onto an external hard drive...
<MythbuntuGuest02> nyeh?
<MythbuntuGuest02> Everyone's asleep? lol.
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest02: ask a question
<MythbuntuGuest02> I installed Mythbuntu onto my external and went with the third option Guided - Use entire disk.  I'm guessing any files on there prior I'd have to use partition recovery software to get 'em back?
<MythbuntuGuest02> I realize it was kinda dumb to select that option if I wanted to maybe save stuff after the fact =/
<MythbuntuGuest02> I'm guessin', yeah?
<LonEagle> i really wish ubuntu would rename the "guided" option. there's nothing guided about it
<LonEagle> doesn't even give you a reasonable setup, or offer to let you split / and /home
<md22> hello
<MythbuntuGuest16> lets see if anyone can help me now, i have a mythbuntu install that has been running for months now my mythtv froze up when i went to videomanager and i rebooted, it boots to BusyBox now after showing the Mythbuntu splash for about 5 seconds...
<MythbuntuGuest16> is there a way to get it to boot all the way to mythbuntu so that I can save my data?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest16, best way would be a live disk
<MythbuntuGuest16> if i use live disk will that give me access to all of my data?
<MythbuntuGuest16> i don't know why it is booting to Busybox
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest16, could be a number of issues, bad kernel upgrade, broken HAL, video driver, broken X...ect ect
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-18
<RMod> hello chan
<RMod> anyone else experiencing probs booting 8.10
<RMod> keeps dropping me to busybox
<sjnovick> Hi room.  I am using MythBuntu 8.04 on a fairly fast 64-bit computer (with lots of HD space).  Everything works great except for the channel guide.  Whenever I push the up or down arrow to look through the channels, there is a terrible lag time.  Any advice?
<sjnovick> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<sjnovick> !slow channel guide
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about slow channel guide
<hads> sj
<hads> D'oh
<LonEagle> oh man, really?  i got a random grub error 13 but the 2nd time i try to boot it's fine
<LonEagle> i should have made a 256mb /boot as the first partition
<kgbzealor> Hello, I just recently upgraded Ubuntu from Gutsy with mythtv 0.21 (not fixes) to Hardy (which upgraded me to 0.21-fixes).  Now, however, when I run "mythfrontend" in a terminal, it seems to run normally, except that no mythfrontend window appears.  The same issue happens when I run mythtv-setup, where everything appears normal, but no GUI ever shows up.  Any suggestions?
<kattollikisd> can someone can just tell me what is the purpose of Mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> kattollikisd, what do you mean by that?
<kattollikisd> I mean.... ( I don't know how to say it in english )  :(
<kattollikisd> i'll try to tell you....
<kattollikisd> What is the different think in Mythbuntu? I want to know... what think can do Mythbuntu?
<kattollikisd> Foxbuntu, you get it right? :S
<foxbuntu> kattollikisd, different from what?
<kattollikisd> I mean in the metacity, or is if it mora faster, What Can i do in Mythbuntu that I can not do in other like Xubuntu or ubuntu etc.
<foxbuntu> kattollikisd, Mythbuntu is basically a modified version of Xubuntu to be presetup for MythTV as a standalone device, but that does not limit what you can use it for.
<kattollikisd> ok.. it mean a MythTV use Xfce ?
<kattollikisd> ?
<foxbuntu> MythTV does not require XFCE, we just chose XFCE for performance reasons
<kattollikisd> ohh ok
<kattollikisd> Thanks Foxbuntu :)
<blinkn1> hello
<frozenskunk> Has anyone had success getting the TV out of a PVR-350 working with 8.10? I can get test patterns and everything to display, but can't get my x session moved over to the 350 successfully. When I change to the xorg.conf file that should move things over, it fails on boot and I get a command line login prompt (which is at least on the tv) where I can login and change back to a working .conf file.
<LonEagle> hmm what lets you play svid with the internal player?
<LonEagle> err i meant xvid
<frozenskunk> Not sure what you mean by that; are you asking where the video shows up when I try to play something through xvid?
<LonEagle> oh wait i was looking at the video browser.
<LonEagle> i got it  now
<scotepi> i just installed #ubuntu-mythtv for the 3rd time.. this time im getting out of range when X starts
<scotepi> how do i configure X?
<scotepi> i have a fairly high range display, 1280x1024@60
<scotepi> *mythbuntu
<superm1> scotepi, what video driver you using?
<scotepi> AMD, trying to get TV out
<scotepi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<scotepi> oh crap, not suported ><
<scotepi> have one of thouse at work and the propritary drivers dont suport em
<superm1> yeah...
<scotepi> how do i go back to default with another reinstall?
<superm1> well just dont pick a graphics driver when you do the install
<scotepi> but it takes like 30min to install
<scotepi> there is a command i can run to remove em
<superm1> apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-kernel-source
<superm1> and then you have to restore the xorg.conf from /etc/X11/
<scotepi> what deamon do i restart to restart x?
<superm1> gdm
<scotepi> w00t, thanks now if you firewire card will work
<superm1> huh?
<wsuetholz1> Hello I'm having a problem with the live 8.10 cd
<superm1> !ask | wsuetholz1
<Zinn> wsuetholz1: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<wsuetholz1> It gets stuck trying to start bluetooth
<superm1> do you have a bluetooth module at all?
<wsuetholz1> No
<superm1> do you have anything usb plugged in?
<wsuetholz1> Yes
<superm1> that might be indicative of something wrong with the usb bus
<LonEagle> i've had that problem with my bluetooth module on my regular ubuntu thing
<wsuetholz1> Hmmm.  I will remove it.  Its the wintv pvr2
<wsuetholz1> I have checked cd and meemory
<superm1> wsuetholz, yeah if it boots up without it plugged in you might have something wrong with something somewhere on that bus - either the pvr2, the cable, the port, or something in the software stack
<wsuetholz1> Ok, usb unplugged
<wsuetholz1> Boots,but have no vga.. Tv only
<evanpro> Hi all.
<evanpro> I have the world's easiest question, I think.
<superm1> wsuetholz1, only plug in one for the install
<superm1> plug in the other afterward
<evanpro> I want to install a MythBuntu box in my mediacentre.
<evanpro> But I don't know what hardware to buy.
<superm1> easiest question... haha.
<evanpro> Is there a list of recommended boxen to consider for MythBuntu installation?
<superm1> yeah on the website there is a link
<evanpro> superm1: OK, the easiest question is: "Which is better, MythBuntu or <other MythTV distro here>?"
<wsuetholz1> I only have tv in, and its not th correct res
<evanpro> Actually I don't know if there's another MythTV distro
<foxbuntu> evanpro, there are a few
<wsuetholz1> I  dont have vga here
<foxbuntu> evanpro, but since superm1 created Mythbuntu what do you think his answer will be?
<evanpro> I'm trying to think of an easier question.
<evanpro> 'What makes MythBuntu so great -- the MythTV part, or the Ubuntu part?"
<foxbuntu> evanpro, its not necessarily either, its more about our advancements in making it easy for new users
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd say the Ubuntu part
<wsuetholz1> Text console displays
<tgm4883_laptop> we gain alot from underlying ubuntu stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> but yea, we've done alot to make it easier too
<scotepi> idk whats wrong, firewire cap, it can change the channels, but i dont get video.. i get signal 100% | (L__) Partial Lock... this box works fine on max os x
<foxbuntu> well Ubuntu is better than Fedora or Knoppix, but if a user is looking at the system in the end state Mythbuntu stand apart because of our advancements, right tgm4883_laptop ?
<evanpro> foxbuntu, tgm4883_laptop: I'm joking. Making up softball questions.
<evanpro> "How awesome is Mythbuntu. Just normal awesome, or extra-super-awesome?"
<evanpro> OK, I have a follow-up to my original easy question.
<evanpro> Is there anyone who ships media-centre PCs with MythBuntu pre-installed?
<tgm4883_laptop> evanpro, neither.  It's Super-extra-premium-platium-precious-awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> oh no
<tgm4883_laptop> you opened it up evanpro
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, ^^
<foxbuntu> lol
<evanpro> dang
<foxbuntu> evanpro, yes :)
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, do you know anyone that does?
<foxbuntu> www.foxmediasystems.com
<evanpro> I have brought the storm!
<foxbuntu> not shipping yet but soon I hope
<foxbuntu> high end, ready to use, all in one, Mythbuntu systems
<evanpro> Yay!
<evanpro> I love going to the right channel with my remedial questions.
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> and I love throwing out my name and url for advertising everytime I get the chance
<evanpro> Wow! These sound great!
<foxbuntu> they will be
<foxbuntu> HDMI, DVI, TosLink, 2-4GB Ram, 500G - 2TB HDD, Dual Core 2.5Ghz to Quad Core 2.5Ghz+, Dual NTSC + Dual ATSC tuners
<foxbuntu> thats my standalone system
<foxbuntu> in a media centre case, not an ugly pc case
<foxbuntu> chased him off
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, the storm has endeds
<tritium> foxbuntu: is that your company?
<scotepi> how can i get myth to stream, not cache?
<scotepi> this is a 1.9 and some reason it cant play a mpeg2ts 1080i
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, yea it is
<tgm4883_laptop> scotepi, 1.9 what?
<scotepi> it shouldnt have to decode much
<evanpro> foxbuntu: I've added your blog feed to my reader, but I'd like to be on your mailing list for when you release the hardware
<scotepi> 1.9ghz
<tgm4883_laptop> P4?
<evanpro> Seems like the kind of excellent project I'd want to support
<scotepi> ph w/ht
<scotepi> p4
<foxbuntu> tritium, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, your not getting HD with that
<tritium> foxbuntu: do you ship to the U.S.?
<scotepi> it works i guess i just need a real video card, 7500 doesnt cut it
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, no, he live in the US
<tgm4883_laptop> but only ships to canada
<tgm4883_laptop> and some parts of the US
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: oh, the use of "centre" had me convinced to the contrary
<foxbuntu> evanpro, sure, pm me your email and I will add it to my system since I havent opened it to the public yet
<tgm4883_laptop> like Alaska
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, heh, yea blame those dang europeans in here
<tgm4883_laptop> !stab Daviey for being british
 * Zinn stabs Daviey for being british with a rusty spork.
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: ah, heh ;)
<foxbuntu> tritium, yeah, sorry habit from typing mythbuntu control centre over and over
<tritium> foxbuntu: good luck to you!  :)
<tgm4883_laptop> scotepi, yea you will need something to take the load off the CPU
<foxbuntu> tritium, thanks, its been a long process
<tgm4883_laptop> but even then, i'd still wonder
<tgm4883_laptop> recommended CPU for HD is 3Ghz
<tritium> foxbuntu: I can imagine
<tgm4883_laptop> once you get into dual core that changes though
<foxbuntu> Dual core 2.2 is minimal
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, I could almost do HD on an AMD XP 2000+ with xvmc
<tgm4883_laptop> almost*
<foxbuntu> I just replaced my 3200+ because it wasnt cutting it on HD half the time
<tgm4883_laptop> recording should be fine though
<tgm4883_laptop> it's playback that will not work
<foxbuntu> indeed
<wsuetholz1> superm1, thanks for the help
<rhpot1991> for the record I do HD pretty well with a athlon 1900+ and XvMC on my slave backend
<rhpot1991> 2 problems I have: 1. I can't really deinterlace 1080i content and 2. playing back 1080i content while comflagging gets skippy
<Tuv0k> http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/17/1421208&from=rss
<]Oscar> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> someone know what user launch the command using mythwelcome
<spoky99> I don't understand if is my username or the user mythtv
<spoky99> I set visudo for both (myusername and mythtv) but grub-set-default work only for myusername
<spoky99> and mythwelcome see the computer in idle but the count down restart without poweroff the computer :(
<ubuntu-mythtv> Anyone here who can help me out setting up mythbuntu using skystar2 card ?
<ubuntu-mythtv> the card works with free to air from the console using szap and mplayer
<spoky99> ubuntu-mythtv: mythtv-setup don't see it?
<ubuntu-mythtv> yes i have set it up using a howto but somehow in the frontend it doesn't respond when i select it
<ubuntu-mythtv> i have set the link to (scan path to astra example file >) channels.conf
<ubuntu-mythtv> spoky99..... why is it so 'quiet' here ?
<superm1> !ask | ubuntu-mythtv
<Zinn> ubuntu-mythtv: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<superm1> that's all :)
<superm1> so you might have better luck at the forums if no one answers in a timely fashion here
<superm1> !forums | ubuntu-mythtv
<Zinn> ubuntu-mythtv: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<md22> hello
<md22> what capture card (cable of playing and recording along with hardware encoding) would be good for standard cable  (analog)
<ubuntu-mythtv> md22 hauppauge pvr 150/500 works fine and has hardware decoding
<MythbuntuGuest50> I am trying to setup my first ever MythTV box. So far so good except my remote does not work (WinTV-GO Plus card). Any ideas where to start to get it working?
<Penbrock> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<superm1> !ask | Penbrock
<Zinn> Penbrock: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<superm1> normally
<superm1> but it's pretty quiet in here today so
<superm1> !forums | Penbrock
<Zinn> Penbrock: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Penbrock> I take it that was all bots :)
<superm1> or a really dedicated individual ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea superm1 and Zinn are the channel bots
<Penbrock> tks
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, is the smarter of the two, but just barely
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> his AI keeps malfunctioning
<Penbrock> sounds like me lol
<superm1> who's to say bots can't have feelings.  i want to be able to love
<tgm4883_laptop> I think there is a bug in his decision tree somewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 is a first attempt at adapting the aol love bot
<tgm4883_laptop> sometimes it gets over aggressive and we have to reboot it
<Penbrock> Now that sounds like what I need for the wife :)
<ubuntu-mythtv> :)
<ruskie> lo
<ruskie> need some help. I have an old dell i8k1 setup with mythbuntu 8.04 I used the builtin FIR/SIR port for lirc but each time I hit most keys I get a double event... so if I hit right to enter a menu it would take me two deep... Anyone know of a solution for this?
<ruskie> hmm seems it was the auto generated config... thanks anyway
<acr> hello. I'm in the process of figuring out what tuner to get for a mythbuntu box. Ideally, I'd love to get the hauppauge hvr 2250 but everything I've seen says there's no driver for it. Does anybody have an update on if or when it might be a viable option?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-19
<acr> hello. I'm in the process of figuring out what tuner to get for a mythbuntu box. Ideally, I'd love to get the hauppauge hvr 2250 but everything I've seen says there's no driver for it. Does anybody have an update on if or when it might be a viable option?
<acr> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<acr> !antec
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about antec
<acr> !antecblack
<Zinn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907256
<acr> hello. I'm in the process of figuring out what tuner to get for a mythbuntu box. Ideally, I'd love to get the hauppauge hvr 2250 but everything I've seen says there's no driver for it. Does anybody have an update on if or when it might be a viable option?
<foxbuntu> acr, its unknown at this point
<foxbuntu> the support continues to get better for the HVR-1600 however
<acr> foxbuntu: do you know of any forums or other places I can ask? I really like having 2 tuners in one card
<foxbuntu> acr, HVR-1600 is dual tuners
<foxbuntu> although its Analog + Digital
<acr> foxbuntu: dual or hybrid? I'm looking at the site now and don't see anything about it having 2 hybrid tuners, like the 2250
<foxbuntu> not 2 hybrid
<foxbuntu> A single NTSC and Single ATSC
<acr> right, the 2250 has 2 NTSC and 2 ATSC, which is what I like most about it
<foxbuntu> acr, indeed
<acr> but if it's not supported, I suppose it's easy to get the 1600, then upgrade later if and when it gets supported
<foxbuntu> acr, the only other place to ask is the v4l forums
<acr> foxbuntu: thanks, I'll give that a shot. Do you have a 1600?
<foxbuntu> 3 of them
<acr> wow
<foxbuntu> + 2 PVR-150s
<foxbuntu> + 1 HD-PVR
<foxbuntu> + 1 HDHR
<acr> and it works well with digital or analog? That's a ton, is that all in one machine?
<foxbuntu> no several
<foxbuntu> I own www.foxmediasystems.com, thats my current dev hardware
<acr> I saw a link to them on the mythbuntu website... but that website is down for me
<foxbuntu> oh crap
<foxbuntu> when did that happen
<foxbuntu> thanks for saying something
<acr> no problem
<acr> I know this is asking a lot, but I've never built a computer before and I'm not entirely sure everything will work together. It sounds like you have a lot of experience with it. Would you mind taking a look at the list of parts I'm planning on buying and telling me if there are any problems you can see that i might have missed?
<acr> I just left a post in the mythbuntu forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986633 , if you're willing
<tgm4883_laptop> *cough* foxmediasystems.com *cough*
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<acr> (still not online...)
<tgm4883_laptop> !stab foxbuntu
 * Zinn stabs foxbuntu with a sharpened mce remote.
<foxbuntu> acr, I am working on it
<acr> I know, I was just letting tgm4883_laptop know it was done
<acr> are you the person who runs the site?
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, is
<acr> wow. I'll have to take a look
<acr> foxbuntu: does the 1600 come in a pci-express version?
<foxbuntu> acr, yeah, its called the HVR-1800
<acr> mmm
<acr> thanks
<acr> thanks for all your help foxbuntu. I'll check out foxmediasystems when I get back from work
<foxbuntu> acr, np[
<BandC> if i'm gonna buy a hauppauge PVR-150 from ebay should i buy a box (including a remote)? is the remote worth it? it looks like just the card is cheaper.
<BandC> or should i buy a remote separately?
<makkonen> BandC - be aware that the pvr-150-mce doesn't have a hookup for a remote (but the regular pvr-150 does), so if you go that way, you can't go out and hook a remote up to it later.
<BandC> thanks. which one i cant hookup a remote later?
<makkonen> that said, I have a problem now because my old wintv card won't fit in my new low profile computer, so I can't use it for the remote. so I'm looking for another remote solution.
<BandC> makkonen, you mean MCE comes with its own remote so i cant hookup another remote?
<makkonen> the pvr-150-mce doesn't have a built in ir receiver. the pvr-150 does.
<makkonen> if you've got an MCE remote, you can use that. if you've got both, you can use either. as far as I'm aware.
<BandC> ok let me ask this then. the remote that comes with pvr-150, is it good or should i go with another remote?
<makkonen> I was never too impressed by it. What I did was program a universal remote to work with the hauppauge receiver. But that was a huge can of worms, and though I was happy with it for a long time, I wouldn't recommend it.
<makkonen> (then again, I wanted a remote with MANY buttons. for a reasonable person, the hauppauge one is probably fine.)
<BandC> i see. ill probably get one with remote then. thanks for the help
<makkonen> ok, here's my question: my new setup doesn't have any way too hook up a remote currently (IRMan won't fit since it has no serial ports, old wintv card with ir receiver won't fit since it's low profile). A) Anyone know a cheap place to get a MCE USB IR receiver? B) It seems like there's a remote keyboard functionality in mythweb, but I can't figure out how to activate it... or find anything about it anywhere. Anyone know how to
<kleewyck> Has anyone experienced the myth front end while playing recordings or live tv, stop responding to keyboard or Remote commands?
<kleewyck> I just upgraded everything in the system to the latest 8.10 Mythbuntu and now if I fool around with the keyboard or the remote while watching a show sometimes the system just will no longer respond to keyboard commands. I have to restart GDM to get control back.
<slyski> How can I get upsd or powerd working without the old inittab setup? Both need the Power Failed and Power Restored line that was in the old inittab file.
<fuxxy> I'm running the mythbuntu frontend on my laptop, but the wireless does not start before the frontend, The setup won't connect to my backend, but if I log in normally it works normally.
<slyski> I just read up on the sysvinit and upstart stuff on the ubuntu forums and i I might have to switch over to sysvint to get my UPS working.
<oldman_> is there an easy way to prevent (e.g. /dev/input/event5) from being grabbed as an input device in Xorg?
<oldman_> X is stealing my IR remote away from lirc
<oldman_> i've added a udev rule to link it to /dev/input/remote
<oldman_> but can't find a way to prevent that being hotplugged
<Seeker`> i'm having problemsfinding channels
<Seeker`> my set top freeview box will pcik up all the channels
<Seeker`> my nova-t 500 will only find a few
<Seeker`> using the "scan" command from the command line doesn't find anything
<keyhack> I'm going to be buying my parts from Newegg, the last two remaining things I need is a wireless PCI card, and a IR receiver + remote, any suggestions?
<Penbrock> Question: I just started playing around with Mythbuntu and love it. I only have a WinTV-GO Plus and want to upgrade/add another capture card. What is batter Hauppauge 150 or 350
<fatmonk> Am having a stupid moment, I think... should be an easy one to answer. Where do I set the spect ratio of my TV/monitor. I know I've set it before but can't find the setting now. Ta.
<gregL> fatmonk: setup tvsetings playback 2nd screen...
<fatmonk> gregL: not the aspect over-ride... that's something different. There is a setting somewhere for the aspect of the screen. At the moment anything that is 16:9 is being displayed letterboxed on my system. It wasn't earlier this evening so I think a setting has goine adrift somewhere... its the same with ripped DVDs, live TV and TV recordings...
<tgm4883_laptop> when scanning OTA HD signals in the US, I just need to scan 8VSB right?  Or do I need to scan QAM also?
<tgm4883_laptop>  us-ATSC-center-frequencies-8VSB is what i'm using
<jphillip> I don't think you do QAM for OTA, I'm not 100% positive though
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't think so either
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm only getting OPB channels right now :(
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm about halfway between 2 broadcasting cities and i'm picking up the OPB networks from both of them
<tgm4883_laptop> OPB = PBS
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone know what "WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0000" means
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop this using an antenna?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> yay I'm getting fox and cbs now
<tgm4883_laptop> still don't know what that error is though
<tgm4883_laptop> xine sucks at changing dvb channels
<tgm4883_laptop> or I found a bug
<tgm4883_laptop> one or the other
<fatmonk> having network issues.. if anyone has responded since my xx:42:44 post please resend.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-20
<grndslm> anybody here use xbox media center on the frontend?
<rhpot1991_laptop> grndslm: I used to
<rhpot1991_laptop> well, on an xbox
<grndslm> hah... well, i'm trying to use it with a myth-backend
<grndslm> but i can't get it to playback recordings at regular speed
<grndslm> it's always sped up like 2x or something
<grndslm> actually... hitting the FF button makes it go slower
<grndslm> so it's prolly a bit more than 2x
<dashcloud> I'm having trouble adding a frontend to my kubuntu desktop- I put in my backend's IP address & port, but it says it can't find the machine
<rhpot1991_laptop> grndslm: not sure if it will help but have you seen this : http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Xbox_Frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> dashcloud: did you enable the mysql service in MCC on the backend?
<grndslm> dashcloud:  have you edited /etc/mysql/my.cnf ??
<dashcloud> rhpot1991_laptop: I just turned on the mysql service- let me check
<dashcloud> grndslm: the settings in the file should match those on the backend?
<dashcloud> okay- I'm not sure why, but it started working after I started it with -p and chose my backend
<dashcloud> maybe it was just that I forgot the mysql service needed to be turned on
<dashcloud> thanks guys!
<Louis> is it safe to upgrade mythbuntu to 8.10 now?
<Louis> is it safe to upgrade mythbuntu to 8.10 now? (don't know if the fist one went through)
<hads> It did
<Louis> haha okay. sorry about the mini flood then
<foxbuntu> Louis, depends on several things ;)
<Louis> foxbuntu:  like what?
<foxbuntu> Louis, your comfort with dealing with things *if* they break, what hardware you are running, what your system is setup like...ect ect
<Louis> oh i see. i guess it's probably just safer not to mess with it if it works
<Louis> althougth i think my setup is fairly standards
<Louis> *standard
<foxbuntu> Louis, unless there is some pressing need to upgrade, (something is broke, you want some new feature, ect) then dont fix what isnt broke, although _most_ of the time the upgrades work perfectly, in some cases they don't
<Louis> right. that server runs all my backups anyway, so i probably shouldnt f--- with it
<Louis> just for the sake of knowledge though, if i wanted to upgrade, what's the CLI command for that?
<hads> do-release-upgrade
<Louis> hads:  thanks. how is that different from apt-get dist upgrade?
<hads> The mythtv versions in both are the same so you're getting an upgraded system with the same mythtv - whether that is nessecary/benificial for you is something you can answer.
<Louis> i see. okay thanks a lot
<hads> do-release-upgrade makes sure things that that should be installed are, edge cases and removeing obsolete stuff.
<Louis> gotcha. so do-release-upgrade essentially handles everything, not just the core system?
<hads> It will run a dist-upgrade as part of it but just does a few extra things.
<Louis> i see. okay thanks much
<rhpot1991> dashcloud: it was most likely the mysql service missing, that lets remove machines connect to mysql on that box
<klobster> abut too tall myttv on a 8.10 kubuntu OS onan hp f.  any suggestions?
<klobster> stupid metal dek (wireless keyboard).  about to try to install mythtv on a 8.10 kubuntu OS on an hp 9150f
<LonEagle> anyone ever have mythtv-setup in the  input connections screen refuse to pull channels from datadirect?
<LonEagle> schedulesdirect, whatever.
<LonEagle> it just doesn't do anything and i don't get an error, not even in the console
<LonEagle> ohh, it's because it's hd
<LonEagle> that button only works for ntsc tuners
<LonEagle> i see what my problem was overall -- my hdhomerun ac adapter flaked out on me, so i didn't get a channel lock for anything the first time i tried that
<LonEagle> grabbed that new ac adapter that silicondust sent me and everything is okay
<aaron> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<aaron> !antecblack
<Zinn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907256
<oobe> does anyone know that dexter is the best show around
<aaron> I know that this is kind of off-topic but can anybody explain to me how I know what speed ram to buy for a particular motherboard? (I'm building a mythtv box, hence why I'm in this channel)
<zippytech> i have a pvr150 that the remote works on 8.04 any idea why it will not work on 8.10?
<javatexan> hey all
<javatexan> I had a Sata drive go down today and it got me to thinking again about backups :).  My mythbuntu box motherboard has 4 extra sata slots, but no raid support on that.   I am wondering if there is a way to configure Raid 5 or 6 "boxes" up to my mythbuntu box's extra sata ports.  Anyone tackle something like this in the past?
<javatexan> my myth collection is way too large to bakup on tape, i think...maybe not
<javatexan> not sure
<foxbuntu> javatexan, depends on the tape and how much money you want to spend, LTO 4 tapes will do 1.6TB compressed
<balachmar> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<balachmar> !dvd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dvd
<balachmar> Hi, I want to try to play a dvd and when I select play dvd the screen goes black and then instantly comes back to the menu. How can I fix this?
<balachmar> OK, probably it is the dvd itself
 * jphillip wishes people would stick around for answers
<jphillip> javatexan might be able to do software raid
<spoky99> hi all
<henrik_> Daviey, are you here?
<Textbook> stupid question, does MythTV require an EPG ?  I don't really need one
<henrik_> No you don't need to have an EPG.
<Textbook> thanks
<henrik_> NP!
<fatmonk> Can anyone tell me where to find the monitor aspect ratio setting (not the force aspect ratio setting)? I can't seem to find it and myth is letterboxing all of my 16:9 content.
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, last time that happened to me, it was because my vid card wasnt using the proper driver
<foxbuntu> ..or the driver didnt load
<jphillip> fatmonk IIRC there is something on the 2nd page of the playback settings
<jphillip> fatmonk also settings in the menu as well, but they reset when you start a new video
<fatmonk> I think I might just have sussed it - I needed to enable seperate video settings for gui and video, then actually set them the same but specify the aspect ratio (rather than let myth use what the monitor reports).. that seems to be working, but I've got big problems with Live TV at the moment as well - very low frame rate, its fne when playing back a recording though...
<Daviey> henrik_: o/
<henrik_> Daviey, How is weekly for 8.10 comming along?
<henrik_> haven't seen it on .uk
<Daviey> henrik_: pester tgm4883_laptop, he's supposed to be doing it :)
<Daviey> He's pushing the build.. i'll mirror it
<henrik_> ohh nice! I thaught the build was already done, since it is up on lunchpad.
<henrik_> laga, had something to do with that one I think.
<henrik_> Daviey, do you know if the weeklys are manually built or if there is a script who do it automaticly. I haven't been able to figure out at what date every week the weeklys are released.
<spoky99> Textbook: EPG? if you want record one program using auto poweroff and wakeup.. you could use grab or EPG
<Daviey> henrik_: they are automatically mirrored
<Textbook> well I just didn't want to pay for something I wasn't going to use, mainly I'm testing out MythTV with my QAM Tuner card to record some ice hockey games, and I know when they come on and I'm always home, so I don't need an EPG
<spoky99> Textbook: setting the program manually don't work fine
<spoky99> Textbook: Is like me, I asked it ar someone that tell me that mythtv is not a pvr and I could use the program guide
<spoky99> Textbook: my problem was that in italy aren't a grabtv, It work from a while and now mythtv is better :D
<spoky99> Textbook: I don't know how is good the program guide even I use it :D
<henrik_> Daviey, I understand they are mirrored automaticly but are they built at the source automatic?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> henrik_: apt-get update :)
<henrik_> Daviey, I think we fail to understand oneanother. Problebly cause I'm not native english speaker. My question was, The weeklys are compiled from the fixes source of Mythtv with some patching etc to fit Mythbuntu. My question was, when this initial build is done is it done by hand or is it done by script.
<Daviey> henrik_: the builds are always manually pushed (at the moment at least), but they are automatically mirrored
<Daviey> henrik_: part of the reason it's manual, as often changes need to be made prior to upload
<henrik_> Okey so there is no day of the weeks that the weeklys are made? From expreience I have seen they are publiched very unregularly.
<Daviey> henrik_: we will get better at this
<Daviey> (promise!)
<fatmonk> daviey: I've just run update manager and have got a message saying that not all updates can be installed. Thinkgs like libmyth-0.21-0 are not selectable... shoudl I be worried?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> fatmonk: don't update then
<Daviey> fatmonk: can you try changing to the us mirror, and see if that has the same thing?
<fatmonk> daviey: you want to give me a clue what to change the source to?
<Daviey> fatmonk: sure
<Daviey> fatmonk: sudo sed -i 's/uk.weekly/weekly/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daviey> err
<Daviey> sed -i 's/uk.weekly/weekly/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<fatmonk> its not just as simple as changing the uk to us at the start of the url in software sources / third party is it?
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> just remove the "uk."
<fatmonk> ok. did that, let it update the sources and have just run update manager again. Now claims my system is up to date!
<fatmonk> guess that coul dmean that us and uk repositories are not quite the same?
<Daviey> fatmonk: they SHOULD be.. but intrepid has caused some problems
<Daviey> we are working on it
<fatmonk> daviey: no worries. just wanted to make sure my system wasn't too screwed up - i seem to make my builds go flaky pretyy quickly an dthat was a new error. good luck!
<erat123> does anyone know how to install flashplugin-nonfree on mythbuntu?  it installed, but the browser supported in mythbuntu must not be firefox
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-21
<cobb28> i have been working on this problem for a few hours, i'd love some help if someone is around, i don't want to go back top vista media center hehe
<cobb28> i have a i have a TH-50PZ80U plasma tv connected via hdmi right now and i need help with my xorg.conf please, the desktop is too big currently by an inch or so on the screen, i cannot figure out what to put in my xorg.conf
<cobb28> i have tried a couple different modelines but nothing seems to change....currently in my nvidia settings it shows my resolution is 1920x1080 @ 50hz if that helps..
<camelreef> good morning from Scotland
<rhpot1991_laptop> hey camelreef
 * camelreef is aka Nico on LP
<camelreef> hello rhpot1991_laptop
<camelreef> I'm planning on testing the recent mythexport today
<camelreef> I read you PM
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep I know :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> let me know how it goes
<camelreef> quick Question: are the daily builds for -fixes coming back for Intrepid?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes, at some point
<camelreef> ok, I'll keep watching the web site
<camelreef> not that anything is broken on my system, it's working fine
 * camelreef is excited by the NVIDIA VDPAU stuff
<camelreef> this has been a great month, between VDPAU and blu-ray closer to be artificially "opened"
<camelreef> the future of HD on Linux is bright
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: in due time
<camelreef> indeed
<camelreef> the important part is movement
<camelreef> and there is movement
<camelreef> then its only a matter of time
<camelreef> rhpot1991_laptop, you seem to be active around the iPod stuff too
<camelreef> or am I mistaken?
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: like?
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats kinda where mythexport started from
<camelreef> I'm looking for a PPA with an SNV snapshot of libgpod
 * camelreef knows it's not the right channel
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmmm
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgpod&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<rhpot1991_laptop> none of those new enough?
<creol> HEY ALL NEW PROB... worked perfect last night, tonight all LIVE TV amd recorded TV playback is fast with chipmonk audio. Even recorded TV that was normal last night is playing back fast. I tried "time stretch" but that just sounds like a chipmonk talking slowly. Any suggestions?
<creol> FYI Video playback is fine
<creol> another FYI the playback pictur appears a little fast as well.
<camelreef> rhpot1991, none, orry
<creol> okay i fixed my own problem via a post i found via google. Apparently the setting in playback "Use video as timebase" can cause tv playback to be fast. Thanks anyway... time to get back to Smallville
<rhpot1991> camelreef: I'd guess you could try checking for versions of amarok or programs that use it on launchpad, might be quicker to just deal with it yourself though
<rhpot1991> camelreef: care if I ask why you need it?
<rhpot1991> camelreef: I gotta get to bed, good luck :)
<camelreef> rhpot1991, updated support for photos on Touch and support for Gen4 Nano
<camelreef> thanks rhpot1991
<superm1> suppport for photos on touch?
<superm1> i'm assuming only on jailbroken touch though
<camelreef> photos on Touch
<camelreef> jailbroken 1.1.4
<camelreef> music and movies are fine, but photos are broken
<camelreef> and fixed in a more recent snapshot
<camelreef> artwork support is also not working on current release for Gen4 Nano
<camelreef> also fixed in SVN
<camelreef> I'm fine with recompiling source packages against a newer libgpod lib
<camelreef> but packaging from scratch, a library, on top of that, is a bit beyond my current capabilities
<camelreef> I've tried
<camelreef> not too hard, I have to say
<camelreef> but I am amazed to see that no dev scratched the same itch
<camelreef> I'd rather not compile from source and do a make install
<camelreef> I'm a strong believer in package management
<camelreef> oh, and Hi superm1, btw :o)
<superm1> well if there is a newer libgpod in jaunty, you can use prevu
<superm1> hi camelreef
<superm1> but actually its the same version as intrepid: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgpod
<camelreef> yeah
<superm1> so your next best thing is to check debian, and if nothing newer there, add the debian/ directory to an extracted new tarball
<superm1> and try to build it
<camelreef> Ubuntu has the latest libgpod release, but it is quite old
<camelreef> same for Debian
<superm1> oh, well go get upstream to do another release :)
<camelreef> hehe
<camelreef> I tried that
<camelreef> I even asked if they could do like mplayer and include a debian dir so that we could build snapshots easily
<camelreef> lemme try the debian dir stealing method you proposed
<superm1> you might want to bump the changelog too
<superm1> dch -i
<superm1> will do the trick for you
<superm1> what'd they say about doing another release?
<camelreef> did the changelog, by hand
<camelreef> removed the debian/patched and debian/patches content too
<camelreef> no word from them on a new release
<camelreef> just a quick comment about trying to release a bit before the major distros release, but no follow-up
<camelreef> so far building OK
<camelreef> woot
<camelreef> spoke too quick
<camelreef> failed on dpkg-gensymbols for pyhton-gpod
<camelreef> ah no, for libgpod2-nogtk
<camelreef> dpkg-gensymbols -c4 -Pdebian/libgpod3-nogtk -plibgpod3-nogtk
<camelreef> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some new symbols appeared in the symbols file: see diff output below
<camelreef> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some symbols disappeared in the symbols file: see diff output below
<camelreef> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: debian/libgpod3-nogtk/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libgpod3-nogtk.symbols
<camelreef> so close....
 * camelreef is manually fixing his libgpod.symbols and libgpod-nogtk.symbols files, what a hack
 * camelreef has built his libgpod SVN packages !
<cann> sooo iam thinking of finaly take the plunge and go HD, i got a p4 3ghz backend / frontend and and a diskless SD frontend in my bed room today, i got this amdx2 4400 with 2gb ram and a 7900 gts pci-e  collecting dusts and the plan is to make it a diskless FE for HD. you guys think that will be enouh for 1080p ?
<cann> enough*
<cann> ohh i got 100mbit network at home, but it will get upgraded to 1gbit in the near future
<camelreef> 1 Gbps will be needed
<camelreef> I would wait a tiny bit, though
<camelreef> NVIDIA's VDPAU is coming for full HD hardware accelleration
<camelreef> you will probably need to change your video card for a more recent one
<camelreef> $30 and fanless is available with the right circuitry
<camelreef> then any CPU will be fine for 1080p
<camelreef> superm1, now that the symbols stuff is "probably fixed" I have internal dependency issues. libgpod common depends on libgpod3-nogtk only and not on libgpo3-nogtk or libgpod3
<cann> camelreef: alright thank you for your suggestions =)
<hads> You don't need GigE
<cann> yeah i know i dont *need* it but it wouldnt hurt either =) and i can tell my wife its needed, that way i get another toy \o/
<AkhIL> Hi. I can't get data from my card reader browsed by myth video browser. How I can get usb disks automounted and displayer in video gallery? CD/DVD works well for me
<msaul> Was directed from #mythtv-users to #mythtv developpers regarding nvidia driver issue, was wondering if I could chat with someone to provide info for suggestion or provide data for developpers to fix issue...
<msaul> Running mythbuntu 8.10 with hp HVR1600 video capture card and Nvidia GEForce 7600 GSOC graphics card
<msaul> When using restricted driver for Nvidia (version 96 or 173 or 177) upon bootup, get "failed to initialize nvidia graphics device PCI:1:0:0 and only allows to go into low graphics mode
<msaul> I CAN watch TV in low graphics mode (after getting Capture utility to finally recognize HP HVR 1600 and then going back in to have it detect it for MPEG. BUT, when trying to view EPG (program guide) I can see it briefly, but flickers on and off making it unusable.
<msaul> When running in su nvidia-xconfig and rebooting, may bring up better graphics, but does not recognize HP HRV1600.
<msaul> I don't know if anyone can help or redirect me to appropriate place...
<superm1> camelreef, modify debian/control and you should be able to resolve it
<heyheyhey> hey all anytone tryed mythrecipe?
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, last I heard it didnt really work
<jphillip> I tried it once upon a time and it was more designed for .19 and didn't play well with .2x IIRC
<heyheyhey> they say it for .21
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, give it a shot then
<heyheyhey> it don't tell ya how to install it
<heyheyhey> MythRecipe  Confirmed to work with MythTV 0.21
<heyheyhey> is 8.10 any better then 8.04?
<laga> it's 0.06 better
<heyheyhey> i mean for bugs? or what is different
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, its much worse
<foxbuntu> er wait
<foxbuntu> better
<foxbuntu> er wait
<foxbuntu> what do I know?
<foxbuntu> ;)
<laga> nothing.
<laga> ;)
<heyheyhey> lol
<foxbuntu> laga, I left that one open for you
<heyheyhey> well i just don't wanta mess up my system if i upgrade
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, you run the risk of that, but there are a few new features and many bug fixes in Intrepid
<heyheyhey> okay thanks i will not upgrade lol
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> Someone know how to make work the program guide?
<spoky99> I install it into one computer and work fine, but in other.. It don't work
<spoky99> I fount the grubtv file into the root directory, i copy it into the folder .mythtv  into the home of the user
<spoky99> but... I don't see any program description into the guide :(
<camelreef> superm1, I'm not sure I  know how to resolve that. Googling will probably help resolve my current limitation
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-22
<wos> anyone here?
<wos> could anyone tell me if ubuntu and mythbuntu are the same thing basically if you take out the TV features?
<tgm4883_laptop> wos, kinda
<tgm4883_laptop> I mean, they have different things installed
<tgm4883_laptop> but underneath, they run the same kernel
<wos> tgm4883_laptop, could i get support for mythbuntu in the ubuntu channel, for non tv related problems?
<foxbuntu> wos, yes, for the most part, but folks here know a little more than MythTV
<hads> Mythbuntu is Ubuntu, it's all the same packages.
<wos> oh cool
<foxbuntu> essentially
<wos> then why is there a separate install CD?
<hads> Same reason there;'s Kubuntu etc.
<wos> yes but Kubuntu has a lot of differences
<foxbuntu> its customized to the user groups, to make it very easy
<foxbuntu> believe me when I say there is allot of differences between Ubuntu and Mythbuntu
<hads> wos: Kubuntu is the same also, it's all the same packages.
<hads> It's one repository.
<foxbuntu> hads, I think that might be confusing for someone not knowing what the packages are
<wos> kubuntu has separate packages for certain items though
<hads> As does Mythbuntu, but you can install any of them on any install.
<foxbuntu> wos, the point hads is making is that they all reside in the same repository
<hads> foxbuntu: *shrug* I guess it could be, doesn't seem confusing to me.
<foxbuntu> hads, nor me
<foxbuntu> :)
<hads> :)
<wos> does mythbuntu have a different user interface?
<foxbuntu> its XFCE
<foxbuntu> so like Xubuntu
<hads> Just with a customised theme etc.
<foxbuntu> indeed
<hads> From a package ;)
<foxbuntu> haha
<wos> its xfce? fxck
<foxbuntu> wos, ?
<foxbuntu> wos, its easily changed
<foxbuntu> you dont like XFCE, pick KDE, or Gnome
<wos> how?
<hads> Or start mythfrontned from xinit or whatever :)
<foxbuntu> Mythbuntu-Control-Centre
<hads> So when it crashes you're not left with a blank screen :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> hads, you are a cli hooker arent you
<hads> :)
<foxbuntu> always whoring out the cli
<hads> Maybe a little
<foxbuntu> lol
 * hads cranks out irssi mutt and links
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I'll stick with xchat and gnome
<foxbuntu> with FF
<hads> I only actually use irssi daily out of those.
<hads> KMail and FF usually.
<foxbuntu> ah, figures, usually those that are hardcore cli use KDE for their GUI
<foxbuntu> ;)
<hads> I've actually been undecided lately, switching back and forth.
<hads> But I just really prefer KMail to any other mail client, especially the keyboard shortcuts. Pity it eats my mail every once in a while but I've got backups :)
<foxbuntu> I've never been into KDE
<foxbuntu> but thats just me
<foxbuntu> I should prob look at the new KDE4 though
<hads> I'm looking forward to 4.2, 4.0 and 4.1 haven't really done it for me yet. Their work is amazing but just didn't quite fit me yet.
<hads> The polish that Ubuntu has with Gnome is unrivaled though.
<foxbuntu> indeed
<foxbuntu> and its only getting better
<hads> Yup
<Chaorain> I am a linux newb and I would like to know how do I get a free tv guide for Myth TV
<mee> i just installed mythbuntu, can anyone tell me how to watch tv now
<mee> i have a hauppage wintv hvr 950q
<mee> when i press "watch tv" nothing happens
<rhpot1991_laptop> !blank | mee
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blank
<rhpot1991_laptop> !blank% | mee
<Zinn> mee: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<mee> where is the recording direcrtory?
<mee> rhpot1991_laptop, where is the recording directory
<mee> can anyone help me please
<foxbuntu> mee, its where ever you setup your storage group to reside, the default is /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, did you get the firmware for that card?
<mee> no
<tgm4883_laptop> thats probably your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> were you able to scan for channels?
<mee> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_HVR-950
<mee> no
<mee> im confused
<tgm4883_laptop> yea follow those directions
<mee> tgm4883_laptop, i dont understand those directions
<tgm4883_laptop> what part?
<tgm4883_laptop> ]
<tgm4883_laptop> download the firmware first: wget http://www.steventoth.net/linux/xc5000/HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip
<tgm4883_laptop> Extract the file hcw85bda.sys from the zip into the current dir: unzip -j HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip Driver85/hcw85bda.sys
<tgm4883_laptop> Copy the resulting firmware file into /lib/firmware: cp xc3028-v27.fw /lib/firmware
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, i missed this step Next, go into the v4l/linux/Documentation/video4linux directory, there will be a file called extract_xc3028.pl Copy this file into the directory where you originally placed hcw85bda.sys. Run the file with the command: ./extract_xc3028.pl
<mee> what?????  Extract the file hcw85bda.sys from the zip into the current dir: unzip -j HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip Driver85/hcw85bda.sys
<tgm4883_laptop> did you download the file?
<mee> yes sir
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, then open a terminal and do
<tgm4883_laptop> \unzip -j HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip Driver85/hcw85bda.sys
<tgm4883_laptop> unzip -j HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip Driver85/hcw85bda.sys
<mee> which one
<tgm4883_laptop> the second one
<tgm4883_laptop> just like the directions say
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$ unzip -j HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip Driver85/hcw85bda.sys
<mee> unzip:  cannot find or open HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip, HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip.zip or HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip.ZIP.
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> where did you download the file to?
<mee> desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> cd Desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> then run the command
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$ cd desktop
<mee> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> capitol D
<tgm4883_laptop> it's case sensitive
<mee> ok
<mee> im done
<mee> now try it?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<mee> no
<mee> no its not working
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> error?
<mee> blank
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you mean blank?
<mee> then returns to the main screen in a half of a second
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> do this
<tgm4883_laptop> cd ~/
<tgm4883_laptop> wget http://www.steventoth.net/linux/xc5000/HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip
<tgm4883_laptop> unzip -j HVR-12x0-14x0-17x0_1_25_25271_WHQL.zip Driver85/hcw85bda.sys
<mee> ok
<mee> done
<tgm4883_laptop> and it unziped?
<mee> i followed your directions so i think so
<mee> but the directions say something about a tarball
<tgm4883_laptop> it would say something like   inflating: hcw85bda.sys
<mee> yes it did say that
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, are you running 8.10 or 8.04?
<mee> 8.10
<tgm4883_laptop> good
<tgm4883_laptop> so you don't have to worry about the tarball part
<mee> ok
<mee> ill try it now
<mee> it doesnt work
<tgm4883_laptop> what doesn't work?
<mee> tv
<tgm4883_laptop> not done yet
<mee> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> ok now do
<tgm4883_laptop> cp /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7/Documentation/video4linux/extract_xc3028.pl ~/
<mee> ok
<mee> i did that
<mee> nothing happened
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, did it copy
<mee> i dont know, how would i know?
<tgm4883_laptop> did it say not found?
<mee> no
<tgm4883_laptop> ok then it should have worked
<tgm4883_laptop> now do
<tgm4883_laptop> ./extract_xc3028.pl
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$ ./extract_xc3028.pl
<mee> bash: ./extract_xc3028.pl: Permission denied
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$ sudo ./extract_xc3028.pl
<mee> [sudo] password for mee:
<mee> sudo: ./extract_xc3028.pl: command not found
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the output of ls /usr/src/
<mee> cmee@mee-desktop:~$ ls /usr/src/
<mee> linux-headers-2.6.27-7  linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic  nvidia-177.80  rpm
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> ls -l ~/extract_xc3028.pl
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the output of that
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$ ls -l ~/extract_xc3028.pl
<mee> -rw-r--r-- 1 mee mee 24285 2008-11-21 23:29 /home/mee/extract_xc3028.pl
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> ./extract_xc3028.pl
<tgm4883_laptop> that should have worked
<MythbuntuGuest14> i am trying to edit my fstab and it is telling me i do not have the permissions needed, can anyone help me
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest14, what are you using to edit it?
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, ah, do chmod +x extract_xc3028.pl
<tgm4883_laptop> then try ./extract_xc3028.pl
<MythbuntuGuest14> gedit
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$ ./extract_xc3028.pl
<mee> Firmwares generated.
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest14, open a terminal and do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, great, now do
<tgm4883_laptop> cp xc3028-v27.fw /lib/firmware
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, you will probably have to use sudo on that
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$ sudo cp xc3028-v27.fw /lib/firmware
<mee> mee@mee-desktop:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, looks like it worked
<mee> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to just reboot and it should work after you scan for channels and do mythtv-setup stuff
<mee> ok ill try. will you be tha here
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm playing gears of war 2, but I should be around
<tgm4883_laptop> or you can bug foxbuntu ;)
<mee> ok
<MythbuntuGuest14> laptop, got any ideas of why i cannot edit my fstab now?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, no bugging foxbuntu tonight, I am busy with stupid web junk again
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest14, did you do what I said?
<tgm4883_laptop> <tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest14, open a terminal and do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<MythbuntuGuest14> i just saw that i am going to try it
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, ok, i'll field his questions then
<tgm4883_laptop> I do have about the same hardware
<mee> ok how do i scan for channels, it did the  blank screen agian
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, you have to go though mythtv-setup and run the channel scanner
<mee> ok
<mee> wheree is that
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, in a terminal, type mythtv-setup
<MythbuntuGuest14> that worked, why do i have to do that now, i have edited it before without gksudo
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest14, you have to have root privledges to edit system files
<tgm4883_laptop> so you got them before somehow
<MythbuntuGuest14> cool...one more question i just reinstalled and now my portable drive will not show up on the desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest14, does it show up in your file manager?
<mee> tgm4883_laptop, how do i scan for channels?
<mee> foxbuntu are you there??
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, it's like step 4
<foxbuntu> mee, sorry I can't provide help tonight
<mee> step 4 in what
<mee> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv-setup
<mee> its not working
<mee> :(
<mee> its grayed out
<MythbuntuGuest14> laptop i don't see it in file manager
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, you are going to have to refer to http://www.mythbuntu.org/documentation/mythbuntu_8.10_installation.pdf
<mee> can you help me
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, i'm not paid support, I can assist you and guide you along the way, but ultimatly you will have to want to do this
<mee> i do want to do this
<mee> a lot
<tgm4883_laptop> good
<mee> can you please help me
<tgm4883_laptop> I am helping you
<mee> the channel scanner is grayed out
<tgm4883_laptop> Did you do step 1?
<tgm4883_laptop> note that my answers will come slow
<mee> tgm4883_laptop, do i have to do step 6?
<mee> tgm4883_laptop, does mythbuntu allow you to watch tv in a window?
<tgm4883_laptop> mee, you can put mythtv in a window if you like
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a setting under settings > appearance in the frontend
<mee> thanks
<mee> do you have to do step 6
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<hads> I guess that's why it's a step :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<mee> the channel scanner should work before i do step 6 shouldnt it?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<mee> hmmm what is the problem here
 * hads pulls out his crystal ball
<tgm4883_laptop> what type of card did you set it up as in step 1?  DVB?
 * tgm4883_laptop has to run to the store real quick
<mee> it says  HVR
<mee> hads are you there
<mee> anyone?
<hads> Not really, cooking.
<mee> hads how do i get this thing to recognize my usb
<mee> my usb tv adapter
<iuaudio> so what's happened to weekly builds for intrepid?
<safcsat> Afternoon
<safcsat> dont suppose anyone has a recent guide for setting up mythbuntu with vdr 1.71 and getting dvb-s2 working?
<safcsat> sick of crapy windows and mediaportal so gonna give mythbuntu a bash :)
<safcsat> hey Penfold - dont suppose u can point me in direction of an uptodate guide for getting vdr 1.71 dvb-s2 etc working on mythbuntu?
<Penfold> in one, I can't :) sorry :) my install is a WinTB150
<safcsat> no worries thanks anyway :)
<laga> now there was someone who totally missed the point :)
<wise_tamas> re all! I've just started using Mythbuntu 8.10( backend+frontend on a desktop, frontend only on a notebook ), and I'm bumped with settings and video windows... can anyone help me out? (more info on my system setup to come if wanted)
<bobbob1016> How can I get mythbuntu to talk to my receiver?  I have a pioneer vsx-01txh.  It has USB but for ipod connectivity.  It has a com-port (9pin I think), anyone know how to get this working?
<laga> bobbob1016: ask pioneer?
<bobbob1016> laga, Ok, I wasn't sure if there was mythtv thing to do it.
<laga> bobbob1016: the commands are most likely vendor specific. i'd find out what commands are available and then go from there, eg write a script
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: Come test Mythbuntu 9.04 Alpha 1 http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/alpha1 :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<Dennis_> Hello , when i start watch tv the picture freeze , sound is ok?
<LyosNorezel> quiet today
<MythbuntuGuest82> Hey guys, how do I delay the loading of the backend?  I did it before, but had to reformat and install and I can't remember how to do it.  Seems like I changed it from S20 to S99, but I don't remember what folder.
<MythbuntuGuest82> I also need to get more volume out of Myth.  Alexis is turned up all the way and the volume is 100%, but it's still very quiet.  Again, I did this before, but I can't remember how I did it.
<Tooncis> I mean alsamixer
<LonEagle> there's a volume control in the setup in mythfrontend
<LonEagle> you can max that one out too
<Tooncis> I'll check...
<ajhtwolf> hey i tried to setup my mythfrontend to connect to a remote backend and now mythfronent wont even start
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-23
<Tooncis> LonEagle, I don't know where to change the volume you are speaking of, but using my remote it is at 100%.
<ajhtwolf> anyone around?
<Tooncis> I guess this isn't really the place to go for help.
<hads> Depends on your attitude.
<hads> ajhtwolf: Start mythfrontend from a console and see what it says.
<ajhtwolf> hads, I did mythfrontend -p earlier and selected a different mysql password ( the correct one ) and now it says this http://pastebin.ca/1264729
<ajhtwolf> hads, in the front end it says no upnp packets found, then when i press next next it says cannot log into database
<ajhtwolf> hads actually cannot log into database ?
<hads> This is a remote frontend?
<ajhtwolf> hads, right, I have the frontend on this machine adn the backend on a different machine
<hads> OK, do you know if mysqld is listening for connections from your network on the backend?
<ajhtwolf> hads, not sure, how might i check that?
<hads> Try connecting to it from the command line on the remote frontend e.g. `mysql -h back.end.ip -p mythconverg`
<ajhtwolf> ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.0.7' (111)
<ajhtwolf> after i entered the password
<hads> OK, the mysql server needs to listen to the network, it only listens to localhost by default.
<hads> On the backend you need to edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<hads> Change the line "bind-address 127.0.0.1" to "bind-address 0.0.0.0"
<ajhtwolf> hads rightio, one sec
<hads> and then restart mysql with `sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart`
<ajhtwolf> hads, alrighty, now it just says error access denied
<ajhtwolf> hads, sounds like progress
<hads> That's progress :) You might need to connect as user mythtv
<ajhtwolf> hads, good call
<hads> mysql -u mythtv -h back.end.ip -p mythconverg
<hads> You'll also need to go into mythtv-setup on the backend (the general settings) and make sure the master backend is listening to 192.168.0.7 rather than 127.0.0.1
<ajhtwolf> hads, alright still denied, im wodnering if this is the right password
<ajhtwolf> hads, that part i already changed
<hads> Cool
<ajhtwolf> hads, master backend and local
<ajhtwolf> hads, let me go make sure this is the right pass one sec
<hads> cat /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on the backend
<ajhtwolf> hads, alright good news it let me in
<hads> Cool, you should be good to go then
<iuaudio> Anyone know the status of weekly builds for intrepid?
<ajhtwolf> hads, awesome seems to be working although i lost all my previous front ends settings. No problem though that is easily redone
<ajhtwolf> hads, thanks a bunch hads. Really appreciate it
<hads> No worries :) The settings are based on the hostname, there is a way to copy them if you really need.
<ajhtwolf> hads, only thing is im not getting audio but il do some tinkering firist and see if i can figure it out
<wombo2> where can I get my mySQL password from?
<wombo2> dont worry I did a 'locate mysql.txt'
<ARob109> Linux Noob needs help: went to mythbuntu.org and installed mythbuntu by clicking add to Ubuntu. When I open mythTv, the program fail to render properly. It opens as full screen garbage and I have to restart the computer to close out of it because I can't see anything.
<wos> rhpot1991_laptop, are you here?
<wos> can anyone help me with my Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<[[Hauppauge> Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<rhpot1991_laptop> wos: whats up?
<wos> hey its me, mee
<wos> rhpot1991, i installed mythtv on a laptop and it doesnt recognize the adapter either
<rhpot1991_laptop> same adapter?
<wos> rhpot1991_laptop, i meant
<wos> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> well its prob cause support isn't built into the intrepid kernel, so you most likely need to make a kernel module yourself
<wos> well they have drivers for the Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950
<wos> but this is the Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<wos> and it has QAM
<wos> should the drivers work
<wos> ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm ya I see that they might be different hardware
<wos> do you know what QAM is ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<wos> should the drivers work?
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/QAM
<wos> ok thank you but that doesnt help answer my question
<rhpot1991_laptop> I dunno I don't have one, I'm looking around now
<wos> ok thanks!
<rhpot1991_laptop> wos: well I can't find anything 950q specific, your best bet is to try to go with the 950 instructions and see what happens I guess
<rhpot1991_laptop> I see links to this but its not currently loading for me : http://u32.net/MythTV/WinTV-HVR-950/
<wos> isnt that what we sis last night
<rhpot1991_laptop> there is this too (which I believe you were using last night) http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_HVR-950
<wos> did*
<rhpot1991_laptop> I dunno tgm4883_laptop was helping you last night, I wondered away to do some work
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can pay attention to this as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990429&highlight=hvr+950
<rhpot1991_laptop> no responses yet though
<wos> hmmm
<wos> thats too bad
<wos> rhpot1991_laptop, could i run the tv in a virtual windows box?
<rhpot1991_laptop> wos: why not try those 950 steps first?
<wos> i did
<rhpot1991_laptop> didn't work?
<wos> oh wait
<wos> i havent tried it for ubuntu
<rhpot1991_laptop> wos: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990185
<wos> rhpot1991_laptop, me@me-laptop:~/HVR950$ ./extract_xc3028.pl
<wos> bash: ./extract_xc3028.pl: Permission denied
<wos> me@me-laptop:~/HVR950$
<wos> rhpot1991,
<wos> rhpot1991_laptop,
<rhpot1991_laptop> wos: you might need to chmod +x it
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo chmod +x extract_xc......
<rhpot1991_laptop> wos: I gotta run, good luck, I'll check back later
<wos> wait!
<wos> rhpot1991_laptop,  wait!
<wos> rhpot1991,
<wos> is anyone here that can help me
<Joshooa> Hi Everybody
<Joshooa> No one on? I'm having problems with my frontend not connecting to my backend, it just hangs there
<wos> hi joshooa
<wos> could anyone help me
<Joshooa> hi
<Joshooa> oh nvm
<wos> anyone in
<wos> mythbuntu has to be the most user unfriendly computer tv service on the planet
<foxbuntu> wos, thats the way to make sure no one wants to help you, perhaps you would be better suited with: http://www.microsoft.com/WindowsXP/mediacenter/default.mspx and paid support
<wos> hell no
<Zinn> wos: Please watch your language.
<wos> watch your language
<wos> lol
<rhpot1991> wos I'm told the 950 should work with intrepid, all you need to do is load the firmware
<rhpot1991> that being said no one is aware if the 950 and 950Q are the same hardware and a different firmware or what the deal is
<wos> i loaded the firmware
<rhpot1991> so you willl either need to experiment or wait for someone else to figure it out
<wos> myth tv keeps saying "cannot login to data base?"
<rhpot1991> !mysql | wos
<Zinn> wos: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<wos> rhpot1991, why do i need a database just to watch tv?
<wos> thats all i want to do
<rhpot1991> wos: its how mythtv keeps track of everything
<rhpot1991> it keeps your live tv around incase you want to keep it
<wos> you mean drivers and such?
<rhpot1991> can be turned into a recording
<wos> i dont care about that though
<rhpot1991> well mysql houses everything in mythtv, configurations, recordings, listing data, etc
<wos> for now i just want to see if i can get it to play tv
<wos> tune tv that is
<rhpot1991> sounds like mythtv isn't the right choice for you then, maybe you just need vlc/mplayer pointing at your tuner
<wos> oh ok
<wos> how do you do that?
<rhpot1991> you can do something like this if all you want to do is check your tuner:
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/IVTV_Install#Testing_the_installation
<wos> cat /dev/video0 > my.mpg
<wos> me@me-laptop:~$ modprobe ivtv
<wos> WARNING: Error inserting v4l2_common (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko): Operation not permitted
<wos> WARNING: Error inserting cx2341x (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx2341x.ko): Operation not permitted
<wos> WARNING: Error inserting i2c_algo_bit (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko): Operation not permitted
<wos> WARNING: Error inserting compat_ioctl32 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/compat_ioctl32.ko): Operation not permitted
<wos> WARNING: Error inserting v4l1_compat (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko): Operation not permitted
<wos> WARNING: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko): Operation not permitted
<wos> FATAL: Error inserting ivtv (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/ivtv/ivtv.ko): Operation not permitted
<wos> me@me-laptop:~$ cat /dev/video0 > my.mpg
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | wos
<Zinn> wos: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<wos> rhpot1991, what does all that mean?
<rhpot1991> you need to sudo modprobe first of all
<wos> oh ok
<wos> cat /dev/video0 > my.mpg
<wos> me@me-laptop:~$ cat /dev/video0 > my.mpg
<wos> cat: /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<wos> me@me-laptop:~$ sudo cat /dev/video0 > my.mpg
<wos> cat: /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<wos> me@me-laptop:~$
<wos> 5 lines
<rhpot1991> do ls -la /dev/video*
<wos> me@me-laptop:~$ ls -la /dev/video*
<wos> ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory
<rhpot1991> your tuner is not installed correctly then
<rhpot1991> or the 950q isn't close enough to the 950
<rhpot1991> you might need to find a specific 950q firmware since the one you used was for the 950
<wos> where would i find that?
<rhpot1991> google it, I don't know sorry
<wos> ok
<rhpot1991> wos I'm told a DVB device might not show up as /dev/video as well, so you may want to research that some
<wos> ok.
<wos> thanks
<LonEagle> boy seeing questions like that makes me glad i just got a hdhomerun.  i used to have to dork around with ivtv too much
<LonEagle> nothing quite like just having it use your already-recognized-and-configured eth0 :P
<hads> IVTV doesn't take much "dorking around"
<LonEagle> hads: i was bleeding edge on pvr150 back when those cards were new.
<hads> Okay, hasn't been that way for quite some time now.
<LonEagle> nope i know.
<LonEagle> but then again, i needed to migrate to atsc anyway
<LonEagle> my satellite-using friend gave me some good money for my pvr150
<hads> I use one for capturing from my Sky box, otherwise mostly DVB-S
<LonEagle> you've got dvb
<LonEagle> lucky.
<hads> Indeed, other end of the world :)
<LonEagle> well at least we can do atsc now.
<LonEagle> regardless of the sillyness of the modulation
<hads> We only have HD over DVB-T here which is interlaced H264 with HEAAC so I'm stuck with SD at the moment.
<LonEagle> what's wrong with that?
<LonEagle> no linux codec?
<LonEagle> better than mpeg2 i'd think
<hads> Yeah, codecs aren't quite there yet.
<hads> I think it's only Norway and NZ that are using that.
<Dennis> when i want to watch tv the picture freeze, the sound is ok. Why?
<LonEagle> hads: someday they will be. and you will be better off than i.
<hads> Yeah, not something I have the skill to help with unfortunately but it's only a matter of time.
<LonEagle> yup
<larstr> I've just installed a Nova-T-500 card in my mythbuntu 8.10 system and the card was recognized immediately
<larstr> but now when I play videos, they are not playing perfectly anymore
<larstr> they lag at a given interval
<larstr> could it be an interrupt problem or something like that?
<larstr> I also haven't got the remote or the tv working yet.. Not sure what the problem about the remote is (the config for the remote included in mythbuntu 8.10 looks fine), but the reason I can't watch TV I think is that it compains about not being able to download a program guide
<anodesni> Hi, I am trying to get my pctv stereo card working for tvtime, I get picture but no sound only (white) noise
<anodesni> How can I fix this?
<android60> i have nvidia-glx-177 installed but Iget "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" No devices detected
<MythbuntuGuest38> can I play .iso on Mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest38: as in a dvd?
<MythbuntuGuest24> hello, when I run the latest mythbuntu installer I loads command prompt. How do I launch the GUI installer? Thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-16
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I have a question for the room
<mattwj2002> does anyone know if there is a conflict with mythtv and asterisk on the same computer?
<hads> Shouldn't be
<mattwj2002> okay cool
<mattwj2002> :)
<pulaski> I run kubuntu 9.10 karmic koala.  dmseg shows my wintv card and associated info here  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d35cc8921.  I want to try mythtv by installing it using Software Management in System Settings.  Under mythtv  a number of packages come up.  I don't know which to install.
<pulaski> Question 1: Is my tv card suitable given the dmes output pasted here http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d35cc8921?
<pulaski> Question 2: Is there a single complete mythtv package I can grab using apt-get install instead of having to choose among many using the software management too I have?
<hads> pulaski: Install mythbuntu-control-centre and that will guide you.
<pulaski> hads: Thanks for responding. That I will!
<dragon_reborn> Hi, I folowed this link to set up VLC as my player in MythTV but where do I input the options referred to in it?
<dragon_reborn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VLC
<dragon_reborn> also VLC plays the picture fine but no sound
<dragon_reborn> scratch the first question it is in vlcrc.
<dragon_reborn> ok got the options but still no audio, anybody git any ideas?
<chris|> does anyone know if mplayer supports seamless playback of video files?
<danbri> i've just installed from a fresh (and checked) mythbuntu disk, ... but it seems to 'give up' between figure 17 and fig 18 of http://www.mythtvbook.com/wiki/The_Easy_Way:_Installing_MythBuntu#Running_the_LiveCD_MythBuntu
<danbri> ie. i go thru the 'install to HD' routine, it seems to be installing, then leaves me back at the 'doubleclick to install to your HD' screen, isntead of asking about Guide configuration
<VincentCoen> HI have a prob: running 9.04 mythbuntu with a failing 500gb drive, have now replaced with a 1TB and have loaded 9.04 as upgrade via 8.04, 8.10 as a directly installed 9.04 fails to setup xorg but here is the issue:
<VincentCoen> mave alot of tv and videos on old system. Have copied all files using rsync to new drive partition (xfs) over but what mysql db areas do I need to anso export from old and import to new to see all previously recorded tv progs and my videos?
<VincentCoen> Can anyone help on a mysql problem when migating a failing 500gb drive to a 1Tb drive?
<mrand> VincentCoen: I would recommend checking out http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<thisismyname_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<thisismyname_> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<thisismyname_> puh... thank god
<VincentCoen> The prob is trying ony to export and reload into new drive relavent DBs needed for see, watch and delete old recordings.  It would also be nice to have the DB that covers the (previously recorded programmes etc)
<VincentCoen> mrand: looking and printing out info
<mrand> VincentCoen: I've not played with it, but you may be looking for something to do with finding orphans... if what you have is a clean database and old recordings.
<VincentCoen> Nay ideas where to find info on recovering orphans?
<VincentCoen> Nay=any
<mrand> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Myth.rebuilddatabase.pl and http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Myth.find_orphans.pl  might be of interest.  Perhaps especially the first one.
<VincentCoen> looking..
<mrand> VincentCoen: perhaps I jumped to a conclusion... I assumed that you don't have access to your old database.  True?  If you do have access and paths have remained the same, you can back it up and the restore it on your new drive.
<VincentCoen> I currently have access to the old with both versions the same (9.04) The trouble is the risk of transferring the whole mythconverg mysql DB over as there has been some curruption as recorded where missing after recording possible due to failing drive etc.
<VincentCoen> So I just wanted to bring over thse tables that are requred so that mythtv can see all existing recordings and video files and the table that records previously recorded programmes .
<VincentCoen> the new drive has the same structure and directory names as the old just more space on the xfs data partition
<mrand> I'd be tempted to back up the current database, then drop it and restore the old database and just clean it and see what you have.  Worst case, do a partial restore to get the previously recorded programs and such.
<VincentCoen> sounds like a plan, is there anywhere a detailed breakdown of the mythconverg database structure, ir, how table link to each other?
<mrand> how tables link to each other?  Not that I've seen, but I haven't looked specifically for that either.  Closest I'm aware of is http://www.cuymedia.net/mythtv-trunk/group__db__schema.html
<VincentCoen> looking..
<errr-or> hi guys, i have Mythbuntu 9.10 x86_64, a Hauppauge Nova S2 HD Card (PVR-4000 lite). Kaffeine works well, but MythTv doesnt. I tried to do a manual scan, to import channels.conf. Scan worked, import didnt work. Scanning specific stations (mentioned in some howtos) doesnt work too. I already tried 3 different versions of firmware. what to try next? plz help ;)
<errr-or> oh im a first time mythtv user
<hads> Hmm. Seems I can't skip on LiveTV on my DVB cards anymore.
<hads> The PVR150 still works.
<linxeh> where should I look to debug why I can't rip DVDs in mythtv ?
<linxeh> is there a log file somewhere ?
<hads> So looks like I can seek if I wait about 30 seconds or so.
<hads> OpenMedia: DPkg::Post-Invoke { "sed -i 's/<showcategories>yes<\/showcategories>/<showcategories>no<\/showcategories>/' /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu/
<hads> Hmm, missed a bit.
<hads> OpenMedia: DPkg::Post-Invoke { "sed -i 's/<showcategories>yes<\/showcategories>/<showcategories>no<\/showcategories>/' /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu/schedule-ui.xml"; };
<hads> That will persist the theme fix over upgrades.
<ernstp> I'm having problems getting my EPG into mythtv
<ernstp> it should start to scan after 60 seconds of idle but I'm guessing it's not
<ernstp> DVB-C stream
<ernstp> it works on my Jaunty install, haven't gotten it to work on karmic yet
<ernstp> do you need mythfilldatabase for the eit/epg?
<rhpot1991> Bug 469583 | linxeh
<Zinn> linxeh: Bug 469583 in mythbuntu "DVD ripping does not work until 'Directories that hold videos' is filled with a valid path" [High, In Progress] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/469583
<rhpot1991> linxeh: may or may not be your issue, check that first though
<linxeh> yeah I thought I'd done that, will check though
<linxeh> thanks
<rhpot1991> linxeh: if not then try other dvd's scratches/drm often cause failure
<linxeh> it was that :)
<linxeh> I reinstalled and hadnt set it this time round
<linxeh> thanks
<linxeh> very impressed with mythbuntu 9.10 btw
<linxeh> practically everything worked out of the box, and I've managed to get the LCD and remote in my case working without loads of fiddling
<ernstp> I've set it to use the card as an EIT source
<ernstp> and enabled everything related
<ernstp> I don't get anything in the mythbackend log after 60 seconds about it starting to scan
<ernstp> perhaps something is making it think it's not idle?
<_SKiTZO> is dvd an issue for latest mythbuntu (0.22)? and when will v 0.23 be out? are there any workarounds?
<ernstp> _SKiTZO, dvd works fine here on mythbuntu 0.22
<zurn> does mythbuntu have a live cd like normal ubuntu? if so, can i test my video card (that does have v4linux support) or will that require that i install mythbuntu?
<ernstp> zurn, it
<ernstp> zurn, it's default cd is a livecd
<zurn> ernstp: can i test my usb tuner card from the live cd, or do i have to install to see if it works?
<ernstp> zurn, well you can test almost anything from the livecd but there's no guide or wizard
<ernstp> zurn, but boot the livecd and then install me-tv (it modifies the CD filesystem in RAM, pretty cool!)
<Josh____> What vnc server package is installed when selected on mythbuntu?
<linxeh> how easy is it to get bbc iplayer integrated into mythtv (mythvodka?) with ubuntu ?
<OpenMedia> hads: Cheers
<zurn> ernstp: is there a tutorial for that?
<ernstp> zurn, my-tv is pretty nice, it should autodetect most things
<hads> OpenMedia: No worries. I forgot to say that goes in a file in apt.conf.d but I guess you know that.
<OpenMedia> hads: Yeah, but do you have a sensible way to trigger it only when a theme gets updated?
<hads> Nope, it will always run but it's not going to matter withthat sed line, if it's already done it won't do anything.
<hads> i.e. <showcategories>yes<\/showcategories> has already been replaced so nothing in the file will be matched.
<ernstp> does this look like EIT scanning is working? http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1674182
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-17
<directhex> ┏━┓┏━┓┏━╸╻ ╻
<directhex> ┣━┫┣┳┛┃╺┓┣━┫
<directhex> ╹ ╹╹┗╸┗━┛╹ ╹
<directhex> i think there's a race condition in these parts
<Josh____> whoever said debian is a hard distro to run myth on, I disagree completely. It was relatively painless to set up, and I only had to enable one third-party repo.
<hads> Thanks for letting us know.
<spiderworm> i bought a case that came with a motherboard.  the motherboard had an onboard nvidia video card with HDMI out and onboard sound card.  i am trying to get the HDMI audio out working but im starting to suspect that my motherboard doesnt support audio through the HDMI cable.  is that possible?
<baz_> directhex, how'd u do that
<Technophil> Can anyone tell me what to do to change from a JYA repo to use the daily builds as noted at http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds please?
<Technophil> I assume I untick his repo in synaptic, but then what?
 * rhpot1991 waves at Technophil 
<hipitihop> spiderworm, I have a POV ION 330 board and I suspected the same thing. I had to go into alsamixer and enable the correct switch and also set mythtv sound output the HDMI
<rhpot1991> hipitihop: he is gone I think
<Technophil> rhpot1991: Great to see you here Dude!
<Technophil> Hmmm  I've installed the daily build repo manager software, doing an update in synaptic it is telling me it will install nvidia-185-modaliases however my system is currently configured with 190.42, is that compatible or is a 190 version required?  (Should I mark and install or not?)
<rhpot1991> Technophil: 190.42 should be available from the daily builds server, but you might be hitting some dependency issues there
<rhpot1991> maybe see if installing nvidia-gld-190 or libvdpau1 first helps
<rhpot1991> nvidia-glx-190
<Technophil> nvidia-glx-190 is already installed, once JYA's repo is activated one uninstalls nvidia-glx-185 by installing nvidia-glx-190, which then pulls down the latest in his repo, which is also currently 190.42.
<Technophil> libvdpau1  (0.2-0ubuntu15) is also already installed.
<Technophil> Actually looking more into synaptic nvidia-185-modaliases is already installed and it is flagging it should be updated from "185.18.36-0ubuntu9" to  "185.18.36-0ubuntu9+ppa2".    nvidia-190-modaliases is there but not installed!  Hmmm  I guess that should be ok then.
<hads> May be conflicting versions between repos. You can remove them and reinstall.
<hads> Then you know you are using packages from the new repository.
<Technophil> I wondered, but then it seems to be working ok with 190.42 installed under nvidia-185-modaliases  !
<hads> It may well work fine with packages from both repositories installed.
<Technophil> Will let you know!
<hads> The modaliases is just for jockey - the Hardware Drivers applet.
<hads> It's not actually something that's used day to day.
<Technophil> ok thanks.
<Technophil> Actually the daily builds only seems to include themes and not mythtv fixesxxxxx
<rhpot1991> you prob have to dist-upgrade
<hads> Yeah it does have mythtv packages.
<Technophil> So the only advantages I can see with the JYA repo is that hes got some digital audio stuff and also added some debugging stuff.  Nvidia is as up to date.
<jtmoney> i'm running regular ubuntu... if i add the myhbuntu repository, can i upgrade to 0.22 final? do i have to remove my current mythtv packages first?
<spiderworm> i have this strange problem with gdm since upgrading to 9.10 where i have to log in multiple times before it finally takes me to the desktop environment.  anyone able to help?
<Thrae|pc> Hi, I'm using the latest Mythbuntu x64 and I can't get my http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/AVerTV_HD_A180 to find any channels. The module (saa7134) is properly loaded and there's no associated errors.
<Thrae|pc> While scanning it shows signal bars for the correct frequencies, but MythTV setup says its not a valid channel. Additionally, if I manually add the channels by their frequency, and then try to tune in to any of them, it just sits there for a second and goes back to the main menu.
<Thrae|pc> This is all HD-OTA using a dvb device.
<Thrae|pc> Oh, I wouldn't be saying any of this if it didn't work just fine in Windows both 32-bit and 64-bit. Even Windows 7.
<gregL> Thrae|pc, if you type in dmesg at the console does say the card firmware is loaded?
<Thrae|pc> gregL: Yeah, dmesg is where I'm checking for errors. It's loading it and making /dev/adapter0
<gregL> Thrae|pc, I know there has been some problems with loading the firmware in Ubuntu since the update,but i haven't paid attention to the details..You might try doing a search in the mailing list archive,or the ubuntu forums..
<Thrae|pc> Hmm, wouldn't that give an error in dmesg usually?
<gregL> Like i said i don't really know the issues,but either hang here for a while or check the ML or forums...
<gregL> Thrae|pc, Do you have a different kernel available to you to try? Maybe you could try that..
<Thrae|pc> Honestly this isn't the first time I tried switching over to Mythbuntu from Windows (god I hate a Windows HTPC, so much overkill). I tried earlier on 8.10 and still couldn't get channels, although this time it would say "cannot update tables" or some such crap.
<Thrae|pc> If it was a problem with the kernel, it's been a problem for a while.
<Thrae|pc> And that was a 32-bit kernel too on different hardware (except the same tuner).
<Thrae|pc> Lemme try 8.04.1 just for laughs.
<gregL> It's to bad you are having problems..My stuff just works....You can try using dvb scan (i think that s the name of the program) and import your channels that way...
<Thrae|pc> gregL: Yeah, I already tried entering the frequencies by hand.
<Thrae|pc> Not using dvb scan, but using the HD OTA table for my zipcode.
<Thrae|pc> Just to note -- I know I have an old, cheap, crappy HD chipset. I don't feel I really have any room to complain, just looking for possible answers.
<gregL> Did you let the scan run all the way till it was complete? I know also there is a problem with the channel scan.. I usually let it scan till it stops the for every pop up i chose ignore and it works for me..I don't have a a180 though mine is a air to pc..
<Thrae|pc> Hmmm I had an idea. I could use MythTV or better yet XBMC and configure a script to change the default operating system to boot in grub's menu and issue a hard reboot command, so Windows would only be needed for the occasional HD OTA usage.
<gregL> I think you can get that card working in Mythtv,it's just a matter of getting the right person to lend you a hand..
<Thrae|pc> Well that would certainly be the easiest. Just thinking of other solutions with good ROI.
<johannes__> Hi, I have (also) an upgrade problem related to nvidia and libvdpau. I think others might be run into the same problem. Could anyone give me a quick hint / link. Thanks
<johannes__> Details can be found here: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d6a910ec4
<johannes__> contains dpkg -l nvidia*, dpkl -l mythtv* and the aptitude conflict messages
<Thrae7> johannes__: Hmm, did you know the latest stable nvidia proprietary driver is 190.42? I think for best results you should be using that instead of 185.xx, which might fix the problem anyway.
<Thrae7> johannes__: Overall, from my experience working with video chipset QA, when Nvidia releases a new *nix driver it's pretty stable.
<johannes__> Thrae7: I tried installing 190
<johannes__> the problem is: mythlib has a dependency to nvidia-180-libvdpau
<johannes__> that can't be fullfilled
<Thrae7> johannes__: Does 190.42 install its own version of libdpau?
<cba123> I got an Acer Aspire Revo R1600, it has an Atom 1.6ghz chip, and an nvidia IONle GPU.  I put mythbuntu karmic on it, and it can handle 1080p with vdpau, but only if I kill mythfrontend first, since it only has 1gig ram.  If I run top over ssh I can see my ram is frequently 50meg free (without frontend) and goes up and down.  Does anyone have one of these and know any other tweaks?  I'll get more ram if I have to, put if
<cba123>  anyone knows any other software tweaks I'd appreciate it.
<johannes__> Thrae7: there is no own version of libdpau in 190
<johannes__> it is contained in the deb
<johannes__> so the files are there
<johannes__> but not the hard coded dependency to nvidia-180-libvdpau
<Thrae7> johannes__: Yeah if you can get the 190 equivalents then you can ignore that error and force it to install.
<johannes__> Thrae7: Hmm. I try.
<johannes__> thanks
<johannes__> do you have a hint how I can "blacklist" a deb?
<johannes__> nvidia-180-libvdpau can't be installed since it contains the same files as in nvidia-glx-190
<Thrae7> johannes__: The problem is that it can't install the other deb, so if you use the correct force syntax it'll only install the mythtv crap.
<johannes__> hmm
<johannes__> does not work
<johannes__> can't install  nvidia-180-libvdpau (conflicting files)
<johannes__> but without it mythbackend doesn't start: error while loading shared libraries: libvdpau.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<johannes__> bad luck
<Thrae7> johannes__: I thought you said you installed the 190 version of libvdpau
<johannes__> yes
<johannes__> there is an conflict between nvidia-180-libvdpau and nvidia-190
<johannes__> but it seems that not all files are installed
<johannes__> so i am switching back to 185
<Thrae7> johannes__: One second
<Thrae7> johannes__: I think I can fix this for you to use 190.
<tgm4883> why are you installing nvidia-180-libvdpau?
<tgm4883> install libvbpau1 instead
<tgm4883> johannes__, Thrae7 ^^
<Thrae7> tgm4883: Whatever version of mythtv he's installing has nvidia-180-libvdpau has a dependency.
<tgm4883> yea thats a known issue. Upgrade your packages from the mythbuntu-repos
<johannes__> tgm4883: What should I do? I have mythbuntu-repos installed
<tgm4883> johannes__, did you upgrade the mythtv packages?
<johannes__> yes
<johannes__> aptitude dist-upgrade
<johannes__> mythtv-backend; 0.22.0+trunk22851-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and you tried installing nvidia-glx-190
<johannes__> yes
<tgm4883> did that install fine?
<johannes__> nvidia-glx-190 can only installed if mythtv* is removed
<johannes__> since the dep problem related to nvidia-180-libvdpau
<johannes__> the problem is libmyth-0.22.0
<tgm4883> iirc, if you allow it to remove mythtv then installing -190 then you can install mythtv just fine afterwords
<johannes__> there is a dependency: http://pastebin.com/d218f8e61
<johannes__> to nvidia-185-libvdpau
<johannes__> but the libmyth-0.22-0 version is 0.22.0+trunk22851-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1
<johannes__> is that the correct version? Do you have the same?
<tgm4883> dpkg -l libmyth-0.22-0
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> mine is slightly older
<Thrae7> johannes__: Is apt-cache searching libmyth from the mythbuntu repo? Since it may be getting it from a deb you already downloaded from the main ubuntu repo.
<johannes__> Thrae7: how can I find out?
<Thrae7> johannes__: Try apt-cache gencaches
<Thrae7> Then check the depends again
<johannes__> nothing changed
<Thrae7> johannes__: Try apt-cache -i depends
<errr-or> hi, i installed mythbuntu with my dvb-s2 card. i can watch tv in mythbuntu (does sometimes crash and i get back to the menu). i installed kaffeine today for easy tv watching :) i can setup my tv card, its also displayed but if want to scan for channels it says no device found... any hints?
<errr-or> ah and no error message displayed in terminal
<Thrae7> errr-or: Does it say DVB-S2 MODULATION FOUND when you start it from a terminal?
<errr-or> hmm doesnt say anything now.
<errr-or> just starts
<Thrae7> errr-or: What version does it show?
<errr-or> Kaffeine: 1.0-pre2
<errr-or> on ubuntu it worked. now i installed mythbuntu from scratch and now it doesnt.. but in mythtv it works.
<johannes__> ok. thanks for your help. see you later
<Thrae7> errr-or: http://kaffeine.kde.org/?q=faq#question20
<errr-or> i use firmware dvb-fe-cx24116-1.20.79.0.fw
<errr-or> ah mom
<errr-or> found the error. :)
<errr-or> i had to stop mythtv-backend
<errr-or> now it works
<Thrae7> Ah, it probably locked the device
<errr-or> yes, good to know :)
<jortan> Using Mythbuntu 9.10 and trying MythBrowser. I can't find any way to add bookmarks. Where do I do that?
<jortan> Found it. Press 'm' and there is the menu.... sorry
<pulaski> Hello, I run kubuntu 9.10 karmic koala, I recently installed mythtv in a couple of steps.  I believe I began by using apt-get to install the mythbuntu-control-center, then apt-get install mythtv.  I have found mythtv to be to cumbersome for my old box and a bit of overkill for simply watching dvds through an external player. Now I wish to remove the whole works. I removed the two packages I had installed but the MythTV
<pulaski>  Frontend (MythTV Veiwer) remains.  Does anyone know what that package called so I may remove it?
<hads> dpkg -l | grep mythtv
<jeffjeffdejeff> where do i find the log grabber please? i think it's disappeared. :(
<hads> It's called mythbuntu-log-grabber
<jeffjeffdejeff> thought it was available from menu. do i run that from the terminal?
<jeffjeffdejeff> not installed.  installing now.  that's wierd
<jeffjeffdejeff> need to find out what's going on.  can't watch tv.  have numerous recordings with no file found, can't delete them from "manage recordings"  grrr.
<jeffjeffdejeff> brilliant - thanks hads.  needed to chmod 771 /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<jeffjeffdejeff> *777
<jeffjeffdejeff> god this thing keeps throwing me curveballs.
<hads> No worries
<jeffjeffdejeff> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f3fccbfdd any suggestions as to why i can burn a dvd of a recording?
<ernstp> how do I merge channels from xmltv and from dvb-scan?
<ernstp> they show up as different channels
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-18
<jduggan> hey
<jduggan> ive upgraded to .10
<jduggan> and now
<jduggan> DVBSM(/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0), Warning: Can not count Uncorrected Blocks
<jduggan> in error logs
<jduggan> it cant lock onto anything
<jduggan> anyone seen this?
<jduggan> cant find much on google as to what causes it
<Psi-Jack> How do I get usplash not to come up when the system boots from a fresh install of mythbuntu 9.10?
<Psi-Jack> I have an issue with the screen flickering like crazy really fast on my system preventing me from even using it to login.
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh, it's gdm... Blasted thing.
<Psi-Jack> Nice... Talkative.. Crowd here.
<tgm4883> Psi-Jack, weekend
<tgm4883> probably your video driver
<tgm4883> and by weekend, I mean everyone is at UDS
<tgm4883> so they are all drunk right now ;)
<Psi-Jack> UDS? heh
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I /told/ it to use the nvidia driver, but apparently it assumed to use the one incompatible with my older card.
<Psi-Jack> So, I'll start with the opensource one and move it up properly.
<tgm4883> which driver did you install?
<Psi-Jack> I didn't really get the choice, this was the installation disc's decision. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.. I wonder if it was because I chose the option for using SVideo.. Maybe..
<Psi-Jack> Prolly tried to load X only to dsplay out through SVideo, which it couldn't because the particular card I found doesn't have SVideo out. ;)
<tgm4883> odd
<dscoular> anyone find that mythvideo in 0.22 no longer respects the browse field in the videometadata field ?
<gregL> dscoular: did you hit "M" while in mythvideo???The command is in there..
<dscoular> I have no problem setting browsable or unsetting it... it's just not honoured in any of the views
<dscoular> gregL: I have no problem setting browsable or unsetting it... it's just not honoured in any of the views.
<cba123> I can't seem to get mplayer to play videos through myth.  I can get them to play through terminal, with the same command I put in the settings page though.  I also changed the filetypes to play with mplayer, I think, any ideas?
<cba123> Not using a storage group afaik, didn't set one up
<onlooker> Hi. I'm building a DVR box and was wondering, is there a list of supported TV Tuners? I've checked your website and I got an empty wiki page. I already have a tuner picked out, but am reluctant to buy it until I find out if it'll work or not
<tgm4883> onlooker, link to empty page?
<tgm4883> or to page which links to an empty page?
<onlooker> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Index.php/Tuner_Card#Cards_that_work <- This one, specifically
<onlooker> From the Requirements page
<tgm4883> onlooker, thanks for the info
<tgm4883> where do you live?
<onlooker> Slovenia
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ok, I can't help much then
<onlooker> Didn't know my location had any bearing on the matter
<tgm4883> Try looking here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Video_capture_cards
<tgm4883> i'm in the US
<tgm4883> I don't know much about your TV system
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tuner_Card#Cards_tested_with_MythTV
<onlooker> tgm4883: Ah, gotcha
<onlooker> rhpot1991: Thanks for the link
<rhpot1991> on np
<onlooker> Ack, it's not listed. Does anyone have a working Gigabyte TV tuner in their box
<onlooker> ?
<citybird> !help FireDTV
<Zinn> !help FireDTV For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<citybird> hi all, installed 9.10 64b with a FireDTV card and i am trying to watch live TV. what can i check to see why this is not working?
<citybird> is there another application i can use to test the card?
<citybird> whoops
<citybird> fell out of the window.
<rhpot1991> citybird: I've never heard of that card, you should prob start off by googling and seeing if its supported in linux
<citybird> rhpot1991: i was looking here and found the command line scan instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_DVB-S
<citybird> running it now and it seems to be working
<citybird> whoops. telling me that tuning failed for some channels but a lot seem to be working
<citybird> rhpot1991: ok the name of the card is FireDTV C/CI
<IntuitiveNipple> Just installed mythbuntu 9.10 fresh (combined front/back-end) with nvidia, got a strange display issue. Projector does 1024x768. Reconfigured xorg from original 640x480 to projector resolution with custom xorg.conf. That works for the desktop. However, when myth frontend starts it causes the display to change to 1280x960 which the projector doesn't like, resulting in substantial offset and cropping of the output, making it unusable (ca
<IntuitiveNipple> n't see to get to setup options, etc.). Is there a way to sort this?
<jduggan> hey guys, ive updated to karmic and now my nova-s wont tune, ive tested with an STB and its working fine, i cant even use scan etc, the modules are all loaded so whats the best way to diagnose wtf is going on?
<jduggan> the devices exist
<jduggan> (i have two)
<dscoular> Does mythvideo 0.22 honour the browsable "browse" flag in the videometadata table ? Doesn't seem to for me, non-browsable videos are listed. Any thoughts ?
<IntuitiveNipple> jduggan: Sounds like you hit the same issue as me, with an HVR-4000
<jduggan> IntuitiveNipple: what errors you got?
<IntuitiveNipple> same symptom you describe from a fresh install. First I figured out I'd not set the DiSeq LNB options (!) and then looking at /var/log/kern.log spotted that the firmware wasn't being loaded (it was missing)
<jduggan> is your card working now?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, once the firmware was loaded it scanned DVB-S correctly
<jduggan> i have no errors regarding firmware
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm still trying to fix other issues with mythfrontend resolution, and pulseaudio grrr
<jduggan> DVBSM(/dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend0), Warning: Can not count Uncorrected Blocks eno: Function not implemented (38)
<jduggan> im getting this error
<jduggan> have you seen this?
<jduggan> running older kernel (which previously worked) is having the same problem
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't recall that one
<IntuitiveNipple> something similar but I've looked at so much today it's all a blur
<IntuitiveNipple> When you tune what Video Sources do you have set, and what frequency and data-rate are you selecting?
<IntuitiveNipple> I assume you're trying to lock onto FreeSat ?
<jduggan> yea
<jduggan> video source are eit
<jduggan> the problem is
<jduggan> with the backend stopped
<jduggan> i should be able to scan with; scan -x0 /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra-28.2
<jduggan> its all failing
<jduggan> i dont think its myth specifically, but the card
<IntuitiveNipple> double-check the kernel log to ensure it *is* loading the firmware
<jduggan> im not sure the nova-s needs firmware?
<jduggan> theres nothing in dmesg regarding firmware
<IntuitiveNipple> try this: grep 'frontend initialization failed' /var/log/dmesg
<jduggan> nothing
<IntuitiveNipple> there's a bug report I saw on launchpad about that card failing, that included that string, but there's no follow-up
<jduggan> :(
<jduggan> damnit
<jduggan> ive got true blood and generation kill to record
<jduggan> at 10pm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-19
<mxktmdude> hi everyone, im trying to get my ati drivers installed, however when i open up System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers, there are no drivers listed. Any ideas?
<mxktmdude> I followed this as I have ubuntu 9.04 installed: http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<Thelasko> I'm trying to get mirobridge to run in crontab, but it's not happening
<Thelasko> I've been following the wiki but it's lacking details
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-20
<groogs> is there a mythstream package for 9.10 / myth 0.22?
<mrand> Nope.  There is some upstream source that might work if you would like to try it yourself.
<groogs> figured.
<groogs> any other ways to get streaming net radio btw?
<mrand> Here's the latest discussion about it: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/405962?search_string=radio;#405962
<groogs> ah yes, i remember hearing something about doing it with vlc
<groogs> thanks, maybe i'll mess with that
<mrand> groogs: sure.  Don't know how well it works, but the upstream for mythstream is http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~moongies/streamtuned.html
<mrand> gotta go.  good luck.
<mandje> hi. how can i best make the space mythbuntu uses smaller?  i think its version 8.10 and it was default installed.
<mandje> i just need free space to have room to install another OS
<mrand> mandje: there are probably multiple ways to resize partitions.  I've had good luck with a utility called gparted which I burned to a usb stick or CD and booted up.
<mandje> mrand: yes i'm familiar with gparted its just that mythbuntu has its own particular partition layout if you let go its own way at install..  (i think i saw /home or the one where the media files are stored is xfs formatted and others are ext)
<mandje> so it makes me wonder if its ok to just shrink the big data one.
<mrand> mandje: I suppose I could be missing something here, but I don't know why you wouldn't be able to shrink just that one.
<mandje> well, the other day a win7 install on another box was messed up by gparted shrinking it so i'm kinda cautious atm. better asked twice to be on the safe side.
<mrand> Sorry, no experience with Win7 and Gparted.  Google might be of some help?
<mandje> off course i should be grateful spending hours on studying how to get things back in order again. but i'm a strange character, i like to spent time on other stuff.  ;)
<mandje> yes Google did help. i only came over here to inquire about the failsafe shrinking of mythbuntu.
<schaze> Hi Guys
<schaze> I have a noticed that in my new mythbuntu installation jamu is regularily run
<schaze> I however cannot find it in any crontab or other scheduler
<schaze> how is this triggered?
<schaze> jamu is messing up my movie titles by replacing them with the filenames. so I want to deactivate it
<schaze> Ah, never mind. I found the /etc/cron.* folders
<schaze> contab -l does not show these in any way.. :(
<Marcus_III> Good night everybody
<Marcus_III> I need sopmeone to help me out with my new ubuntu installation.....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-21
<momelod> greetings channel
<momelod> can anyone point me to the documentation for myth's apple trailer plugin ?
<mxktmdude> hi everyone, my tv out stops working as soon as the boot up splash screen goes away, i would like to use mythtv on my regular tv using composite out
<ert45zt> how can i make a mythbuntu live cd booted via PXE installable to NFS share ?
<ert45zt> or how can i make my changes persistend to  the mythbuntu live CD
<Cyber-Dogg> can someone tell me where the default location of the channel change binary is?
<Cyber-Dogg> i'm trying to test using the UUID instead of the node to change the channels (for a problem I'm having)
<Cyber-Dogg> but I can't find the binary to do so
<Cyber-Dogg> I assume that it's using 6200ch ?"
<Cyber-Dogg> am I to interpret this (NOTE: The 6200.ch changer is included in the Ubuntu MythTV packages and is no longer needed for the Motorola 62xx STBs.) as saying that mythbuntu is using 6200ch internall
<mrand> Cyber-Dogg: I don't believe any channel changers are internal.
<mrand> Oh wait, except for firewire.  Is that what you're trying to use?
<Cyber-Dogg> yeah
<mrand> Cyber-Dogg: sorry, I don't have one, so I have no experience with it.  I don't quite understand the comment about it being no longer needed... perhaps it was integrated into mythtv proper, but I can't find it, and I do find references to people still using channel changers for the 6200 in 0.22.  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/407262  for example.  I see a passing reference where someone said they were real happy wi
<Thom-> hello guys, i have a strange problem.. when i'm watching tv and it gets to the end of the show mythtv zapps back to the beginning of the show... i can't get to the next show automaticaly, but only if i reselect ("reload?") the channel. Sometimes i have the same problem with the ads
<mrand> Thom-: that is indeed very strange.   Are you running MythTV 0.22?
<Thom-> yes, latest mythbuntu installed
<mrand>  You are welcome to hang out here to see if anyone suggests anything, but I would personally ask on #mythtv-users
<Thom-> :D okay
<Thom-> as i'm already here... ;)  i had 3 partitions (windows, data, downloads). Yesterday i installed mythbuntu on the data partition (used 70 free gb for mythbuntu). In mythbuntu i now can not see any of the other partitions
<Thom-> is it possible to use them normally? In the ubuntuforums they talk about a gui possibility, but i could not find any howto for mythbuntu :\
<spiderworm> does anyone know how i can get the current ubuntu 9.10 /etc/init.d/lirc file?  uninstalling and reinstalling lirc didnt do it
<ert45zt> try the mythbuntu-controlchenter for lirc installation
<spiderworm> ert45zt, that didnt do it either
<spiderworm> thanks for the idea, tho
<tgm4883> spiderworm, what are you trying to do?
<ert45zt> have you apt-file installted to find out in wich packet the file should exist
<Thom-> is there a gui rar archive tool in the repositorys? the package rar doesn't allow me to open a .rar file in the filemanager
<neon_> need some help, i have a tv tuner that works with tvtime, but i can not get it to work with mythtv whatsoever, mythtv recognizes but after that i'm clueles on what to do i spent hours trying to get it to work to no avail any suggestions will be appreciated thx
<neon_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<linxeh> Thom-: ark (kde), unrar, xarchiver ?
<_abbenormal> hello all
<_abbenormal> have a few ? for anyone who can help
<_abbenormal> im using the release with 22 can i do the trunk
<_abbenormal> and build it my self or will i lose the scripts that are setup now
<_abbenormal> if i can where would i setup the svn to ive built it before but used /usr/local/src as the build folder
<_abbenormal> did /usr/local/src/mythtv/mythtv-112109 as the svn get
<_abbenormal> so i may need a helping hand if it is advised to build it from trunk
<_abbenormal> to know where mythubuntu has info setup in
<yfwork> superm1: Had you any joy getting lirc_zilog.ko into a package yet? Want to upgrade my 9.04 systems but I want to try and do it without using the patch to lirc
<superm1> yfwork, havent gotten around to it yet no
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-22
<Seeker`> where is the menu to change the forwards / backwards skip amount?
<hipitihop> I have an ISO of a DVD on my mythbackend box ... how and what should I use to transcode that to a normal mpeg2 or mpeg4 ?
<Belarm> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Belarm> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and the lastest updates, but I prefer mplayer to the built in mythtv player. Playback freezes as soon as it starts, and I can seek but I only get a single frame when I do. This happens whenever I use mplayer with either alsa or pulse output, but *only* when mythfrontend is running - otherwise mplayer works fine. Any ideas?
<Belarm> Other notes: sound works if i add -ao oss to the mplayer command line, and I've seen this behavior on two machines with different hardware.
<crolz> is there a way to set frontend-specific input priorities?  Such that HD would be the default for my frontends that can handle it, then SD for the slower ones
<crolz> I know there's that global setting in the backend config, but I'm either blind or frontend menu options don't seem to have that
<hipitihop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MTD suggests I have to setup mtd to autostart, is this something that mythbuntu does automatically?
<Technophil> I'd like to watch the same stream from a BE to a FE from any FE, if I setup the BE with a multicast address, will multiple FE be able to pull the same streams?
<MythbuntuGuest95> I installed Mythbuntu and it automatically launches after a reboot.  But it freezes for long periods of time and I can't get terminate the application.  I think the backend I.P. address is wrong and the frontend is trying to talk to it, but it will never let me escape to fix it.  Any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest35> Ooops!  I ripped a tab off my browser to stick it in a different window & it re-logged me into the server.  I am the person who just asked about the MythTV front end locking up and not being able to break out of the app.
<mrand> MythbuntuGuest35: I can't stay and chat, but you might try alt-f4 and see if that will close the current window (although if that app is hung, then it may not).  Another thing to try is ctrl-esc or ctrl-alt-D to see if you can get the system tray/menu, where you can open a terminal window or other apps.
<linxeh> is there an easy way that I can bulk import my DVD collection? like just constantly popping a DVD into the tray, when its done it ejects ?
<linxeh> eg some commandline tool / gui tool
<linxeh> (I just want something that will copy the main feature vobs)
<linxeh> or can mythtv cope with isos of the dvd ?
<MythbuntuGuest45> anyone having problem playing dvds with 0.22? Video plays twice as fast.
<linxeh> not here
<jarle> I'm installing http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb but it will only let me choose between 0.21 and 0.21??? Is this just a typo?
<mrand> jarle: What release of  Ubuntu/Mythbuntu are you running?
<jarle> mrand: 8.04 (upgrading to 8.10 as we speak, and then on to 9.04) Guessing that was the source of my problem...
<jarle> My goal is 0.22 running on 9.04
<mrand> That should work fine.
<Seeker`> I have real problems with 1080p h264 on mythtv
<Seeker`> audio gets out of sync
<Seeker`> any suggestions?
<mrand> Seeker`: I don't run high def (yet).  You're welcome to hang out here, but if I were you, I'd ask on #mythtv-users.
<Seeker`> mrand: is the mythtv in the repos compiled with vpdau support?
<mrand> Seeker`: yes, I believe so.
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: which repo, short answer is yes
<Seeker`> I used the repo to get 0.22 on 9.04, then upgraded to 9.10
<Seeker`> I think I have it working now
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: yes, Karmic supports vdpau, if you use the daily builds you can upgrade nvidia to 190 as well
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: I switched to the built-in VPDAU profule
<Seeker`> and increased the RAM dedicated to the onboard graphics card to 512MB
<Seeker`> it is still a bit stuttery, but much better than it was
<rhpot1991> !vdpau
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: ^ there are some tweaks in there you can make
<rhpot1991> also make sure you turn off useevents in your xorg
<rhpot1991> comment out the line thats currently in there or change it to 0 or false, whatever negates what is in there now
<Rob_Z> any known issues with haupaggue card remotes and the new mythtbuntu? my remote worked fine in 9.04, but not in 9.10, irw  doesn't see anything, all the correct modules seem to be loaded.  Thank you for your time.
<Rob_Z> it's a haupauge 1600 card
<darthanubis> Rob_Z, my pvr150 remote still works
<khunt> I cannot connect a remote frontend to my backend
<khunt> which username and password do i use?
<darthanubis> look in the file ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<darthanubis> khunt, ^^
<darthanubis> DBUserName
<darthanubis> DBPassword
<mediapc> I installed Mythbuntu. Everything works fine, but the musicplayer doesn seem to work. It just won play anything. Video-audio is oké. The 'time-satus-bar' doesn seem to do anything either. The logfile says: 2009-11-23 00:46:24.669 Could not open file (/media/WD-TERRA/Muziek/WD-TERRA/Muziek/Tool/Tool - 10,000 Days/Tool - 10,000 Days - 01 - Vicarious.mp3)
<mediapc> 2009-11-23 00:46:24.669 AV decoder. Error: -2
<mediapc> Does someone know what I can do to fix my musicplayer?
<khunt> if i change it to something easier where do i change it for the main frontend
<mediapc> Google doesn't find anything on the specific error 'AV decoder. Error: -2'
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-22
<russell--> Gibby: i think so, i manually added a fake channel for S-video
<russell--> now i just need to find the s-video/composite dongle so i can test it!
<russell--> no one seems to stock the things anymore
<Gibby> dongle? there is 1 built on it
<russell--> not this one
<russell--> at least not on the outide
<russell--> (wintv-hvr-1600)
<russell--> also will need another dual rca to mini-stereo adapter for audio line-in
<russell--> wires--
<Gibby> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1600.html
<Zinn> [www.hauppauge.com] WinTV-HVR-1600 Product overview
<Gibby> yes there is
<russell--> it has s-video in connector
<russell--> i don't have an s-video source!
<russell--> i have a composite source
<Gibby> ahhhhh
<Gibby> i have 1, will be getting rid of it in 2 weeks
<russell--> i did manage to dig up an s-video/s-video cable
<russell--> the particularly annoying thing is that the box with the hvr-1600 came with what i'm looking for, but ... i can't find it 2 years later
<russell--> so, probably somewhere in the house
<russell--> but drifted under 2 years of alluvia
<Gibby> i hate when that happens
<russell--> it has one positive effect, i get to review my holdings of various crap as i look for it.
<russell--> do i really want to give my s-video input a "channel"?
<russell--> otherwise, how do i "tune" it in "watch tv"
<russell--> ?
<russell--> i notice now that i can't seem to change channels off of it
<russell--> (i said it was channel 3, now i am stuck on channel 3)
<russell--> this is reinforcing my underlying assumption, that tee vee is a gigantic waste of time! ;-)
<Gibby> thought you said you had this working prior to 10.10
<russell--> not that
<russell--> just had a couple tee vee channels decoded
<russell--> never had tried this s-video input thing before
<russell--> something to do with channel groups, i think
<Patrickdk> heh, I just pluged my adaptor into the a/v header to get a composite input :)
<russell--> "adapter"?
<russell--> what adapter?
<Patrickdk> http://store.hauppauge.com/accessories2.asp?product=av_cable
<Zinn> [store.hauppauge.com] Hauppauge Computer Works Online Store- Hardware
<Patrickdk> one came with my pvr-350 :)
<russell--> nice. would be tempting, but i'm using a mini-pc board with only one pci slot
<Patrickdk> I'm really thinking I'm going have to get one of them, pcie -> 4x pci things, to keep my mythtv going :(
<Patrickdk> the only useful tv cards are pci
<Patrickdk> I'm using a full size tower
<Patrickdk> it's really a full blown server
<russell--> so, like, how are you *supposed* to configure "channels" for s-video (and the like) inputs?
<russell--> mr google pretends not to know
<Patrickdk> I just go into channel editor and make my own
<Patrickdk> that was back in mythtv 0.15 though
<Patrickdk> I haven't attempted it since them
<Patrickdk> then
<russell--> is that in mythtv-setup or the setup within mythfrontend?
<Patrickdk> the backend setup
<russell--> (too many effing "setups"!!!   HATE!)
<russell--> okay
<Gibby> Schedules Direct
<Patrickdk> http://www.nextwarehouse.com/item/?405913_g10e
<Zinn> [www.nextwarehouse.com] STARTECH (PEX2PCI4) Product Page -- NextWarehouse.com
<russell--> $377 ... ouch
<Patrickdk> ya, but I will have pci slots in a no pci slot motherboard
<Patrickdk> been looking at a nice 5 pcie16 slot motherboard with a x4 and x1 pcie slots
<russell--> Gibby: what about "schedules direct"?
<Patrickdk> 4 pvr-2250 cards would only use about 180mbit out of the 2000mbit available on a pciex1 slot, so it would be fine
<russell--> Patrickdk: yeah, i suppose before all you had was money, now you have a thingie!
<Gibby> that is what i use to fill my guide data since i have my directv hooked up to my hvr-1600
<Patrickdk> gibby, what if you just want like a, vcr channel :)
<Patrickdk> to use it without source like that
<Patrickdk> personally, I always use it for a webcam channel, to watch the baby crib
<Gibby> then it is just an input
<Gibby> i just use mythzoneminder to watch my camera's
<Patrickdk> well, I did say this was back in mythtv 0.15 :)
<russell--> Gibby "just an input" gets translated to a channel list how?
<russell--> in other words, like, how do i select that input from the frontend?
<Gibby> nooo, if it is not providing channels just a single input, you just use the change input function on the frontend
<russell--> where is the "change input" on the frontend?
 * russell-- doesn't see it
<Gibby> press "M" then go to source
<Gibby> it might be input or video also
<Gibby> but under M
<Gibby> you could just look up the key for it
 * russell-- still backing out the the mythtv-setup ...
<russell--> what do i put in "input connections" for the video sources
<Gibby> in the backend setup?
<russell--> yeah
<Gibby> well what are you configuring?
<russell--> the analog s-video 1
<Gibby> so follow the link i posted earlier
<russell--> that is giving me stuff for the analog tuner
<russell--> i don't have a signal source for a tuner
<russell--> (like no cable tv)
<Gibby> what do you have hooked up to your tuner then?
<russell--> digital over the air tv on the digital side, s-video on the analog side
<russell--> so, in capture cards, i have two
<Gibby> ok, so you follow the link i posted earlier for the ATSC then right?
<russell--> yes
<Gibby> then what are you asking?
<russell--> i have two capture cars set up, MPEG (/dev/video0) and DVB (/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0)
<Gibby> correct
<russell--> i set up dvb, that works
<Gibby> for s-video you select composite 1
<russell--> for the mpeg, there are multiple inputs
<russell--> i picked "S-Video 1"
<Gibby> hold on let me check my backend
<russell--> there is also, Composite 1, S-Video 2 and Composite 2 and Tuner 1
<russell--> S-Video seemed like the most likely choice
<Gibby> yes, it is S-Video 1
<Gibby> what do you have plugged in to the svideo in?
<russell--> okay, then in Video Sources, I have a "Digital" and an "Analog"
<russell--> nothing at the moment, but i want to plug in stuff like an external DVD player, a VHS player, a game, etc
<russell--> via a composite-to-s-video adapter which i don't have in my hand at the moment
<Gibby> Video Sources is what is used to populate your guide data.... if you aren't using something like schedules direct... delete them
<russell--> okay
<russell--> (that isn't obvious, btw)
<russell--> what about "Input connections"?
<Gibby> wait
<Gibby> Now setup a video source and call it, i guess you could use digital, but that name is used other places I would call it antenna, thenset the listings grabber as EIT
<russell--> okay
<russell--> is there supposed to be a long (20-30 seconds) delay when i pick "new source" or whatever?
<russell--> A
<Gibby> no
<russell--> oops
<Gibby> no your guide data will be update for your OTA channels
<Gibby> now*
<russell--> channel frequency table: default?
<Gibby> uhhh sure
<russell--> okay, i have a "antenna" video source
<Gibby> now go to input connections and then DVBInput
<Gibby> In display name put antenna and for video source select antenna
<Gibby> i keep quick tuning at never, then scan for channels
<russell--> okay, scanning
<Gibby> then when that is done, do fetch channels from listings source
<russell--> okay
<russell--> anything for the s-video?
<Gibby> Ok,missed a step sorry
<Gibby> yes go back to video source
<Gibby> Name it like like S-Video
<russell--> another new video source?
<Gibby> for lists grabber chose no grabber
<russell--> okay
<Gibby> then go to input connections, s-video1, put the name in and for video source select the name you just gave the new video source
<russell--> done
<Gibby> then you are done
<russell--> it is asking a bunch of channel questions, ignore those?
<Gibby> yes
<russell--> k
<russell--> input priority?
<Gibby> defaults
<russell--> k
<russell--> okay so, leave the setup?
<Gibby> yep all done
<russell--> i get a warning about s-video 1 "is set to start on channel Please add, which does not exist."
<Gibby> ignore it
<russell--> k
<russell--> starting front end
<russell--> "watch tv"?
<Gibby> yep
<russell--> lol
<russell--> returns
<Gibby> huh?
<russell--> i get a "please wait" and then it comes back to the front end top menu
<Gibby> did it find channels when you scanned?
<russell--> where would i look for them
<russell--> ?
<Gibby> when you did the scan
<russell--> yes
<russell--> 24
<russell--> of them
<Gibby> and you ran the mythfilldatabase when you exited right?
<russell--> yeah
<Gibby> go back to your backend and delete the s-video stuff, it might not like it since there is no video
<russell--> the last time i ran "watch tv" it was stuck on a "channel 3" that doesn't really exist
<russell--> okay
<tgm4883> "is set to start on channel Please add, which does not exist." is usually an error you don't want to ignore
<russell--> i'd be happy to not ignore it if i knew wtf i should do about it
<russell--> is there any way to delete just one of the entries?  the options seem to be "delete all cards" etcs
<Gibby> D
<russell--> sweet
<russell--> should i delete the "capture card?" or just the video source?
<Gibby> video source, then blank out the input
<russell--> the input seems to have been snuffed
<russell--> okay, back to frontend
<russell--> okay, that works again
<Gibby> you got your TV channels?
<russell--> yes
<russell--> so, now what about the s-video?
<Gibby> you have to have something plugged in
<russell--> hmm.
<russell--> okay, back to the basement!
<russell--> but, what *would* i do if i had something plugged in?
<Gibby> what we just did before
<russell--> oh, well
<russell--> i have a game that is plugged in through a switch box thingie, when i scanned "channels" it thought it had a signal on all the channels, so maybe it is getting a signal from the game.
<Gibby> thingie lol
<russell--> composite into the switch box, s-video out of the switchbox to the card
<Gibby> you don't scan s-video
<russell--> i have no idea what is inside the switch box
<russell--> yeah, but i mean to say that it thought it saw a signal on all 12000 channels it scanned
<russell--> so there might be a signal there
<Gibby> no you don't scan it lol
<russell--> let's pretend there is a signal
<Gibby> ok, then we jsut do the above
<russell--> gah, now i can't change channels!
<Gibby> what happens when you change channels?
<russell--> oh yes i can
<russell--> i just don't get on screen stuff
<russell--> video craziness
<russell--> i can exit, but i just get a blue screen with remnants of the tv display
<Gibby> huh
<russell--> lol, i can start the setup blind, but the display is frozen
<Gibby> wtf again
 * russell-- is just a dumb user
<russell--> any idea how to restart X on this thing?
<russell--> i can start a second X server
<russell--> by dropping to a console and startx -- :1
<tgm4883> restart gdm
<russell--> workie
<russell--> okay, Gibby, what part of "do the above"?
<russell--> oh, set up the source etc
<russell--> okay
<russell--> okay, i am looking at live tv
<russell--> now, how to switch to the s-video source?
<Gibby> press M
<russell--> okay, that gives me a menu
<russell--> source?
<Gibby> i don't know, it changed in 0.24 and i don't use it right now lol
<russell--> okay
<russell--> well the screen went black!
<Gibby> did you hook something up?
<russell--> just the maybe-thing i mentioned before
<russell--> maybe it's not putting out a signal
<russell--> i'm not getting a menu to go back though
<Gibby> <<<<drunk.... explain a little more
<russell--> i restarted gdm again
<Gibby> yo ucould jsut kill myth instead
<russell--> there are two options, switch input and swith source
<Gibby> try either
<russell--> lol, screen messed up again
<russell--> i'm using intel video btw
<russell--> on the mb
<Gibby> what video profile are you using?
<russell--> i don't know what "video profile" means
<Gibby> frontend setup
<russell--> appearance?  theme chooser?
<Gibby> i'll check in 2min
<Gibby> setup/tv settings/playback
<Gibby> screen 3
<russell--> current video playback: CPU+
<russell--> trying normal now
<russell--> a little stuttery
<russell--> back to cpu+ now
<Gibby> and what is the video card?
<russell--> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Gibby> try slim
<russell--> okay
<russell--> slim gives me smoother video, but choppy audio.  cpu+ seems to give me smooth audio but green flickers in the video. load avg 2+change
<russell--> more video problems with cpu-- as well
<Gibby> hmmmmmm it should effect audio
<Gibby> are you using a backend/frontend combined?
<russell--> it's okay, i've given up for now
<russell--> i think the board is maybe underpowered for the task
<russell--> Gibby, i appreciate your patient efforts to help me
<Gibby> yep np,
<Shadow__X> whats the cpu? if you dont mind me asking
<Shadow__X> i arrived late
<russell--> an atom 330 dual core thingie (if that's the right number)
<russell--> it was like $100 for the motherboard and cpu a couple years ago
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> are you trying to watch hd on that without gpu accel?
<russell--> all i know is i installed mythbuntu and carnage ensued.  i tweaked minimally
<Shadow__X> well you should be able to run a backend or a frontend on it but, its not recommended because it is underpowered
<russell--> what is recommended?
<Shadow__X> but since you own it already you could watch hd on it if you got a vdpau compatible video card
<russell--> i only have one pci slot
<russell--> and the tuner card is in it
<Shadow__X> a real processor maybe like a core i3 or equivalent but, it depends more on what you plan to do with the system
<Shadow__X> whats the motherboard
<russell--> D945GCLF2
<russell--> intel
<russell--> dual core 1.6GHz
<russell--> cpu
<Shadow__X> are you trying to use that as a frontend or a backend? it sounds like you are trying to use that as a backend
<russell--> it is small and quiet
<russell--> both ends
<Shadow__X> if so, although it can run it will be slow and at that point might be a bit frustraiting
<Shadow__X> also if you plan to watch HD content you need much more of a cpu
<russell--> just watching over-the-air teevee
<Shadow__X> the only way an atom system can watch HD content as of right now is by offloading, so by a nvidia gpu that supports vdpau or with a broadcomm crystal hd that does offloading
<Shadow__X> russell--: right but OTA should have HD content as well
<russell--> yeah
<russell--> some are
<Shadow__X> yeah
<russell--> mostly teevee sucks though, so ...
<russell--> the only thing that got me started on this was that our digital converter box died
<russell--> (i had the box built from before but was unmotivated to finish it)
<russell--> (by the lack of compelling programming)
<Shadow__X> ok
<russell--> i think we'll probably run our old teevee and this next (free to us) converter box into the ground and then pop for a digital teevee then (maybe in a few years)
<russell--> i think we went a good month since the last time we turned to tuner on.
<russell--> anyhoo.  thanks again!
 * russell-- goes
<miststlkr> hello all.   I have a .23 frontend running with multiple monitors.  the menus work as I'd like, only taking up one monitor, but when I watch a video it spans across them.  is there a way to fix this?
<miststlkr> come to think of it, running mythfrontend in a window would be preferable at times
<qwebirc96237> arrgh! HVR1800 now broken..kernel or myth fault?
<qwebirc96237> ubuntu 10.10
<qwebirc96237> myth 23.1 and .24
<qwebirc96237> 2.6.35-23-generic
<qwebirc96237> works fine on ubuntu 10.04 tho
<qwebirc96237> brb...breakfast time
<qwebirc96237> eureca! .24 works with previous kernel...gtg, bbl
<Nasha> Hello all. I have an issue where my MCE Remote (RC 6) is all of a sudden giving me 2x button presses for all arrow keys, since adding the same hardware and config files to a new frontend. I've tried altering repeat and delay settings in lircrc, to no avail. Any suggestions on how else to rectify this?
<Nasha> Anyone?
<superm1> Nasha, did you modify the lirc init script or anything like that?
<superm1> that could mean that the kernel handling for lirc button presses and lirc daemon are both catching it
<superm1> and there are some lines in the lirc init script that turn off the kernel handling (until it's fully ready for prime time)
<Nasha> superm, corrcet
<Nasha> Just caught onto that problem about 10minutes ago, and disabled the kernel drivers
<superm1> Nasha, okay cool, glad that's all it was
<superm1> if you do want to use the kernel drivers and find a good way to get all mce buttons working consistently and easily configured from them, i think that's where we want to be eventually
<superm1> so feel free to explore
<Nasha> Will do, biggest issue was getting back to normal. Now that i know the cause, i can play around. But i wasnt aware of the changes previously
<Nasha> Just a quick question, should adding blacklist ir_core to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf be all thats needed to stop the driver from loading?
<Nasha> Because after a reboot, its still being loaded
<superm1> that will likely cause some worse problems
<superm1> i would recommend sticking to the way the lirc init script turned it off
<Nasha> I see... Well it didn't work anyway :P
<superm1> it's not a matter of stopping the driver from loading, it's actually disabling a portion of the driver's support
<Nasha> What is that way? I wasnt aware of such
<superm1> do you still have a copy of the original lirc init script before you modified it?
<Nasha> This line was obviously missing from my installation, because ive had this issue since day one
<Nasha> I guess not, i copied my conf files over from my previous machine
<superm1> oh
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/lirc/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/lirc.init.d
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu-dev/lirc/ubuntu : contents of debian/lirc.init.d at revision 150
<superm1> you'll want to merge your current script with that one using something like meld
<Nasha> Ok, thats all new to me, but im sure i can figure it out :)
<Nasha> Can i be a n00b and ask what script im merging it with?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> /etc/init.d/lirc
<Nasha> Ok just making sure :)
<superm1> in the future just make sure you're careful when copying back old conffiles from an old install when jumping to a new version.  unless you've read all the changelogs, there could be dozens of little things like this that you'll miss otherwise
<Nasha> Well i didnt touch the init script, so im not sure whats gone wrong there
<Nasha> Ok, meld says files are identical...
<Nasha> Any ideas superm1 ?
<superm1> hum
<superm1> /etc/lirc/hardware.conf and /etc/lirc/lircd.conf can you pastebin them?
<Nasha> sure
<Nasha> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535234/
<Zinn> [pastebin.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Nasha> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535235/
<Zinn> [pastebin.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Nasha> what do u think superm1
<superm1> everything there looks sane
<superm1> hm
<superm1> okay so last thought: ~/.lircrc, ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> are buttons mentioned twice in ~/.mythtv/lircrc maybe?
<Nasha> I dont think so... As i said, my rc files are the same as my existing system
<Nasha> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535243/
<Zinn> [pastebin.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> yeah that looks correct too
<superm1> i'm at a loss then
<Nasha> Oh no! Im talking with Jarod wilson hoping he can shed some light on the matter
<Nasha> Ok, problem solved
<Nasha> Seems the init script isnt doing its job
<Nasha> echo lirc > /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols as superuser solved the problem
<superm1> how can the init script not be doing that?
<superm1> i'm sure that it works properly on both of my boxes
<superm1> i wonder if it's actually a race condition?
<Nasha> Well thats what i, you and himself are puzzled over
<superm1> if you freshly reboot, is it still busted?
<Nasha> Will test that out now
<Nasha> Yes, still busted
<Nasha> nasha@Ion-Frontend:~$ cat /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols
<Nasha> [rc-5] nec [rc-6] jvc sony [lirc]
<Nasha> add the echo command to rc.local or something?
<yggdrasil> yo in anyone in here ?
<Gibby> probably not
<rhpot1991> !ask yggdrasil
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ask yggdrasil
<rhpot1991> !ask | yggdrasil
<Zinn> yggdrasil: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<yggdrasil> yo
<yggdrasil> k
<yggdrasil> so i have mythbutnu 64 bit version, and ive got a twinhan remote control. the problem is that there is something with any kernel higher than 2.6.31 that make my remote control not work. like a driver issue
<yggdrasil> so anyway it works great if i get on a 2.6.31 kernel. is there any way i can run that kernel on 64bit myth ?
<yggdrasil> or figure out where the hell the src is and make a kernel module that works .
<Zinn> yggdrasil: Please watch your language.
<patdk-wk> what kernel are you using that is *broken*?
<yggdrasil> its up there .. i cant get to the box atm but its like 2.6.35.22
<yggdrasil> if i remember.
<patdk-wk> then that is your issue
<yggdrasil> im wondering if the 32 bit myth, is running like my regular lucid system, i  had te 2.6.32 kernel still installed and ran it ,
<patdk-wk> I think >2.6.33 it is
<yggdrasil> thats what the myth installer loaded
<patdk-wk> has new security stuff in the kernel, and it screws many things
<patdk-wk> only cause you installed 10.10 then
<yggdrasil> hmm
<patdk-wk> cause 10.04 doesn't have that
<yggdrasil> what kernel does 10.4 have ?
<patdk-wk> just install an older kernel manually, and tell grub to boot it
<patdk-wk> 2.6.32
<yggdrasil> oh really
<yggdrasil> well i dl'd a new iso for 32bit myth
<yggdrasil> let me see wich version i got
<patdk-wk> you have the same issue on 32bit, using 10.10 I bet :)
<yggdrasil> yea its 10.10
<yggdrasil> well so i check apt-cache for an older kernel and there wasnt one.
<patdk-wk> ya, you have to do it more manually
<yggdrasil> right
<patdk-wk> or load in the lucid apt sources and install it that way
<yggdrasil> k wwell ill jsut get 10.4
<patdk-wk> more than I want to go over :)
<yggdrasil> yea i thought of that but i didnt think it would work out better in the end.
<yggdrasil> but ill jsut reload it, its a fresh install anyway
<yggdrasil> as long as i end up on 2.6.22 .
<yggdrasil> on my lucid box its 2.6.23 and that driver is messed up.
<yggdrasil> once i drop it back to 22 its fine, jsut a stupid remote control but its the only one i have
<patdk-wk> well, I just upgraded sat night, and it's 2.6.32-25
<yggdrasil> to what ver?
<yggdrasil> 4 ?
<patdk-wk> that is 10.04
<yggdrasil> cool
<yggdrasil> yea i was actually even thining of pulling down the 9.04 ?
<patdk-wk> 10.04 is lts, so supported for 3-5 years
<yggdrasil> i think isaw.
<yggdrasil> ok thats great.
<yggdrasil> im even thinking of scrapping the whole 64 bit version
<patdk-wk> ya, the kernel change was in 2.6.33/34 so you sohuld be fine
<patdk-wk> I would say 64bit, but that is me :)
<patdk-wk> all my stuff is 64
<yggdrasil> oh really, see ive always been sh of it.
<rhpot1991> yggdrasil: http://wilsonet.com/?page_id=95
<Zinn> [wilsonet.com] Jarod's Junk Collection » Linux 2.6.35+ Remote Control Overview
<rhpot1991> read that
<yggdrasil> and i dont think i see that much of a increase.
<yggdrasil> ill take a look.
<patdk-wk> I'll read that sometime too
<patdk-wk> but I don't use ir
<Nasha> It was my IR problem :)
<patdk-wk> I'm using ps3 bluetooth remotes :)
<rhpot1991> yggdrasil: you could run 10.04 and enable autobuilds for updates and just stick with that if you wanted an older kernel
<patdk-wk> ya, that is what I was getting at, as I know that works
<patdk-wk> and don't know the hacks for the new kernel
<rhpot1991> patdk-wk: read that link
<rhpot1991> and you can try to see if your remote works as an inputdevice now too
<patdk-wk> I will, but flashing firmware on a few remote systems, and on a phone call with hp at the moment :)
<patdk-wk> my ps3 works as an input device in lucid, has for awhile :)
<patdk-wk> without input device support, I wouldn't be using the ps3 remote
<yggdrasil> rhpot1991: ok thats fine,
<yggdrasil> this doesnt even need to be so cutting edge so to speak, it is my system for my van
<yggdrasil> but it really sucks with no remote, and i want to eventually stick it to the cieling.
<yggdrasil> but cookthanks for the help.
<yggdrasil> ill jsut roll out on 10.4 64 bit and i think i should have the kernel that works best.
<yggdrasil> at least maybe in a year it will all just work how its supposed ot.
<rhpot1991> I think I meant to say that at yggdrasil instead of patdk-wk
<rhpot1991> my bad
<patdk-wk> I thought so too :)
<yggdrasil>  i mean according to this do, the changes hsouldnt have even hit until 2.6.36
<yggdrasil> so why .33 got thes changes is confusing.
<patdk-wk> well, I dunno what changes broke your issue
<yggdrasil> already, there were i2c changes in 2.6.33 (iirc).
<patdk-wk> I just saying, in 33 there was a new security system put in for drivers
<patdk-wk> and it broke many things
<yggdrasil> ahh i thought yo usaid 36
<yggdrasil> anyway ok its moot.
<yggdrasil> maybe by 40 they will have it fixed :)
<yggdrasil> actaully im glad to see some progression on ir stuff
<yggdrasil> been in the dark ages well for ages
<yggdrasil> thanks guys
<yggdrasil> ill let you know how it works out.
<Seeker`> I'm getting 404 when trying to play back stuff in my video storage group using mythweb, any ideas?
<Seeker`> "The requested URL /mythweb/data/video/Fight_Club.m4v was not found on this server."
<dumbledore> hey all.. I installed mythbuntu 10.10 and am trying to get a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 950Q to work with it. It works fine with tvtime, but when I use the MythTV frontend, and tell it "Watch TV", the screen goes blank. It says "Please Wait" but returns to the main menu after a few seconds. I tried googling, but none of the suggestions really help. Could someone please point me in the right direction?
<tgm4883> dumbledore, probably need to post logs
<tgm4883> !losg
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about losg
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<dumbledore> Zinn. I have already posted the logs here..http://wordpress.pastebin.com/cKjenB2W (frontend log) and http://wordpress.pastebin.com/6Tj4vQce (backend log).. sorry I do not know how to use your pastebin
<Zinn> Hi dumbledore, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<superm1> dumbledore, you appear to have it misconfigured in your backend setup according to that backend log
<dumbledore> tgm4883. I did post the logs on .http://wordpress.pastebin.com/cKjenB2W (frontend log) and http://wordpress.pastebin.com/6Tj4vQce (backend log)
<superm1> "Not ivtv or pvrusb2 or hdpvr driver"
<dumbledore> superm1. I have it configured as IVTV MPEG-2 capture card. What should I have it configured as?
<superm1> i don't believe it's supported by the ivtv driverset
<superm1> i thought only the digital side of it worked in linux last i heard
<superm1> if the analog side is now functional, it is a framegrabber type device i think
<dumbledore> yea. I am looking to get the digital side of it working.
<superm1> digital side, just pick the regular digital tuner stuff
<superm1> according to http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-950Q actually analog support is there now too
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q - LinuxTVWiki
<tgm4883> IIRC, digital side would be DVB
<superm1> ui[
<superm1> yup
<dumbledore> superm1.  so should i select DVB DTv capture card option?
<superm1> yeah
<dumbledore> superm1. I will try it. I appreciate the help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-23
<savantelite_> so My 1st Time here setting up a backend mythtv. I installed mythtv through the ubuntu store.
<savantelite_> Hostname?
<savantelite_> Port?
<savantelite_> Database name?
<savantelite_> poor derek
<tgm4883> savantelite_, likely you need to install the backend as well. I'm not entirely sure what gets installed if you just install mythtv
<tgm4883> what are you trying to accomplish?
<savantelite_> The back end I think is installed. It asked to install that.
<savantelite_> my question is hostname or ip?    Do I just look at my connections and imput that ip?
<tgm4883> use hostname
<tgm4883> provided you can resolve hostnames to IP's on your network
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: why wouldnt he just use ip and then know things will work
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, too many users have dynamic IPs
<tgm4883> plus, thats what hostnames are for :)
<Shadow__X> dynamic ips are bad for you
<tgm4883> not always
<tgm4883> but yea, set up inproperly they are
<savantelite_> I have a static IP on my router
<tgm4883> which by default they are
<savantelite_> For hostname it reads   localhost    by default
<tgm4883> savantelite_, you have statically assigned ip's for your local network ?
<savantelite_> Just my router
<savantelite_> Will my router keep the rest of the machines with the same internal ip?
<tgm4883> savantelite_, by default? probably not
<savantelite_> so should I just leave it "localhost" for hostname?
<tgm4883> no, i'd say set a static IP address on the PC using network manager
<tgm4883> if you have any remote frontends in the future localhost will cause issues
<savantelite_> k, So can I just do that in IPv4 settings?   or do I have to do it on my router?
<tgm4883> savantelite_, just do that in IPv4 settings
<savantelite_> Should I use the one it currently gave me? 192.168.2.21?
<savantelite_> and what do I do with netmask and gateway feilds?
<savantelite_> Is this stuff easy to change after I have a backend up?
<tgm4883> no, don't use the one it gave you, as that may be assigned to another PC later
<tgm4883> You would want to use something on the same subnet, like 192.168.2.201
<tgm4883> netmask is likely 255.255.255.0, gateway is likely the IP of your router
<savantelite_> cool that worked fine. I will have to set up my other computers like that:)
<savantelite_> So now I put my new ip in to "Hostname"?
<savantelite_> Thanks a ton, I will be back in a couple hours
<miststlkr> running .23 and have a series which was tagged incorrectly.  If I manually go through and "reset metadata" then rescan using the series ID I can get it to group correctly and get the correct summary and all that, but it won't let go of the old/incorrect artwork.  is there a way to do this other than going through for each pierce of art for each episode and picking through the menu of all artwork?? surely there is at least a
<miststlkr> way to wipe it clean for the episode/series at the very least??
<yggdrasil> ok wtf have you done with grub/menu.lst
<qwebirc45582> hi all
<qwebirc45582> any one up for a q on a SQL error I am seeing on a clean 10.10 Mythbuntu install?
<patdk-wk> guess not, since he didn't want to ask his question
<Nasha> superm1 are you around?
<superm1> Nasha, yeah i'm here
<superm1> as for ideas to make your solution permanent, if rc.local isn't working, you've got a race condition of sorts going on i'm thinking
<Nasha> I see...
<Nasha> Do you think i could add it to the lirc init script, and that may make it work?
<Nasha> Ad hoc solution, doesnt exactly sort out the cause of the solution though
<superm1> i think still need to figure out the cause of the problem first to figure out the best place to fix it
<superm1> maybe a good start is having each run of /etc/init.d/lirc echo out into a file
<superm1> and run set -x
<superm1> then perhaps you might be able to see if there are invokations of it racing somehow
<Nasha> What do you mean, echo out into a file?
<Nasha> I mean, what would we be echoing
<Nasha> After looking at the in_kernel_support code in the init script, the file /sys/devices/virtual/rc/ doesnt exist, so the editing of the protocols file doesnt happen?
<superm1> you can add set -x to the top of /etc/init.d/lirc, and there is a way in sh to set a file to redirect all output elsewhere
<superm1> so if you redirect it to say /tmp/lirc.`tempfile` that should let you watch the messages output
<Nasha> Youve exceeded my linux knowledge im afraid
<patdk-wk> I dunno the correct way to do it :)
<patdk-wk> but generally just rename the file
<patdk-wk> and make a new script with the old name, and have it run the renamed script with output redirected
<Nasha> Ok, im getting the general idea
<Nasha> How exactly, do i do that?
<patdk-wk> just like I said
<patdk-wk> mv script script.orig
<Nasha> Yep, that part i get
<Nasha> As for the contents of the new script
<patdk-wk> echo "#!/bin/sh\n. script.orig > script.log 2>script.err\n" > script; chmod a+x script
<Nasha> And thats the contents of the new script, and the output will be in script.log
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> I personally would use full paths for everything
<Nasha> Yep, to avoid any mix ups
<Nasha> Ok, ill give that a shot
<superm1> you will probably want to use >> instead of > so that it appends to the file in case there are multiple times it's executed
<superm1> and you'll want to make sure that you run set -x
<Nasha> set -x in the new file or old?
<superm1> either
<Nasha> ok
<Nasha> nasha@Ion-Frontend:~$ cat /etc/init.d/lirc.err
<Nasha> lircd: there seems to already be a lircd process with pid 1003
<Nasha> lircd: otherwise delete stale lockfile /var/run/lirc/lircd1.pid
<Nasha> the lirc.log seems to be ok
<Nasha> but the remote isn't functioning using the lirc mceusb driver, only the ir_core
<superm1> so look at it from a fresh boot
<Nasha> that is a fresh boot
<superm1> that's from a fresh boot?  Then it certainly sounds like something launched it twice
<Nasha> Isnt that the issue, the kernel is launching it, and lirc itself is launching/
<superm1> so maybe it's udev rule conflicting
<superm1> so you can try modifying /lib/udev/rules.d/85-lirc.rules
<superm1> to comment out the add rule
<Nasha> done, rebooting
<Nasha> Nothing new in the err log, and remote is functioning with the repeat error as before
<superm1> when you backed up your old conffiles, did you maybe also restore stuff in /etc/rc.d/ or so?
<Nasha> certainly not
<Nasha> I backed up only .lirc hardware.conf and lircd.conf
<superm1> is this machine your master backend
<Nasha> No, FE only
<superm1> okay, would you mind booting a live disk and trying there, just to rule out some other unforseen modifications here?
<superm1> but hm, that won't go through the same steps a fresh boot will
<Nasha> Sure
<Nasha> Ok...
<Nasha> So you want me to load the livecd?
<Nasha> Need to find the external dvd drive, dont want to look for it at 3am if i dont have to lol
<superm1> well i think you should go to bed if it's 3am, just searching for straws at this point
<superm1> nothing definitive to solve it yet
<Nasha> Yeh its almost bed time, but because of the time difference, i need to compromise to catch you
<superm1> well don't stay up on my account, my brain is a little fried for more ideas atm :)
<Nasha> haha ok
<Nasha> I was hoping to find a permanent solution, but its not that important. Jarod Wilson's words of advice were to just add the echo lirc > protocols to the lirc init script in place of the kernel code. But that either doesn't work, or ive commented out the wrong code
<Nasha> Because it enables all the items in the protocols file, so ive just realised
<baggar11> anyone running PIP in here? Wondering how the newer releases of MythTv handle it. Running 9.10 with 0.22 has always seemed to be crash happy...
<patdk-wk> hmm, it's always worked for me
<patdk-wk> but I haven't used it since .22 :)
<baggar11> patdk-wk: what cards are you running?
<patdk-wk> for?
<patdk-wk> gt220 and gt240
<baggar11> capturing of course, unless you weren't replying to my PIP question...
<patdk-wk> what would capture matter in PIP?
<patdk-wk> PIP only happens on the frontend, not backend
<baggar11> because I've had problems with PIP with my capture cards
<patdk-wk> PIP has nothing to do with the capture cards
<patdk-wk> all pip does is playback two videos
<patdk-wk> now, if you have issues recording from both of your cards at once, that is a totally different issue
<baggar11> don't seem to have that problem with multiple frontends. so I guess its' the 0.22 frontend
<baggar11> I'm about to upgrade to 0.24 on 10.10, and thought I would revisit PIP
<persia> Hey.  I'm collecting information about installation targets for each flavour.  Does Mythbuntu plan to release for amd64/i386 for Natty again?  No powerpc or armel images?
<tgm4883> persia, correct
<tgm4883> also, #mythbuntu-mythtv-dev
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> #mythbuntu-dev
<tgm4883> which should forward to #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<superm1> i think there is quite little utility in doing powerpc or armel
<superm1> whenever flash gets released for amd64 i'd argue we should stop doing i386 too
<rhpot1991> superm1: isn't it already
<rhpot1991> or do you mean a stable release?
<superm1> not a stable version
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<superm1> i'm not meaning stop doing i386 packages, just only release amd64 iso's
<superm1> people on i386 could still function
<tgm4883> <superm1> i'm not meaning stop doing i386 packages, just only release amd64 iso's
<tgm4883> I like that idea
<tgm4883> but whats the reason?
<tafkaz> sorry for crossposting, but i really would like to hear your thoughts on this:
<tafkaz> i found a wiki entry telling me,. that you can reset the playback profiles back to default by deleting the entries there completely
<tafkaz> i tried this, and i managed to delete most of those profiles. but some wont delete...
<tafkaz> in the log i get:
<tafkaz> 2010-11-23 21:01:59.347 TriggeredConfigurationGroup::removeTarget(): Failed to find desired value(Schonend) -- aborting
<tafkaz> anything i could do?
<tafkaz> thank you very much for your ideas
<Gibby> what is the package for the hdhomerun gui?
<rhpot1991> hdhomerun-config-gui I think
<rhpot1991> hdhomerun-config - Configuration utility for Silicon Dust HD HomeRun
<rhpot1991> hdhomerun-config-gui - GUI Configuration utility for Silicon Dust HD HomeRun
<rhpot1991> Gibby: ^
<Gibby> can i install just the gui?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> I'd install both, the cli can do things the gui can't
<rhpot1991> which you may never need
<Gibby> sweet, it just got here in the mail
<rhpot1991> Gibby: very nice
<Gibby> is it safe to flash the firmware with this utitlity?
<rhpot1991> Gibby: yep should be fine, go get the latest from SD's website
<Gibby> yep already got it... so this utility is good for just looking at signal strength and flashing?
<rhpot1991> Gibby: you can watch tv with it too, it launches vlc
<rhpot1991> kinda useful for checking channels when fixing your lineup
<rhpot1991> not sure if there is a better way to add listings for HDHR anymore, back when I did it I added my cable listings, scanned with the HDHR then added the xmltv id's for the scanned channels to match with my cable channels
<Gibby> hmm my symbol quality is all over the place
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-24
<castlec1> hey guys. two questions. how can i disable the screen shutting off when playback is paused and is there a way to disable the onscreen animations?  they cause my playback to stutter
<nwidger> hi i just upgraded to 0.24 using the mythbuntu-repos package and now mythbackend won't run for me
<nwidger> here is the output log from mythbackend: http://mythtv.pastebin.com/LBrcqBy5
<nwidger> after printing that last message it terminates with exit status of 1.
<Gibby_away> nwidger, do you have tuner card defined?
<nwidger> Gibby_away: i dont own a tuner card
<nwidger> Gibby_away: this was never a problem before
<Gibby> nwidger: you have to setup a dummy card now... it is in the release notes...
<nwidger> Gibby: oh...
<nwidger> Gibby: Gibby: thank you!  you just saved me many hours of frustration. :)
<nwidger> Gibby: i just opened mythtv-tv and went to Capture Card Setup but i dont see any 'dummy' card option under 'Card type'...
<Gibby> i haven't had to do it, check the mythtv wiki
<nwidger> k
<tgm4883> nwidger, demo or test
<nwidger> tgm4883: that's not in the list of possible card types
<tgm4883> are you using 0.24?
<nwidger> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> are you sure?
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<nwidger> yes it's 0.24
<tgm4883> ok, let me fire up my test 0.24 backend
<nwidger> ok
<tgm4883> nwidger, you don't have 2 tuners between "network recorder" and "analog v4l capture card"?
<nwidger> tgm4883: i think i found it, whoops...
<nwidger> thanks tgm4883
<nwidger> grr now it's complaining that there are no channel sources defined in the database.
<tgm4883> nwidger, you probably need to do 2,3, and 4 in mythtv setup
<tgm4883> should be able to set up a dummy for 3
<tgm4883> 4 is just attaching 2 to 3
<nwidger> tgm4883: do i need to give a real 'file:/' path for the demo card to use?
<tgm4883> idk
<tgm4883> i have a tuner :)
<nwidger> :P
<nwidger> yay it works!
<nwidger> thanks for your help :)
<tgm4883> yw
<Gibby> what file is called when myhtbuntu boots and auto logins and starts mythtv? like .profile or .bashrc?
 * Gibby wonders if everyone is partying already
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-25
<dewman> is it to early to celebrate with turkey day with rum and coke? ;)
<bcgrown> i updated my mythbuntu 10.04 to the mythtv 0.24 and now i can't connect to my backend :(  anyone know what happened?   all I did was select 0.24 ppa,  and Mythbuntu Updates,  using the Mythbuntu Control Center.  then I updated via synaptic and it stopped working :(
<Shadow__X> bcgrown: check the logs. That would be the right place to start
<bcgrown> Shadow__X: workin on it.  had a brainfart and didn't think of that :)
<Shadow__X> also make sure all frontends are the same version as the backend
<Shadow__X> for example anything running .23 will not connect to .24
<bcgrown> Shadow__X: frontend+backend are on the same box so they got updated together
<Shadow__X> then logs will point you in the right direction
<bcgrown> Shadow__X: it was because i deleted the capture cards.   didn't realize you need one for it to work properluy
<bcgrown> *properly
<firewaterburnz> anybody in here have any idea how to specify a certain piece of coverart to be displayed in mythbuntu for a directory?
<firewaterburnz> maybe a naming convention?
<firewaterburnz> edit a database?
<firewaterburnz> a built in utility?
<firewaterburnz> a wing and a prayer?
<firewaterburnz> a fart in a spacesuit?
<mrand> firewaterburnz: you'd have to ask in #mythtv-users, but I'm guessing not.
<firewaterburnz> k ty
<Chaorain> I'm trying to  install a HVR-2250 can anyone help?
<Gibby> Chaorain: whats the problem?
<Chaorain> I found some instructions that say to install it as a 2200 and I'm following those directions
<Chaorain> www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR2200
<Chaorain> I'm up to "make menuconfig" but I don't know what options to set
<Chaorain> also the next line gives an error
<Gibby> that page doesn't exist... but you should have to install a different driver
<Gibby> shouldn't* i meant
<Chaorain> gah sorry, typed it wrong  www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2200
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2200 - LinuxTVWiki
<Gibby> did you try adding it in your backend without doing that?
<Chaorain> Gibby: yes, nothing was recognized
<Gibby> did you do the make menuconfig?
<Chaorain> yes but I don't know what to edit
<Chaorain> if anything
<Gibby> is there stuff already enabled?
<Chaorain> yes
<Gibby> ok, keep the defaults
<Chaorain> kk, but what about the next line?
<Chaorain> All I get is "Can't open v41/.config: No such file or directory."
<Gibby> the one that starts with perl?
<Chaorain> yeah, I typed it exactly
<Gibby> did it work?
<Gibby> o n/m sorry
<Gibby> what is your current directory?
<Chaorain> oop, /home/chaorain/saa7164-stable
<Gibby> pastebin the ls from there
<Chaorain> http://pastebin.com/MYucJuNE
<Gibby> ok what is ls from the v4l directory
<Chaorain> http://pastebin.com/V7aJaDHE
<Gibby> sorry, need ls -al, check to make sure there is a .config in there
<Chaorain> ok how do I output it to a file?
<Chaorain> ls -al > text.txt ?
<Gibby> yep
<Chaorain> http://pastebin.com/7a8GYJX8
<Chaorain> thanks
<Gibby> try that perl line again
<Gibby> from the /home/chaorain/saa7164-stable directory
<Chaorain> perl -p -i -e 's/FIREDTV=m/FIREDTV=n/' v4l/.config
<Gibby> yep
<Chaorain> oop
<Chaorain> Can't open v4l/.config: No such file or directory.
<Chaorain> thats the output
<Gibby> wtf .... hmm
<Gibby> do a ls -al v4l/.config
<Chaorain> ls: cannot access v4l/.config: No such file or directory
<Gibby> ls -al /home/chaorain/saa7164-stable/v4l/.config
<Chaorain> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11374 2010-11-24 22:37 /home/chaorain/saa7164-stable/v4l/.config
<Gibby> perl -p -i -e 's/FIREDTV=m/FIREDTV=n/' /home/chaorain/saa7164-stable/v4l/.config
<Gibby> do that ^
<Chaorain> no output that time
<Gibby> continue with the procedure then
<Chaorain> kk, thanks
<Gibby> yw
<Chaorain> http://pastebin.com/2auvGM5w
<Chaorain> that really doesn't make sense
<Chaorain> it sounds like there is an error in the code?
<Gibby> did you do? apt-get install mercurial libncurses5-dev
<Carl__> Question....I've got an old ati video card with TV out....to get TV out to work I need to set the DefaultDepth to 16 in xorg.conf.....when I do this connecting through vnc gives me an "unable to create DIB section" error on the viewer....if I set the DefaultDepth to 24 the vnc viewer connects properly but the tv-out just produces a white screen....I'm on Mythbuntu 10.10....any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-26
<castlec> hey guys.  are there dev packages for mythtv?  i'd like to do some plugin work
<Gibby_2> room is quiet today
<rhpot1991> Gibby_2: holidays
<Gibby_2> :) I know... I asked a question the other day, don't know if anyone saw it or answered it... lost my logs...
<rhpot1991> Gibby_2: what was the question?
<Gibby_2> i defined a .profile and a .bashrc... it gets ran if I ssh, but it doesn't run with my frontend boots and does an autologin and auto launches the frontend
<rhpot1991> superm1: ^
<rhpot1991> I think you need to define it in xfce
<superm1> .bashrc isn't sourced by a login i dont think
<superm1> it will be if you open a terminal window
<superm1> but the login env itself wont have it
<Gibby_2> i don't have a .xfce                    also in /etc/passwd it shows my profile for mythtv as bash
<superm1> but that's only for interactive logins
<Gibby_2> ahh ok mmm
<superm1> or terminal logins
<Gibby_2> so i can remove .profile and .bashrc then and create a .xfce?
<superm1> well hwere does this env variable need to be used?
<superm1> in mythfrontend?
<superm1> or just in general
<Gibby_2> just on the frontend. i need to execute my xmodmap's before my mythfrontend start
<superm1> then put it in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<superm1> look at /usr/bin/mythfrontend for why that will work
<Gibby_2> hmm ok, hope that won't mess up my mythrestart.sh
<Gibby_2> so i can just put my xmodmap lines in /etc/mythtv/session-settings? or define a script to run in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<superm1> just put it in /etc/mythtv/session-settings i think
<Gibby_2> ok.. next to figure out how to get this zotac to wake on usb
<Gibby_2> /etc/mythtv/session-settings looks like it only accepts mythfrontend start up options
<rhpot1991> Gibby_2: I'm interested in any results you have with that
<rhpot1991> I've meant to do it with my ion but never got around to it
<Gibby_2> my remote and usb ir receiver is a HID and doesn't use LIRC... hope I can get it working, going to try once football is over
<superm1> /etc/mythtv/session-settings is sourced, so everything in it shhould be executed
<Gibby_2> ok
<Gibby_2> rhpot1991: which zotac do you have?
<rhpot1991> Gibby_2: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] Meerkat Ion NetTop Review | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> its one of the original ions
<Gibby_2> onwards to waking on usb.... i take it the frontend must in the S3 state and not shutdown correct?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-27
<Gibby_2> hmm all i did was change the shutdown command to pm-suspend, i couldn't wake it up so i pressed the power button now it complains about the timezone being incorrect but the /etc/timezone file is correct... :(
<hednod> I want to convert my mythbuntu system which is currently just a single disk non-raid into a two-disk software (md) raid.  The raid part I have down, i've down it before, but Ubuntus method of managing grub is.. beyond complicated.  How/where do I edit the right files to indicate the new device names?
<hednod> I dug around on google first but did not find anything
<dumbledore> hey all.. I am trying to connect my mythbuntu computer to the TV.. I have Svideo out on the computer and composite in on the TV. But I am not able to do so. I have my xorg.conf here http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/YL30rF7K and the Xorg.log here http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/6K4Hx96A. Could someone please tell me what I am doing wrong? I appreciate the help.
<Gibby_2> dumbledore: you get nothing on the tv?
<dumbledore> Gibby_2 Nothing .. A blue screen
<Gibby_2> TV type/model?
<dumbledore> TV is an older JVC.. which has two composite inputs..
<dumbledore> Gibby_2: Do you see anything in the logs or the xorg.conf that I should change/add?
<Gibby_2> do you have a monitor hooked up also?
<dumbledore> no Gibby.. I dont have a monitor hooked on..
<Gibby_2> an which OS ubuntu or mythbuntu?
<dumbledore> mythbuntu
<Gibby_2> what type of Nvidia card?
<dumbledore> nvidia GeForce 6150 LE
<Gibby_2> dumbledore: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] NvidiaTVOut - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<dumbledore> Gibby_2. I will try it.. thanks for the help
<Gibby_2> any1 here move their MySQL data files onto a RAM
<PatrickDK> gibby, onto a ram?
<Gibby_2> yeah, onto ram
<Gibby_2> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Optimizing_Performance#MySQL_on_a_RAM_Drive
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Optimizing Performance - MythTV
<PatrickDK> yuk, I dunno about doing it on a ram drive at all, sounds evil
<PatrickDK> it's much easier and safer to just make sure that it's always in cache
<_Techie_> how difficult is it to setup a myth backend just for sharing a TVtuner card
<Gibby_2> share it how?
<_Techie_> i want to be able to watch TV on my desktop machine, connected to the network, using a tv tuner card installed in my server machine behind the TV
<_Techie_> i would think about doing it using ust my own PC, but this way is far cooler and cheaper to setup
<_Techie_> it would also allow my dad to watch tV on his laptop if i wish to allow him
<Gibby_2> yep, then you just install/configure the backend and anyplace you want to watch it setup a frontend
<_Techie_> is there any really good guide to setting up the backend on ubuntu-server?
<_Techie_> i asked ubottu but his mythtv page is a bit out dated
<Gibby_2> is the server already installed with ubuntu?
<_Techie_> yes
<Gibby_2> do this first http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<karl_> I was wondering if someone could help me/give me a little advice. I just did a brand new install of mythbuntu 10.10 and am trying to configure my HD PVR, but having difficulty.
<Gibby_2> karl_; check mythtv-users
<karl_> Ok, thanks, I'll check there....I'm new to irc & mythtv...been banging my head against the wall for quite a while now...figured I'd actually try to get help instead of continually struggling.
<_Techie_> does anyone know if the myth backend configurator plays nicely with X forwarding
<Gibby_2> yes it does, i use it all the time
<Gibby_2> it is even better if you use nxserver
<biffhero> apt-get update on a lucid box gives me an error, and says I should "run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database"  when I do that, I get a dialog screen titled "Configuring mythtv-database", and then an error on my console: "Failed to create or modify database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<biffhero> Try:
<biffhero> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database"
<biffhero> this is a 0.23 upgrade within 0.23 to a later 0.23.  My config.xml file looks OK, and when I do "mysql -u ……" with that information, I get into mysql just fine.
<biffhero> I thought the problem was that "Name: mythtv/mysql_admin_password" was blank, so I filled it in.  Re-ran the script.  same error.  But now the field is empty again.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-28
<biffhero> I have also set my root password within mysql to be empty, wondering if that was the problem.
<biffhero> I just tried setting my mysql root password to be the mythtv password, that didn't work either.
<m4xx> i've got a wintv-hvr 1600 set up and working great, i just bought a second today and it hasn't created video1 as i had expected it to
<m4xx> anyone care to help me diagnose the problem?
<Gibby_2> lspci -v, show it?
<m4xx> one second
<m4xx> yes
<m4xx> Gibby_2: dmesg shows this: http://past2.org/p/1114008
<m4xx> Gibby_2: sorry  http://paste2.org/p/1114008
<Zinn> [paste2.org] Paste2: Next Generation Pastebin - Viewing Paste 1114008
<m4xx> any idea Gibby_2?
<Gibby_2> m4xx, looking now
<m4xx> great, thanks :)
<Gibby_2> well that looks good, whats is ls -al /dev/video*
<m4xx> only video0 video24 and video32
<m4xx> i believe that paste shows
<m4xx> oops, nope
<m4xx> oops, yes it does =x
<Gibby_2> line 25/26 don't look good, it failed to initalized it
<m4xx> yes, this is why i pasted it, im just not sure what to do about it
<Gibby_2> cat /proc/meminfo | grep Vmalloc
<Gibby_2> m4xx: ^^
<m4xx> if you refresh that paste it will be apended to the bottom
<m4xx> oops
<m4xx> i am wrong
<m4xx> sorry
<m4xx> http://paste2.org/p/1114046
<Zinn> [paste2.org] Paste2: Next Generation Pastebin - Viewing Paste 1114046
<Gibby_2> Add vmalloc=192M to your kernel at boot time.
<m4xx> would i put that in boot.conf?
<Gibby_2> what OS?
<m4xx> ubuntu
<m4xx> 10.04
<Gibby_2> edit /etc/default/grub
<Gibby_2> then run update-grub2
<m4xx> i would append that to the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT correct?
<Gibby_2> put the vmalloc=192 at the end of the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX  line
<Gibby_2> yep
<m4xx> default or the other one?
<Gibby_2> sorry default, the other one is for both normal and failsafe
<m4xx> ok
<m4xx> i will attempt to reboot now :)
<Gibby_2> gl
<m4xx> kernel panic: failed to create kintegrinty
<Gibby_2> uhhh you did do update-grub2 right?
<m4xx> yes sir
<m4xx> everything seemed to be ok
<m4xx> didn't show any errors or warnings
<m4xx> i had like "quite splassh vmalloc=192"
<m4xx> then ran update-grub2
<Gibby_2> "quite splassh vmalloc=192M"
<Gibby_2> make it like that, then run update-grub2 again
<Gibby_2> "quiet splash vmalloc=192M"
<m4xx> i am unable to boot the machine
<m4xx> is there a way to override the flags?
<m4xx> f10 or something similar?
<Gibby_2> is grub being display during boot?
<m4xx> no
<Gibby_2> If not hold down shift during boot
<m4xx> ok
<Gibby_2> then press 'e' to edit the line and change it to vmalloc=192M
<Gibby_2> once you change it press Ctrl-x to boot
<m4xx> no more panic, booting now
<m4xx> you're the man :)
<m4xx> video1 is now showing up
<m4xx> what is the vmalloc if you don't mind me asking?
<m4xx> virtual memory allocate?
<Gibby_2> yeah i think so
<m4xx> will i ever have to re-do this? after updates or anything?
<Gibby_2> possibily, i am not sure, make sure you fix it now and run update-grub2 before you reboot again tho
<m4xx> i didn't see your message so i booted to recovery and dropped into root shell and fixed it there
<m4xx> thank you very very much, you have been more than helpful :)
<biffhero> I did apt-get source mythtv-database, and have found the .postinst script.  There's a "update_database()" function, I will do each of those things by hand.
<biffhero> while dpkg-reconfigure is running, where does it get the scripts from that it runs?
<biffhero> I mean, I see a call in the mythtv-database.postinst file that looks like this:  db_set mythtv/mysql_admin_password ""
<biffhero> I need to get the mythtv-database.postint called with a -x to run under script, to see what went wrong...
<biffhero> well, the more I look, the more it looks like this script simply changes some of the internal database settings.  changes one of them to point to 127.0.0.1
<biffhero> and the other one changes the access settings.  It's certainly a postinst error, but I don't know enough about how debian does things to track it all the way down.
<m4xx> i've got 2 wintv-hvr-1600's, when i got the first one going it only got static, i had to set the tuner type in /etc/modprobe.d/hvr1600.conf. the second one that i've just installed is having the same problem of only showing static
<m4xx> how do i set the tuner type for the second card?
<m4xx> do i have to do like "options cx18-1 tuner=37" ?
<_Techie_> whats the default username and password for the myth database?
<_Techie_> wait
 * Gibby_2 yawns
<pmcenery> Hi guys. Does anyone here know of a bug where xfce crashes on maverick. I've searched for something along those lines, but cant find anything.
<pmcenery> My frontent crashes about 30 mins after booting it up. I cant connect to the VNC port, but I can ssh in.
<pmcenery> I find X still running, but xfce is no longer running. I've enabled apport, but that doesnt seem to catch it.
<pmcenery> Anybody interested, there is some more info here http://pastebin.com/59R4asTi
<pmcenery> This has all come about since I updated from 10.04 to 10.10.
<mike__> can someone help me with a pinnacle usb tv tunner and mythtv?
<m4xx> i've got 2 hvr-1600's installed. the second one show's only static and has an error in /var/log/messages you can see the error at http://paste2.org/p/1115100 on line 27 anyone care to help diagnose the problem?
<Zinn> [paste2.org] Paste2: Next Generation Pastebin - Viewing Paste 1115100
<m4xx> join #mythtv-users
<m4xx> ack
<m4xx> sorry line #33
<m4xx> Gibby_2 awake and care to chime in? :(
<m4xx> if any one is interested, i had to set tuner=#,# to set the tuner type on both cards
<Gibby_2> m4xx: so you got it working?
<m4xx> yes sir
<m4xx> :)
<m4xx> Gibby_2: thanks again for your help yesterday
<castlec1> hey guys.  i just moved from myth 023 to 024 on my frontend using autobuilds.  it won't start now and I'm getting a shared library error
<castlec1> /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: error while loading shared libraries: libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shadow__X> did you let everything upgrade
<castlec1> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<castlec1> didn't have any issues on the frontend on the backend host
<castlec1> if that made any sense
<Shadow__X> well one of the libs are still from .24
<Shadow__X> unless i am mistaken
<castlec1> not sure I understand what you're saying
<biffhero> Shadow__X: your /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real file was linked against the .23 versions of the libraries, not the .24 versions.
<castlec1> do you think purging and reinstalling the package will fix it?
<biffhero> castlec1: I don't know.  However, what's the output of "dpkg -S /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real" ?
<castlec1> mythtv-frontend: /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real
<biffhero> rats, there wasn't a version number.  OK.  "dpkg -l | grep -i mythfrontend.real"
<biffhero> oops, not that.
<biffhero> "dpkg -l | grep -i mythtv-frontend"
<castlec1>  0.23.1+fixes26863-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu3 :(
<biffhero> that should give us the actual version of mythtv-frontend that you have installed.  there you go.
<castlec1> any idea why it didn't update?
<biffhero> so how did you do the upgrade before?  what command did you run to do what you thought would bring in the new version?
<castlec1> dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<castlec1> select 024
<castlec1> apt-get update
<castlec1> apt-get upgrade
<biffhero> that first one is new to me.  looking at it now.
<biffhero> that's a great idea.  Here, do this.
<biffhero> apt-get install mythtv-frontend.
<biffhero> s/.//
<castlec1> interesting
<biffhero> there might have been a dependency thing where it wasn't happy when you tried it before.
<biffhero> Is it updating now?
<castlec1> it's going to update to 024
<castlec1> wierd
<castlec1> good enough.  thanks for your help :)
<biffhero> I would have to see the output of when you did the 'update && upgrade' from before to be able to know for sure, but it's obvious that something happened sideways.
<biffhero> glad to see it's working.  np.
<biffhero> thanks for showing mthe the mythbuntu-repos
<biffhero> Where did you learn about htat?
<castlec1> np.  i do  a lot from cli because of using a diskless frontend
<castlec1> it's on the wiki
<castlec1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<biffhero> oh, cool.  so your frontend has a r/w mount to the backend?
<castlec1> or via shell/terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<castlec1> yeah, using mythbuntu-diskless
<biffhero> yeah, I will go look more at mythbuntu.  I was using something else.  thanks.
<RickEvans> Shopping for h/w on newegg tonight.  Have a P4/3.2G machine needing a better video card + capture device.
<RickEvans> Thinking Nvidia '210'/512mb (latest core designs, just not very man) and SiliconDust single-channel ATSC tuner.
<RickEvans> Bad/Good choices?
<RickEvans> Alternative is probably a 240GT/GDDR5  for $40 ($80 minus $40 MIR).  Do I 'need' the extra cores/power, or can I get away with a $10 card?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-21
<rhpot1991> great lightning price on an ion box on amazon
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0044DE7XK/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0044DE7XK
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<hR13> hi all, I reasently upgraded to mythbuntu 11.10 and I have problems listening to music on my Asrock ION 330 on the HDMI sound, videos, LiveTV and recordings work fine but not the music does any one ahve any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-22
<Nede> I've seen some people think about setting up something like that in a MDN building
<Nede> <squidly> anywho gotta run and get my son
<Nede> <squidly> ttyl and thanks :D
<Nede> sorry........
<Nede> i upgraded mythbuntu of version 11.10 (kernel 3.0) and with the same setup di mythtv in mythbuntu 11.04 i have found artifacts problem in live tv using vdpau (ION2 - GT218).
<Nede> I upgraded driver nvidia (290.10) but no resolution. Any idea?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-23
<username232> Looking for a little help on hardware for a frontend/backend single pc setup
<username232> thinking a dual core atom, with the nvidia ION chipset, but I figured it best to ask first.
<twitchnln> anyone else have a problem with blank screen on mythweb with clean 11.04 install
<twitchnln> ?
<Shadow__X> twitchnln: no but what do the logs say
<twitchnln> access log says 500, error log says nothing
<Shadow__X> error 500?
<twitchnln> if apache logs are what you mean
<Shadow__X> no myth logs
<twitchnln> nm, it's trying to connect to remote db via socket
<twitchnln> <-- feels retarded
<Shadow__X> mistakes happen
<Shadow__X> but now you know where to find more logs
<Shadow__X> so thats good
<qwebirc44131> Question: is there a howto to enable crystalhd support in myth 0.24 on mythbuntu?....I have mythbuntu 11.10 installed and have the crystalhd card working with xbmc
<dekarl> I'm tempted to hint ad http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Broadcom_Crystal_HD but that's not too helpful :(
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Broadcom Crystal HD - MythTV Official Wiki
<mrand> dekarl: yeah.  I'm not sure if crystalhd support is turned on for the mythbuntu builds
<mrand> Oh, and maybe the command line build option is only available in 0.25.  It has dragged out so long, it's hard to tell without digging further (which I don't have the time to do right now)
<dekarl> if it was, how would one enable it? The wiki has a heading for enabling but no content...
<dekarl> qwebirc44131: maybe someone over at #mythtv-users knows how to enable it
<qwebirc44131> I was going to check there next
<qwebirc44131> but figured since you guys build the loads maybe you'd know...I did see on the myth wiki something about crystal hd support in 0.24 but didn't know if it was a switch
<Dj_FlyBy> I have the mythtv backend & front end installed on an Ubuntu machine and also a frontend on another machine. Both keep telling me: "Could not connect to the Master backend server -- Is it running" I've gone through Google, etc and followed a lot of docs on how to set the Master Server IP address but that still doesn't work. The ports are open in my router and point to the internal IP just as the should. I'm at a loss now; please help
<dekarl> Dj_FlyBy: lets concentrate on #mythtv-users, 14 seconds is'nt to much time to wait for a reply there...
<dekarl> is there anything special one has to do to get rid of launchpad bugs that have been fixed like 2 years ago? (just came across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv after some time)
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bugs : “xmltv” package : Ubuntu
<qwebirc72208> Just got the answer from mythtv-users about crystalhd support.  Looks like it's a compile time option.  Is there a way to see what options are enabled for the mythbuntu-repos builds?
<tgm4883> qwebirc72208, let me look
<tgm4883> qwebirc72208, 0.24?
<qwebirc72208> ya...0.24-fixes
<qwebirc72208> looks like it's actually 0.24.1+fixes.20111117
<tgm4883> qwebirc72208, just to confirm, I'm guessing it should look like  --enable-crystalhd ?
<qwebirc72208> ya...that's what it looks like
<tgm4883> yea looks like it's not enabled, I've pinged another dev to see if there is a reason we don't enable that
<qwebirc72208> cool...thanks
<qwebirc72208> hopefully it's not too dangerous
<tgm4883> yw
<tgm4883> it being the holidays I'm not sure if he is around to respond though :/
<qwebirc72208> np....just trying out a test box...so no big rush
<rockhound> hi everyone. is there an easy way to setup a development system running the git version when using ubuntu? or is it the standard git pull configure make orgy?
<rockhound> better asked: are there ubuntu trunk builds?
<dekarl> rockhound: newest mythtv on ubuntu like that https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25 ?
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-24
<qwebirc7333> Question: How do you change the dpi settings in X when using the intel driver.  I'm able to do it with the UseEdidDpi and DPI options but they get ignored by the intel driver.  I'm on Mythbuntu 11.10.
<patdk-lap> I normally just set it in xorg.conf
<qwebirc7333> I do too for nvidia but for intel Xorg.0.log shows that those options are ignored
<patdk-lap> hmm thought they worked for my index
<patdk-lap> intel
<patdk-lap> but haven't bothered
<qwebirc7333> The warning line looks like this....(WW) intel(0): Option "DPI" is not used
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-25
<zeltak> hya guys. i have some serious inconsistancy with lirc on a fresh mythbuntu (latest) with streamzap..either it just dosent work after a reboot, or it stops working after X minutes etc..im new to ubuntu (been an arch users)..1)is it a known issue?
<zeltak> 2)how does one start and stop the lirc deamon?
<qwebirc13386> tgm4883: Were you able to find out if you can enable the crystal hd code in myth 0.24?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-26
<qwebirc70801> Hi, Does Mythbuntu include a DLNA server. If not has anyone added this function and can recommend a way to go about this. Thank you kindly.
<patdk-lap> dlna, no, but upnp yes
<patdk-lap> it's good enough dlna server for most things
<patdk-lap> normally my issue is, disabling it
<qwebirc70801> Great. Thank you. Do you know of a full feature list anywhere, i have had  trouble finding one.
<patdk-lap> no idea
<patdk-lap> works good enough for my wd live, and seagate theatre
<patdk-lap> but find them annoying, and normally just use a samba share instead
<qwebirc70801> kk. Just want to ensure stored media is able to be shared to my flatmates on a PS3, Xbox 360 and WMPC.
<qwebirc70801> Might try to mash in PS3 Media Server just to be safe.
<Shadow__X> anyone connect an older projection style tv to a computer through component?
<mycosys> yep Shadow__X
<mycosys> working gorgeously
<Shadow__X> mycosys: yeah? my issue is i keep seeing the scan lines move up the screen
<Shadow__X> i have a sony kp51w510
<lucas-arg> hello, im tryin to make work an usb analog tv decoder (kw-ub405-a afatech chip) under mythtv... or any other program under ubuntu... any ideas????
<Shadow__X> lucas-arg: did you check it was supported
<mycosys> try moving the cables Shadow__X - that is generally interference
<darkdrgn2k> hi all
<darkdrgn2k> trying to isntasll mythbuntu , booted the ISO but its stuck ont he mythbuntu screen with the 4 dots
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-27
<Jester86> hey guys
<Jester86> can anyone tell me if mythbuntu 10.04 is capable of supporting bluray straight out of box install?
<qwebirc77751> hi all
<qwebirc77751> I'm attempting to set up mythbuntu on a spare pc i have lying around.  issues so far, i need to keep windows on the pc for now, so tried using Wubi.  didnt want to work, but ubuntu does (odd), so i'm having to do a fresh Wubi install of Ubuntu, and then install mythbuntu from there.  no problems.
<qwebirc77751> however, my question (so far) is this.  I have windows home server, which has all my videos, music and photos on. Is there a way I can get Mythbuntu to pick everything up from there, or does it have to all be put onto the mythbuntu machine ?
<qwebirc77751> the tv recording etc, will go direct to the myth install
<qwebirc77751> hello? dont suppose anyone can help with my query above ?
<qwebirc77751> room appears to be full of people, but nobody has said anything for the past hour ??
<qwebirc77751> I'm attempting to set up mythbuntu on a spare pc i have lying around.  issues so far, i need to keep windows on the pc for now, so tried using Wubi.  didnt want to work, but ubuntu does (odd), so i'm having to do a fresh Wubi install of Ubuntu, and then install mythbuntu from there.  no problems. [14:13] <qwebirc77751> however, my question (so far) is this.  I have windows home server, which has all my videos, music and
<qwebirc77751> it all have to be put onto the myth pc ? tv recording will stay on myth pc
<Kimble> anyone here running a mythtv backend on a headless server?
<patdk-lap> is there another way?
<ParkerR> If I just want to watch TV with a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-850, would the mythbuntu cd be enough to do that?
<tgm4883> ParkerR, no
<tgm4883> You can't run the MythTV backend from it
<ParkerR> tgm4883, thanks for a response :D
<ParkerR> Hmm so what would I need to do to just watch TV with that tuner in a base Ubuntu install?
<tgm4883> ParkerR, you would have to use something besides MythTV, as MythTV is going to want somewhere to record the files to. You could use something like kaffeine(sp?) or xine
<ParkerR> tgm4883, ok. Thanks for the help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-19
<karl370> I'm having a problem trying to setup a video source. I'm using SchedulesDirect, and can log into their website with my username & pw, but inside of mythbuntu when I set the same username & pw & then click on "Retrieve Lineups" nothing ever gets populated in the "Data Direct lineup" field. Does anyone have an idea on how to troubleshoot this?
<karl370> I've tried changing my password and editing the lineup on the SD website, but still no luck. I've also wiped out my system & reloaded (a few times), but still no luck.
<karl370> As an FYI, to whowever was listening, looks like I solved it. This time, I changed a bunch of channels on the lineup on the SD website, then saved. Trying to retrieve the lineup afterwards worked.
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ping
<dmfrey> what's up?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, IIRC, the android app gets the 14 days of data on first update, then after that, only gets changed guide data?
<dmfrey> yes
<tgm4883> How are you getting 'just changed data'?
<dmfrey> actaully, right now, it only gets what is missing to make up to 14 days
<dmfrey> and deletes anything older than today
<dmfrey> we are not
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> yea I didn't see a way to do that :(
<dmfrey> but I have a working service that will load the data to the db
<dmfrey> and read the etags on that data
<dmfrey> wo we will always know when something changes
<tgm4883> hmm
<dmfrey> but struggling right now on how to actually display that guide as a grid like the tv guide
<tgm4883> I should probably do something like that
<dmfrey> the reason i am using the json files right now is they are already formatted to the right format for viewing
<dmfrey> but it is slow to read in those files
<dmfrey> it is my hope that we will be able to use the cursor to the db to load as little as possible to make it quick
<tgm4883> you're querying the DB directly?
<tgm4883> or just the services API?
<dmfrey> i am thinking loading a days worth of data for 5 or 10 channels versus 500 channels
<dmfrey> not right now
<dmfrey> it uses the services api to get the 1 hour increment json files
<dmfrey> stores them and use them for viewing
<tgm4883> then you keep roughly 1000 JSON files?
<dmfrey> no 288
<dmfrey> 24 hours for 14 days
<tgm4883> yea that makes more sense
<tgm4883> IDK why I was multiplying 24 by 48
<dmfrey> :)
<dmfrey> i gotta go run and grab dinner real quick, be back in a bit
<tgm4883> ok
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-20
<dmfrey> tgm4883, i am back, if you still had questions
<Shadow__X> dmfrey: which android app is yours
<xavierh> Shadow__X: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mythtv&hl=en
<Zinn> [play.google.com] MythTV Android Frontend - Android Apps on Google Play
<dmfrey> Shadow__X, mythtv android frontend https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mythtv&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5teXRodHYiXQ..
<Zinn> [play.google.com] MythTV Android Frontend - Android Apps on Google Play
<qwebirc53772> hello
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-22
<B1G> Hi all
<B1G> i can't connect mythbox addon for xbmc to mythbackend
<B1G> anyone can help me?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-23
<qwebirc78094> hello
<qwebirc78094> Should I go with a dedicated video adapter or will on board video be enough to playback 1080p videos with mythtv?
<qwebirc78094> through hdmi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-24
<qwebirc78094> Hello, Should I go with a dedicated video adapter or will on board video be enough to playback 1080p videos with mythtv?
<qwebirc78094> Hello, Should I go with a dedicated video adapter or will on board video be enough to playback 1080p videos with mythtv?
<pv2b> I just installed Mythbuntu on a machine with a Terratec Cinergy C DVB-C card and I managed to get reception of unencrypted DVB-C channels, but I can
<pv2b> not get the CI module to work right. Works fine on Mediaportal on Win7 so I know it's not a hardware issue. What might be useful to try?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-25
<qwebirc78094> Hello, Should I go with a dedicated video adapter or will on board video be enough to playback 1080p videos with mythtv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-18
<dotcomslashnet> Having real performance issues with mythbuntu 12.04 / mythtv 0.26.... I don't know where to start to look to nail down the issue... any guidance much appreciated.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-19
<Kwisher_wrk> started getting a "all tuners busy" error last night after installing the latest updates from .27 fixes
<tgm4883> Kwisher, do you somehow have 2 instances of mythbackend running?
<Kwisher> tgm4883: checking now
<Kwisher> how can that happen?
<tgm4883> Kwisher, it shouldn't be able to
<tgm4883> well, it could if something else started it
<tgm4883> but using the upstart scripts, it shouldn't be able to happen
<Kwisher> did a service mythtv-backend stop and nothing myth related is running
<tgm4883> Kwisher, do 'ps aux | grep mythbackend'
<Kwisher> kevin     7147  0.0  0.0   9440   908 pts/1    S+   16:20   0:00 grep --color=auto mythbackend
<tgm4883> that looks right
<tgm4883> anything in the backend logs after you start it?
<Kwisher> no errors that i see
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Go into watch tv and see if you still get the error or if anything is in the backend log
<Kwisher> problem seems to have started after update yesterday
<Kwisher> mythweb is also having issues
<tgm4883> Kwisher, so nothing gets printed in the backend log when you try to go to live tv?
<Kwisher> just tried to start livetv and it haung, all tuners busy shows, nothing in log
<Kwisher> brb, need a smoke, wife is stressing me out over this :(
<Kwisher> rebooted the master be and now livetv starts
<Kwisher> mythweb is behaving correctly
<superm1> so just transient fun it sounsd like
<Kwisher> no fun when wife can't watch tv
<Kwisher> now mythweb is sluggish
<Kwisher> maybe it's a db issue??
<superm1> mythweb code hasn't changed in a while. https://github.com/MythTV/mythweb/commits/fixes/0.27  if it's a regression, you can see what's changed here: https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commits/fixes/0.27
<superm1> you can try to do a repair/optimize of your DB if you think it's a DB issue
<Kwisher> livetv just hung
<Kwisher> log shows: I HDHRStreamHandler tv_rec.cpp:3393 (RingBufferChanged) TVRec[1]: RingBufferChanged()
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-20
<Kwisher> keep seeing this error: Protocol version check failure. The response to MYTH_PROTO_VERSION was empty. This happens when the backend is too busy to respond, or has deadlocked due to bugs or hardware failure.
<TandyUK> anyone else thought about writign a tablet template for mythweb?
<TandyUK> is mythbackend listening on its correct external ip address (ie not 127.0.0.1)
<TandyUK> or have you installed a firewall and forgotten to open ports (check iptables -L)
<TandyUK> tbh, with the table layout, all i care about is listings and recorded programs, and the buttons under "play on frontend"
<TandyUK> s/table/tablet
<qwebirc12301> I'm sort of a clueless noob and hope you will forgive me... I've been running MythTV for a year or so. Just installed 160 updated (big mistake) and now MythTV reboots to "MythTV Login:" - no desktop. Where do I start? Backend is still working fine, recording programs for me. Thanks for any ideas!
<qwebirc12301> ... 160 updates ...
<qwebirc12301> AMD Zacate motherboard with ATI Radeon integrated graphics. I was running the ATI Catalyst beta to get audio over HDMI. Everything worked fine...
<qwebirc12301> I've been running MythTV for a year or so. Just installed 160 updates (big mistake) and now MythTV reboots to "MythTV Login:" - no desktop. Where do I start? Backend is still working fine, recording programs for me. AMD Zacate motherboard with ATI Radeon integrated graphics. I was running the ATI Catalyst beta to get audio over HDMI. Everything worked fine... How do I restart the desktop?  Thanks for any ideas!
<superm1> qwebirc12301: depending on how you installed the video driver i'm suspecting that's the problem
<superm1> if you installed it by hand and didn't use .deb's, you'll probably need to reinstall it
<superm1> or install an updated one, or one from the repositories instead
<qwebirc12301> With the right device driver, if I reboot will I get the desktop back?
<qwebirc12301> (thanks very much!)
<superm1> qwebirc12301: Yep
<superm1> the driver you had installed is probably fine, it's just that if it's hand installed it won't automatically rebuild the kernel modules possibly when you update the kernel
<superm1> i'm guessing that's probably what happened
<qwebirc12301> Thanks. I did aticonfig --uninstall but will wait until the current recording finishes to reboot. Thanks very much for the help! If I comeup with a solution, should I write it up somewhere? Thanks again.
<superm1> qwebirc12301: sure feel free to blog about it
<superm1> no problem
<Kwisher_wrk> any idea why an arch secondary b/e all of of a sudden will not communicate with a ubuntu master b/e?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-21
<Kwisher> got a serious problem and need some major help
<Shadow__X> Kwisher: i am sure you could find a professional locally that would be willing to help
<Lockzi> Hello, I just installed Mythbuntu and am now trying to add my tuner card (FireDTV DVB-T). It is being recognised by the system when I run "udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0)" as I do see information about FireDTV and the manufacturer Digital Everywhere... How do I set it up?
<Lockzi> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Kwisher_wrk> anyone running two backends?
<Shadow__X> Kwisher_wrk: no, but afaik you have to make sure 1 is the master and the rest are slave backeneds
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-22
<qwebirc62695> hello
<qwebirc62695> i have a question
<Twiztedbtl> is it possible to use mythbuntu as a normal ubuntu distro and if so how do i get into to the regular gui
<Twiztedbtl> i want to use it as a mediacentre but also being able to assign and managere my downloads so it has to become both front and backend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-24
<luke_> I am running mythbuntu 12.04. i have ran through the setup but my frontend cannot connect to my backend, and i do not know how to set up my PVR-350 capture card correctly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-18
<dna3e8> Stopping by to say hi  and thanks.
<jac1d> Hi.  Need some lirc help.  Fresh 14.04 install, using an MCE remote.  All keypresses come up correctly with irw but the mythfrontend itself isn't seeing them or responding.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-19
<jac1d> Hi all.  Having issues with an MCE remote on 14.04, can't get it to work reliably.  Have it working at irw level but no response witihin myth itself, any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-20
<qwebirc89082> I'll be installing mythbuntu on an Intel NUC with a Celeron N2820 processor.  I'm wondering which download link I choose?  I'll be booting from a thumb drive.  Thanks.
<sky41> Hi all
<sky41> I have a problem that my mythbuntu does not shutdown all the time
<sky41> it hangs sometimes when it wants to shutdown. SSH is not possible anymore and the syslog process has already terminated
<sky41> when I send a ctrl+alt+del it reboots or if I press the power button it shuts down
<sky41> any idea anybody?
<qwebirc89082> sky41, what command are you using?
<sky41> mythshutdown
<qwebirc89082> Here is a link that will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/190202/difference-between-halt-and-shutdown-now
<qwebirc89082> halt will probably get the job done
<sky41> but will not harm the scheduled start up?
<sky41> I need to say that I updated my mainboard recently and it started then
<sky41> its a very modern board plus processor
<qwebirc89082> it will not harm the schedule, as long as you have previously saved the scheduled start up information.
<squidly> is there a diskless frontend howto?
<squidly> I'm trying to setup a system where my frontend is diskless but I'm having issues converting my old system to a nfsroot setup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-21
<solars> hi, can anyone tell me how I have to setup a Digital Devices Cine CT V6? It says it's supported since kernel v2.x but what do I need to enable?
<Shadow__X> solars: did you try and set it up in mythbackend?
<solars> I'm unsure about the card itself
<solars> but lspci reports: 01:00.0 Multimedia controller: Digital Devices GmbH Octopus DVB Adapter
<solars> I don't have /dev/videoX though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-22
<tgm4883> solars: IRC DVB adapters don't have /dev/videoX
<tgm4883> solars: which then begs the question, have you tried setting it up in mythtv-setup as Shadow__X suggested
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: seems like we get vacant stare as our answer
<Shadow__X> hey tgm4883
<tgm4883> Shadow__X: yes that happens, but I'd also kind of how irc works
<Shadow__X> yeah, not sure why people don't just wait around
<jarle> When booting the live CD, what is the "correct" way to get a frontend up and running? (without installing) I notice that mythfrontend is not listed in the menu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-23
<jarle> Having some initial problems with a new Mythbuntu frontend only install: 1. spdif out is muted, so I get no audio. un-muting it using alsamixer and all is fine, but after a restart it is muted again??
<jarle> 2. After idle'ing for a while the screen goes black, even if I have turned of screen blanking. Moving mouse or using keyboard does not bring it back, but restarting lightdm does.
<jarle> Any suggestions?
<Shadow__X> disable the screen saver
<Shadow__X> and make sure all the energy stuff for screen blanking is disabled
<jarle> Shadow__X: I have disabled the settings for powersaving in the GUI, but previously I have had better luck editing Xorg.conf manually, might give it a try.
<Shadow__X> i am not sure whats going on with audio
<Shadow__X> did you go into the mythtv audio settings and configure things there as well?
<jarle> Google told me I was not the only one having muted spdif:http://spartanideas.msu.edu/2014/08/14/mythbuntu-the-upgrade-from-hell/
<Zinn> jarle: Please watch your language.
<jarle> :)
<Shadow__X> hmm i have been using mythbuntu since 8.04
<Shadow__X> and have actually upgraded in place since then
<jarle> Shadow__X: I get sound in mythfrontend as long is the output is not muted by alsa, so I don't think there is much I can configure in mythfrontend.
<Shadow__X> jarle: it says to disable auto mute mode
<jarle> I've been using regular ubuntu for this fronted before, but decided to try mythbuntu this time.
<jarle> Shadow__X: I don't think I have Auto-Mute Mode in my alsamixer.
<Shadow__X> did you run asla mixer in terminal?
<jarle> Shadow__X: yes, and the option is not there.
<Shadow__X> jarle: so the person in the link you posted shows how to fix it
<jarle> This URL displays how it would have looked if it WAS there: http://superuser.com/questions/431079/how-to-disable-auto-mute-mode
<jarle> Shadow__X: I see had problems getting his settings to survive a reboot, but I'
<jarle> ll give it a try..
<Shadow__X> problem 4.5
<jarle> Shadow__X: I'll try a reebot of the frontend and see where I'm at :)
<Shadow__X> ok
<Shadow__X> but it seems like the person did fix their problem by changing options within the frontend
<jarle> Shadow__X: yes, I'll try changing the sound card if my spdif still comes up muted :)
<jarle> Shadow__X: Using ALSA:iec958 as driver in myth, instead of ALSA:hw, got me passed the muting problem. Thanks for pointing me in that direction :)
<Shadow__X> yup no problem
<Shadow__X> glad its working
<SteveGoodey> jarle: Screen blanking. I added xserver-command=X -s 0 -dpms in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-16
<boofsterb> anyone know a way around DRM
<boofsterb> I'm starting to take this as a no
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-21
<fluvvell> if I want to get to the vdpau settings, but can't find   Utilities->settings->TV Playback   is there a way to key to the menu if its not displayed?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-21
<qwebirc77200> Hi, things are getting a bit weird here.  (1) MCC stopped working and I found out that the url for the repos had changed but after fixing this the button to select a repo did not show up and (2) Mythweb stopped working.  It shows all of the recorded programs but throws errors like he requested URL /mythweb/mythweb.pl/pl/stream/1021/1479655800.asx was not found on this server  while the mythfrontend client works remotely a
<qwebirc77200> I have reinstalled mythbuntu about 3 times now, erasing the disk
<qwebirc77200> Apache is running as far as the 2nd issue is concerned.
<qwebirc77200> this is mythbuntu 14.04 lts.  I dont want to use 16 until I know that 14 has been fixed.
<qwebirc77200> I know that 14 has been around for a long time, but a number of specific changes seem to have been made in the base system (like the urls) that seem to be causing this issue.
<qwebirc77200> one other observation -  perhaps someone has some insights -  the url that the web browser points to is incorrect - the actual link has a different label (which I presume creates part of the url)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-25
<ali1234> hi
<ali1234> something is wrong with my mythtv backend
<ali1234> i can watch live TV, but it does not show any listings
<ali1234> i am using EIT on DVB in the UK
<ali1234> on 16.04, with automatic unattended updates
<ali1234> it has been broken for at least a week since the listings are completely empty
<ali1234> never mind, rebooting fixed it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-26
<qwebirc51942> Hey up.  I have 14.01 lts running and although I can playback recordings with the mythtv client, any attempt to play them through mythweb leads to an asx file not being found. apache is running since I can record from the browser. I can't find anyone with similar problems so am asking here
